# How to spot a fake Tissot PRC-200



## samgher

I bought a Tissot PRC-200 in Ebay, and after a detailed inspection found that it was fake. The watch came with box, papers, and warranty card shipped from Hong Kong. The seller swear that it is genuine, but it isn't.

Inside has a ETA quartz movement (as the genuine), so you must take care about the following recommendations.

Here are some details to spot a fake PRC-200.

1. Hands attaching points.

The genuine has chrome attaching points in each hand.









The fake has painted attaching points and poor finished. Check the borders of the "T" shape center seconds hand and poor border painting.









2. Incorrect inner bezel numbers and text spacing

The text in the genuine watch is centered.









The text in the fake is too close to the crystal gasket









3. Small hands shape

The genuine has sharper edges and perfect finish.









The fake has irregular shape and rough finish.









4. Leather strap

The genuine has a flat strap.









The fake has a padded strap (too thick).









5. Hands and dial lume

The genuine has lume on hour markings and hands.









The fake has lume only in hour and minute hands.









6. Deployment buckle

Genuine has only stainless steel engraving









Fake has "BI" incorrect lettering engraving. Poor polished.


----------



## leewmeister

Sorry to hear you got stung with a fake. Thank you for sharing the details to help others avoid landing in the same situation.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

leewmeister said:


> Sorry to hear you got stung with a fake. Thank you for sharing the details to help others avoid landing in the same situation.


+ 1 :-( I guess you can't really put up a link to the particular seller to warn other people!!


----------



## samgher

JohnnyMonkey said:


> + 1 :-( I guess you can't really put up a link to the particular seller to warn other people!!


There are many sellers that ships the items from Hong Kong or China. Most of them offer fake watches. Take care if they show invoices or certificates from "Prince" watch shop.


----------



## leewmeister

You can post information and details about your deal in the WUS Deals Report Forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## jip

Thanks for that.

Has anyone got a fake with ss bracelet? Just wondering about the quality of the bracelet, because you can get them for real cheap.

Edit: Link removed. - LWM


----------



## DOHCta_DOHCa

Providing it is a fake, what is the quality like compared to the genuine article besides the minor cosmetic details?

Is this in fact equipt with ETA G10.211 quartz movement do you think or do you think its cheaper movement stamped and marked other wise? how do the watches compare to eachother in weight and quality? Does the fake you bourght look like a cheap fake "expensive" looking watch? Or is the overall apearance and feel of it good?

Thanks man


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

jip said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Has anyone got a fake with ss bracelet? Just wondering about the quality of the bracelet, because you can get them for real cheap.





DOHCta_DOHCa said:


> Providing it is a fake, what is the quality like compared to the genuine article besides the minor cosmetic details?
> 
> Is this in fact equipt with ETA G10.211 quartz movement do you think or do you think its cheaper movement stamped and marked other wise? how do the watches compare to eachother in weight and quality? Does the fake you bourght look like a cheap fake "expensive" looking watch? Or is the overall apearance and feel of it good?
> 
> Thanks man


Think you guys are in the wrong place if your really entertaining buying fake Tissot, or any other watches!! :roll:

You've heard the expression '*you get what you pay for'* ?!! Well, if you wanna pay for cheap rubbish, then go ahead, but it won't be a patch on the real thing, which is a really well made and durable watch........plus you won't look like a tit for wearing a fake!!


----------



## DOHCta_DOHCa

Let me just add bud, while I know little about the workings and specifics to do with watches I have quite a collection of Authentic, EXPENSIVE watches including several Burberry pieces and the newest addition an Omega Speedmaster. I buy cheap watches because I am too rough/ lazy on a daily basis to wear a several thousand dollar watch and can't be arsed taking it off when I work on my car or doo assignments which would ruin such a watch. Therefor I save the nicer watches for special occassions etc and hence the reason I buy cheap $100 Lorus rubbish to wear and I don't care about rooting, sure it aint a 5g watch but it looks good and tells me the time (well close enough to the time anyway LOL). I would love and would also consider a authentic PRC200 only a replica which LOOKS the part but somthing I am not scared to wear on a daily basis would suit me much better due to me losing my current daily watch and looking to replace. Surely the likes of the fakes could be compared to the likes of a real low end watch such as a Lorus?

I KNOW no one supports fakes and the people producing them and I fully agree and back that stance, but I am not asking what people think on the matter but what the actual item is like. What I am asking is NO diffrent to previous threads where people are talking of buying these watches off ebay, while everyone suspects they are fake it hasn't stopped several members from still purchasing including the starter of this particular topic. I dont expect to get a real one or the quality of a real one, just curious as to what the quality of these is like as I am sure many others are curious of also.

Im just asking a question!



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Think you guys are in the wrong place if your really entertaining buying fake Tissot, or any other watches!! :roll:
> 
> You've heard the expression '*you get what you pay for'* ?!! Well, if you wanna pay for cheap rubbish, then go ahead, but it won't be a patch on the real thing, which is a really well made and durable watch........plus you won't look like a tit for wearing a fake!!


----------



## Racerob

Hey guys, newbie here. I just completed an ebay purchase for a prc200. I got suspicious so I started to do some legwork which led me here. Here is a link to my purchase: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330388623490&_trksid=p2759.l1259

It looks real good with one exception: the hands dont match those found on the tissot website. Dont know if it is just the pic but the real one looks to have white hands with the white lume, mine, black with white lume.

What do you guys think? In looking around here, I have seen many pics with the black hands. Could it be last years model or is the pic just deceiving on the tissot site?

The seller claims 100% authentic but they are from Hong Kong. They will cancel the transaction if I want and refund my money. I am very conflicted.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bmwfreak

Racerob said:


> Hey guys, newbie here. I just completed an ebay purchase for a prc200. I got suspicious so I started to do some legwork which led me here. Here is a link to my purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330388623490&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> It looks real good with one exception: the hands dont match those found on the tissot website. Dont know if it is just the pic but the real one looks to have white hands with the white lume, mine, black with white lume.
> 
> What do you guys think? In looking around here, I have seen many pics with the black hands. Could it be last years model or is the pic just deceiving on the tissot site?


Wow, this is a scary thread. I would be suspicious of buying these watches from Hong Kong.

Regarding the black hands, I suspect they are silver (white) and just appear black in the photos. Whether it's authentic or not, I don't know. I'm not a Tissot expert. Regardless if the photos are of an authentic watch, you don't know that's what you will receive. I suggest sending the original poster a PM for some help. It sounds like he's done a lot of research into recognizing fakes.


----------



## chonga

I decided to go ahead and take the plunge with a seller from Hong Kong and received my prc200 earlier this week.

So far, all of the differences between the fake and the real prc200 in this thread have not come up on mine. The lume is on all hour markings, the hands are perfectly finished as well as the inner bezel numbers being centered. The movement also seems to be original. So I'm assuming it I did receive an original Tissot.

BTW, I purchased the SS bracelet version so I'm not sure if the fakes have only come up on leather strap purchases or not. If anybody wants to know the seller I purchased from you can PM me for info. They have well over 4000 positive feedback so either they're fooling everyone or the watches are genuine Tissot. But so far so good!


----------



## leewmeister

Just a reminder that the purpose of this thread is to inform people how to recognize a fake in order to avoid buying one. WUS does not allow the discussion of replica or fake watches with the intention of encouraging members to purchase them.


----------



## samgher

When I bought the watch i thought it was genuine. Seller mentioned in item description "*is original watch , please don't ask me for it's real or not ,thank you*" so that gives confidence to the buyers.

A common person will not recognize the difference, so many sellers are taking advantage of this. I have other original watches, including a Swatch (lower range watch of the same company) and the quality is better by far.

The ETA original movement G10.211 cost less than $30 and the genuine retail watch price is $425. It is a profitable bussiness for the chinese companies to copy the Tissot quartz watches (better than Omega, Rolex, IWC, Panerai replicas).

There are many other web pages offering the same watches for less than $110 including shipping cost (edit: names of sites removed - LWM). Ebay average price is $220 including shipping.

The courious thing is that most Ebay sellers changed their item description after this post, specially the "Prince Jewellery" invoice picture. This forum is very popular!!!


----------



## k33k0z

hurm..i wonder why people like to order watch from website such as e-bay or etc if you are afraid to be ripped of....??and why don't just order from the tissot website...or get it directly at the shop..at least you will satisfied and confident with your purchased...


----------



## k33k0z

yeah...wrong thread and website....who cares about fake watches here....


----------



## samgher

Some member wrote something about minor cosmetics details. Would you buy one of these chinese copy-cat car?

BMW X5 copy









Porsche Cayenne copy









Mercedes C Class?


----------



## Racerob

Wow, I had heard that the Chinese have little respect for Intellectual Property rights, but had no idea that the copying was on such a grand scale. Sounds like huge business over there.


----------



## jip

I was just asking a question also, and don't need the ....in attitude, and by the way I own a real prc 200.


----------



## samgher

*Here is the comparison of the genuine and fake boxes and papers*

1. Box - Front 

Genuine
Perfect shape of the letters









Fake
Overflowed lettering 









2. Box - Rear

Genuine
Precise "Tissot" printing. Check also the spaces between black and white parts.









Fake
Poor printing. Incorrect box spacing (black and white parts)









3. Box - Inside

Genuine









Fake
Poor printing









4. Box - Side

Genuine has the "do not discard" sign










5. Warranty cards

Genuine
High quality printing









Fake
Poor printing. Check the dots.


----------



## samgher

This post has been updated!!! Please check the comparison of boxes and papers, and deployment buckle.


----------



## leewmeister

Wow, someone went to a lot of trouble to produce realistic looking packaging. It has probably fooled a lot of people. Thanks for the update.


----------



## teg33

Racerob said:


> Hey guys, newbie here. I just completed an ebay purchase for a prc200. I got suspicious so I started to do some legwork which led me here. Here is a link to my purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330388623490&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> It looks real good with one exception: the hands dont match those found on the tissot website. Dont know if it is just the pic but the real one looks to have white hands with the white lume, mine, black with white lume.
> 
> What do you guys think? In looking around here, I have seen many pics with the black hands. Could it be last years model or is the pic just deceiving on the tissot site?
> 
> The seller claims 100% authentic but they are from Hong Kong. They will cancel the transaction if I want and refund my money. I am very conflicted.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Looks FAKE to me


----------



## Racerob

I told the seller that I would be taking the watch to to a dealer to size the band and inspect the watch. I told him to ship it if he was still certifying the authenticity. I have not heard from him. I dont know if he will want to jeopardize his very good rating on ebay if it is fake. We will see what happens.

Update: he shipped it, said he was fine with the inspection. I'll post what I find.


----------



## Nick1016

samgher said:


> *Here is the comparison of the genuine and fake boxes and papers*


Excellent side-by-sides...and pretty frightening. While all of the distinctions you've identified do not stand up to scrutiny when blown up with decent quality photos, they will not be noticed by most casual observers. All the more reason buyers must beware!


----------



## Machine Age Victim

I wouldn't worry about it, the black hands look like the chrome that's reflecting something dark

But now I'm worried about the Casio I have coming from Hong Kong, would they fake a $100 casio?


----------



## leewmeister

Just FYI, I have copied samgher's two comparison photo set posts into the "How to Spot a Fake Tissot" sticky thread.


----------



## TimeSeeker

just search the web for prc200's and the amount of fake watches is staggering.
I sincerely doubt that any of the watches shipping from China are genuine.
Some even have real ETA quartz movements and better boxes, so its harder to spot.
Just do a search on the net...


----------



## Racerob

Got mine in the mail today. Looks like it is real. It is the same as the prc200 and packaging found in another thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=315937

I also took it to the local dealer to size the band and they said it is real. I will try to post pics, but it passes the test that samgher was nice enough to post for us. I am relieved and happy that I got a good deal!


----------



## leewmeister

Racerob said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Looks like it is real. It is the same as the prc200 and packaging found in another thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=315937
> 
> I also took it to the local dealer to size the band and they said it is real. I will try to post pics, but it passes the test that samgher was nice enough to post for us. I am relieved and happy that I got a good deal!


Cool!!!:-!


----------



## Shademantis

The seller referred to by Racerob is now listing his PRC200's as:

TISSOT²

Does that mean anything to anybody?


----------



## Racerob

Shademantis said:


> The seller referred to by Racerob is now listing his PRC200's as:
> 
> TISSOT²
> 
> Does that mean anything to anybody?


My listing said the same thing. I questioned him about that and he claims that when he inputs the info with ebay that is the way it appears. I know it sounds fishy and I was very leery. All I can say is that it passes the test above and the dealer said it is real. It is definitely "buyer beware" with some of the Chinese sellers but it appears that there are some that are legit.


----------



## jip

my watch has the "BI" engraved in the deployant buckle and I'm 99% positive it's real, as it stands up to every other comparison shown here

do others with the real deal have "BI" engraved in the buckle?


----------



## hiver

jip said:


> my watch has the "BI" engraved in the deployant buckle and I'm 99% positive it's real, as it stands up to every other comparison shown here
> 
> do others with the real deal have "BI" engraved in the buckle?


Mine, that I bought at eBay, has the "BI" engraving. It is a very good looking watch and to the naked eye it passes some comparisons shown here except for:

BI engraving.
Thick padded strap.
Tachymetre writings that do not look as centered as it should.

I am sure it would pass as real even at some authorized Tissot representatives but I am also quite sure that it is probably a replica. I wish this thread existed before I dumbly bought a swiss watch shipped from China. My seller says that the BI is due to the chinese stainless steel supplier used by the official Tissot factory in China. This sounds very weird and I don't believe it. So the famous Swiss Made watch is actually assembled in the official chinese factory and shipped directly to me without ever being in Switzerland??? It seems that me and many others, at least in some way, got scammed.

Regards.


----------



## Schumacherfan

hiver said:


> Mine, that I bought at eBay, has the "BI" engraving. It is a very good looking watch and to the naked eye it passes some comparisons shown here except for:
> 
> BI engraving.
> Thick padded strap.
> Tachymetre writings that do not look as centered as it should.
> 
> I am sure it would pass as real even at some authorized Tissot representatives but I am also quite sure that it is probably a replica. I wish this thread existed before I dumbly bought a swiss watch shipped from China. My seller says that the BI is due to the chinese stainless steel supplier used by the official Tissot factory in China. This sounds very weird and I don't believe it. So the famous Swiss Made watch is actually assembled in the official chinese factory and shipped directly to me without ever being in Switzerland??? It seems that me and many others, at least in some way, got scammed.
> 
> Regards.


I bought mine from Jomashop, who is an authorized amazon vendor. Mine says BL on the metal band but not BI. I took it to an AD and he verified it to be real. The only bad thing with Tissot is apparently no serial #. So is it BI on your band?


----------



## jip

the BI engraving definitely does not prove its fake, mine is real and it has it, and this marking shows on many legit web sites also


----------



## TimeSeeker

AFAIK it should say BL.


----------



## seanpiper

This is an excellent resource. Thanks for taking the time to compile these comparisons... very interesting!


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave

jip said:


> my watch has the "BI" engraved in the deployant buckle and I'm 99% positive it's real, as it stands up to every other comparison shown here
> 
> do others with the real deal have "BI" engraved in the buckle?


Mine says BI, and is most definitely real (it's been opened up and taken to the AD and whatnot)... I have changed the band since though.


----------



## M.Photog

Here I am watch in hand wondering if I am another statistic. My wife heard me comment on the PRC 200 and decided to sneak around an buy me one for Christmas. She had our son order it so I would not see it on our credit card, real slick:-d She did a search and decided to buy it from and online dealer in California which on their website claims to sell only genuine watches. She paid $259:think:

I have never owned a Tissot so I don't claim to know anything about them. after looking carefully at this thread and some other research I'm not sure what I have. I even did a search for fake Tissot watches and found a website that admits their watches are fake so who knows if their pictures are a fake or genuine. I thought this might help me tell the truth about my watch, now I am just more confused.

Here are my observations

The overall quality of packaging of my watch seems to be better that what is shown in the examples provided...

The lettering and hands on my watch look closer to the genuine than the fake although the point were the big chronograph center hand mounts is yellow. 

The clasp on my watch has the BI as shown on the fake. I think I read here that someone has a genuine watch with BI on it's clasp

Here is the big one. My watch has no lume on the numbers, just on the hands:-(

My watch does have a screw down crown which I have not noticed mentioned here.

I set the time weeks ago and it is still accurate to about 1 second.

If this watch is a fake it is a pretty good one. I need to know for sure before it makes me nuts:-|

I am in a business where intellectual property rights are important so I have no intention of wearing a fake watch. 

I really had no idea that fakes were such an issue in this price range of watch.


----------



## hiver

M.Photog said:


> Here I am watch in hand wondering if I am another statistic. My wife heard me comment on the PRC 200 and decided to sneak around an buy me one for Christmas. She had our son order it so I would not see it on our credit card, real slick:-d She did a search and decided to buy it from and online dealer in California which on their website claims to sell only genuine watches. She paid $259:think:
> 
> I have never owned a Tissot so I don't claim to know anything about them. after looking carefully at this thread and some other research I'm not sure what I have. I even did a search for fake Tissot watches and found a website that admits their watches are fake so who knows if their pictures are a fake or genuine. I thought this might help me tell the truth about my watch, now I am just more confused.
> 
> Here are my observations
> 
> The overall quality of packaging of my watch seems to be better that what is shown in the examples provided...
> 
> The lettering and hands on my watch look closer to the genuine than the fake although the point were the big chronograph center hand mounts is yellow.
> 
> The clasp on my watch has the BI as shown on the fake. I think I read here that someone has a genuine watch with BI on it's clasp
> 
> Here is the big one. My watch has no lume on the numbers, just on the hands:-(
> 
> My watch does have a screw down crown which I have not noticed mentioned here.
> 
> I set the time weeks ago and it is still accurate to about 1 second.
> 
> If this watch is a fake it is a pretty good one. I need to know for sure before it makes me nuts:-|
> 
> I am in a business where intellectual property rights are important so I have no intention of wearing a fake watch.
> 
> I really had no idea that fakes were such an issue in this price range of watch.


I am really sorry to say that you probably, if not certainly, have a replica. It is useless to fool ourselves. Mine has the "BI" engraving and though many things look original I'm quite sure that, to say the least, it is not a watch certified by Tissot, if not, a replica. I do not know how these chinese on eBay are doing it but the fact is that they are selling very good replicas/unofficial watches and we would all be deceiving ourselves if we believe they are official watches. They may be stolen watches, watches that did not pass quality control in the chinesse factory, watches illegally assembled and sold by the factory, there are many hypothesis, but one thing is for sure. It is a scam. Don't full yourselves. My advice to all that want a PRC 200 is to avoid dealing with this sellers that ship from Hong Kong, you'll probably get scammed.


----------



## Hugh06

hiver said:


> I am really sorry to say that you probably, if not certainly, have a replica. It is useless to fool ourselves. Mine has the "BI" engraving and though many things look original I'm quite sure that, to say the least, it is not a watch certified by Tissot, if not, a replica. I do not know how these chinese on eBay are doing it but the fact is that they are selling very good replicas/unofficial watches and we would all be deceiving ourselves if we believe they are official watches. They may be stolen watches, watches that did not pass quality control in the chinesse factory, watches illegally assembled and sold by the factory, there are many hypothesis, but one thing is for sure. It is a scam. Don't full yourselves. My advice to all that want a PRC 200 is to avoid dealing with this sellers that ship from Hong Kong, you'll probably get scammed.


That is the point how they do it? These replicas are high quality ones unfortunatelly.
I have been scammed as well . I purchased 2 when I discovered the small differences....
I do not believe in miracles but believed in that I purchase genuine Tissot for 170-200USD....silly me.
But, how they do? Stolen, I do not think so due to small differences showed by samgher. Watches did not pass qc, hmmmm, these are too perfect, no. Chinesse Tissot factory?? What a hell, I've never heard about it...God knows. Illegal assembly,probably but where, in a small garage? Again these are too good replicas..
So, the question is still in the air, how they do it?


----------



## macanator

I purchased from Costco here in Canada. Quality looks great but the only thing I see on it that good make me think it's not a fake is that the strap buckle has "BI" on the clasp. I was worried after seeing this and went to three independent AD and they ALL had BI on the clasp.
Now I'm really confused but leaning more towards it being legit.o|



Hugh06 said:


> That is the point how they do it? These replicas are high quality ones unfortunatelly.
> I have been scammed as well . I purchased 2 when I discovered the small differences....
> I do not believe in miracles but believed in that I purchase genuine Tissot for 170-200USD....silly me.
> But, how they do? Stolen, I do not think so due to small differences showed by samgher. Watches did not pass qc, hmmmm, these are too perfect, no. Chinesse Tissot factory?? What a hell, I've never heard about it...God knows. Illegal assembly,probably but where, in a small garage? Again these are too good replicas..
> So, the question is still in the air, how they do it?


----------



## Hugh06

macanator said:


> I purchased from Costco here in Canada. Quality looks great but the only thing I see on it that good make me think it's not a fake is that the strap buckle has "BI" on the clasp. I was worried after seeing this and went to three independent AD and they ALL had BI on the clasp.
> Now I'm really confused but leaning more towards it being legit.o|


Don't worry about BI, that is ok (I've seen on real ones). But worry if hour markers are not lominous and leather strap is too tight (padded). These are the signs of mines being fake...


----------



## macanator

No problems with anything else. Box was mint, passed all the tests, bought from Costco (so unless somebody returned or someone working there is dishonest I'm ok) strap isn't padded and there's lume on where it should be. I'm sure it's good, just the "BI" on clasp was the only part to cause concern. Would have loved the bracelet but store didn't offer it. I'm sure it would cost a small fortune to get one ordered from AD.



Hugh06 said:


> Don't worry about BI, that is ok (I've seen on real ones). But worry if hour markers are not lominous and leather strap is too tight (padded). These are the signs of mines being fake...


----------



## Schumacherfan

Anyone notice if their chrono yellow seconds "T" hand is not well painted on the edges? I noticed this on mine which was verified to be real by an AD. Also there are some white edges on the chrome hour and minutes hands. You really need to look closely though. It kind of bothers me despite never being able to see it without tilting the watch and looking very closely. Other than that, my watch passes all of the tests on here and is extremely accurate.


----------



## hiver

Schumacherfan said:


> Anyone notice if their chrono yellow seconds "T" hand is not well painted on the edges? I noticed this on mine which was verified to be real by an AD. Also there are some white edges on the chrome hour and minutes hands. You really need to look closely though. It kind of bothers me despite never being able to see it without tilting the watch and looking very closely. Other than that, my watch passes all of the tests on here and is extremely accurate.


Small imperfections are usually sign that the watch is a counterfeit. So, if mine had small imperfetctions, and it actuall has, I would believe it is a fake. And would not believe it is authentic even if some AD said so, because many ADs are probably not prepared to recognize such good replicas as these ones are.

I say that because I want to believe Tissot is an honest high quality watch company and only sells high quality and precise products. If my watch, which passes many tests here, but has dubious origin and small imperfections, and I believe is a fake, happens to be the real deal I can only say that I am very disappointed with Tissot.

Let me repeat, if my watch is original I am very disappointed with Tissot. I expected a lot more quality from such a famous Swiss brand. The watch is barely worth the US$ 250,00 I have payed and definetely is not worth the amount of money jewelries here in Brazil charge for it. Here in Brazil, this may sound astonishing, believe it or not, the PRC 200 is sold for about US$ 1000,00!!!! That is right, here it is sold as a thousand dollars watch and I must say my a hundred dollars Seiko diver, or my thirty dollars Seiko 5 have much more value for the money and overall quality. If this is the quality Tissot sells, I am sorry to say Tissot sucks and that I'll never buy one again.


----------



## Caneda

M.Photog said:


> Here is the big one. My watch has no lume on the numbers, just on the hands:-(


I'm not with mine here, but I think there's no lume on the numbers, just the hour markers are lominous.

Hope your watch isn't a replica.


----------



## M.Photog

The more I look at the details on my watch and compare to the examples shown at the top of this thread the more I think my watch is probably a fake:-|

Today I made two phone calls. First I called the US headquarters for tissot and expained the situation. They said that if I would send them the watch they would authenticate it for me or tell me it is a fake. They were very helpful and seemed interested.

My second call was to the on-line dealer in California were my wife purchased the watch. I made no accusations but explained my concern and my intention to send the watch to tissot. She encouraged me to do so and offered to give me the address:think:

We will see what happens.


----------



## Schumacherfan

M.Photog said:


> The more I look at the details on my watch and compare to the examples shown at the top of this thread the more I think my watch is probably a fake:-|
> 
> Today I made two phone calls. First I called the US headquarters for tissot and expained the situation. They said that if I would send them the watch they would authenticate it for me or tell me it is a fake. They were very helpful and seemed interested.
> 
> My second call was to the on-line dealer in California were my wife purchased the watch. I made no accusations but explained my concern and my intention to send the watch to tissot. She encouraged me to do so and offered to give me the address:think:
> 
> We will see what happens.


I will probably do the same even though mine was verified real by an AD. When you get the address can you post it here? Thanks


----------



## 1911JB

Hi guys,
This is my first post here and I was referred by another watch enthusaist. I have been looking at this same watch online for about 2 months now, saving up some cash in order to purchase it. 
I saw the price on amazon $276.25 and also checked ebay and was blown away when I saw that several ebayers were selling them for $190.00 plus about $30.00 shipping. Then, today, I joined this forum and found this thread....:-|

Oh, I forgot to mention, I went to a reputable jewlery shop locally and they said they could order one and it would cost me $360.00.

Obviously there is a VERY HIGH chance of these ebay ones from Hong Kong being fakes, but what about the Amazon.com seller (Jomashop)? Are the Amazon ones the real deal?
http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-PRC200...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1265647301&sr=8-1

I really dont want to take a chance and would like to know as sure as I can before purchasing.


----------



## Hugh06

1911JB said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first post here and I was referred by another watch enthusaist. I have been looking at this same watch online for about 2 months now, saving up some cash in order to purchase it.
> I saw the price on amazon $276.25 and also checked ebay and was blown away when I saw that several ebayers were selling them for $190.00 plus about $30.00 shipping. Then, today, I joined this forum and found this thread....:-|
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention, I went to a reputable jewlery shop locally and they said they could order one and it would cost me $360.00.
> 
> Obviously there is a VERY HIGH chance of these ebay ones from Hong Kong being fakes, but what about the Amazon.com seller (Jomashop)? Are the Amazon ones the real deal?
> http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-PRC200...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1265647301&sr=8-1
> 
> I really dont want to take a chance and would like to know as sure as I can before purchasing.


Hi,
Do not buy ebay 190USD one. That is fake, I know what I'm talking about .
Just for your info if you make offer they go down to 150-160USD. Do not believe in that you can get genuine for this price, impossible of course. These are high quality fake watches with small but visible imperfections.
I do not have experience with Amazon, but I can imagine the lowest price of a real one around 300USD in a webshop. Webshop has certainly many cost saving opportunities compare to a nice watch shop with staff and floor to be paid for and get this coverage by the price of watch you purchase.
Jomashop is ok I guess..


----------



## 1911JB

Hugh06 said:


> Hi,
> Do not buy ebay 190USD one. That is fake, I know what I'm talking about .
> Just for your info if you make offer they go down to 150-160USD. Do not believe in that you can get genuine for this price, impossible of course. These are high quality fake watches with small but visible imperfections.
> I do not have experience with Amazon, but I can imagine the lowest price of a real one around 300USD in a webshop. Webshop has certainly many cost saving opportunities compare to a nice watch shop with staff and floor to be paid for and get this coverage by the price of watch you purchase.
> Jomashop is ok I guess..


Thank you for the response. 
I read some bad reviews on Jomashop after making my initial post which kind of scared me off from using them as well. If you know of any other reputable websites that may have it for a great price, please let me know. I will be doing some searching on my own as well.
If nothing can be found, I may have my local trusted store order one for me...again, depending on the price. I read that Jared sells Tissots as well, so I may check there also.


----------



## crashaholic

1911JB said:


> Thank you for the response.
> I read some bad reviews on Jomashop after making my initial post which kind of scared me off from using them as well. If you know of any other reputable websites that may have it for a great price, please let me know. I will be doing some searching on my own as well.
> If nothing can be found, I may have my local trusted store order one for me...again, depending on the price. I read that Jared sells Tissots as well, so I may check there also.


Just so you know, many of the photos (mine) used as reference for the genuine PRC were taken of a watch bought from Jomashop.


----------



## 1911JB

crashaholic said:


> Just so you know, many of the photos (mine) used as reference for the genuine PRC were taken of a watch bought from Jomashop.


Ok, thanks. The overall majority of reviews of Jomashop have been good, but I was a bit leery after reading some bad ones.


----------



## tintin1610

Racerob said:


> My listing said the same thing. I questioned him about that and he claims that when he inputs the info with ebay that is the way it appears. I know it sounds fishy and I was very leery. All I can say is that it passes the test above and the dealer said it is real. It is definitely "buyer beware" with some of the Chinese sellers but it appears that there are some that are legit.


Unfortunately I came across this thread after I bought my PRC-200 from the same eBay seller. I went for the black face/strap combo and it arrived yesterday. I am 99% certain that it's a fake - it ticks all of the boxes for an authentic piece, except for the padded strap and the slightly imperfect finish of the big yellow 'T'. It even has luminous hour markers! The dead giveaway though is the tiny yellow speck that's floating around inside the case... I'm sure QC for authentic Tissot's wouldn't have passed this flaw... :roll:

I've emailed the seller, but have had no response. I'll take it to my local dealer to double-check, but me thinks I've been had.


----------



## Cressi

tintin1610 said:


> Unfortunately I came across this thread after I bought my PRC-200 from the same eBay seller. I went for the black face/strap combo and it arrived yesterday. I am 99% certain that it's a fake - it ticks all of the boxes for an authentic piece, except for the padded strap and the slightly imperfect finish of the big yellow 'T'. It even has luminous hour markers! The dead giveaway though is the tiny yellow speck that's floating around inside the case... I'm sure QC for authentic Tissot's wouldn't have passed this flaw... :roll:
> 
> I've emailed the seller, but have had no response. I'll take it to my local dealer to double-check, but me thinks I've been had.


Hi,

I've been looking into the PRC 200's on e-bay.
And yes, they go for around 160-170 + 40$ shipping.
The thing is, I've bought other watches from this dealer and they're authentic.. got 2 citizen watches that work like a charm..
But now I got in to reading this forum and.. well I don't wanna make the wrong move 
What seller did you buy from?


----------



## M.Photog

I have been busy lately and this evening decided to pack up the PRC 200:-s if that is what it is and ship to Tissot and get this mystery solved. They seemed to think it would take about a week to find out something.

One way or another I intend to have the genuine item. I will report back as soon as I know something


----------



## KevL

Hi,
I am thinking about getting a PRC200 through Amazon from MyTimepiece. They are currently selling it for USD253.24. Has anyone bought this watch from them, or know if they are legit? After reading this thread, I am hesitant even from buying off of Amazon. What are your thoughts? I have read online stores like Jomashop sells used or refurbished PRC200's. Should I go ahead and buy from MyTimepiece?


----------



## 13th

M.Photog said:


> Here I am watch in hand wondering if I am another statistic.
> 
> I thought this might help me tell the truth about my watch, now I am just more confused.
> 
> Here are my observations
> 
> The overall quality of packaging of my watch seems to be better that what is shown in the examples provided...
> 
> The lettering and hands on my watch look closer to the genuine than the fake although the point were the big chronograph center hand mounts is yellow.
> 
> The clasp on my watch has the BI as shown on the fake. I think I read here that someone has a genuine watch with BI on it's clasp
> 
> Here is the big one. My watch has no lume on the numbers, just on the hands:-(
> 
> My watch does have a screw down crown which I have not noticed mentioned here.
> 
> I set the time weeks ago and it is still accurate to about 1 second.
> 
> If this watch is a fake it is a pretty good one. I need to know for sure before it makes me nuts:-|
> 
> I really had no idea that fakes were such an issue in this price range of watch.


I am in the exact same boat. When I first read this thread, I thought I was had for sure. Never the less, after hearing Tissot will inspect your watch, there's a shimmer of hope: mt biggest issue out of them all was the markers on the hours not being luminous. Have you mentioned this to Tissot? If you did, and they didn't flat out called it a fake, then we might have still gotten the real deal.

Please post as soon as you hear something back, as I'm going nuts over here as well.

Unfortunately no Tissot AD in the area, or I would've had it checked already. I paid around $290 on it and the deal looked legit - If I would've gotten any hint it could be a fake I would've stayed the hell away and shell out the extra to get it from a jewelery shop. It would be a shame if it turns out to be a fake, as I most definitely won't get my moneys back, nor will I ever wear it again 



KevL said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about getting a PRC200 through Amazon from MyTimepiece. They are currently selling it for USD253.24. Has anyone bought this watch from them, or know if they are legit? After reading this thread, I am hesitant even from buying off of Amazon. What are your thoughts? I have read online stores like Jomashop sells used or refurbished PRC200's. Should I go ahead and buy from MyTimepiece?


after reading all of this... you still think it's worth getting it online no matter what anyone tells you???? have you read the part where an AD certified a (supposed) replica? if they got them fooled, I don't care how many people would swear they've got the real deal, I still wouldn't buy it from anywhere else but an AD.

No matter if the one I just got turns out to be real or not, I can tell you one thing: sorry for all the the legit online watch sellers out there, but I for one will never ever buy a watch online again...


----------



## M.Photog

Well guys this just keeps getting stranger. I sent the watch along with the watch box and a detailed letter explaining my concerns. Here is the letter that I sent.

_Dear Tissot:

I am enclosing a watch that my wife purchased as a Christmas gift for me. After hearing me comment on the watch she went online and ordered it. I am a watch collector and know the concerns of buying from questionable sources but even I had no idea that watches in this price range were so often copied. My wife simply was not aware of the risks and thought she was doing the right thing. As it turns out there are Tissot dealers in our area that she was unaware of.

I recently read some comments and comparisons on www.watchuseek.com which is a forum that I participate in regularly. There were a number of photos posted that lead me to believe my watch may not be genuine. I have several brands of watches including Omega, Hamilton and Accutron but am not knowledgeable enough about Tissot to tell for certain if this watch is genuine. I understand some of the fakes from China a very convincing.

I called your company recently and spoke to someone who said that if I would send it in that your service people could verify if it is authentic or not. If the watch is not genuine I intend to follow up with the dealer or the proper authorities. I am in a business that is often a victim of intellectual property theft so I am probably more sensitive to this issue than most people.

I am also enclosing a copy of the receipt from the dealer. The watch was ordered by my son in his name as it was a gift. When I called them and asked if the watch was authentic they said it was. When I mentioned my intent to send it in for authentication they offered me your address. I explained that I already had the addresss.

Thank you for your time. This is my contact information, I will look forward to hearing from you.

M.Photog:-d:-d:-d:-d

_

So here is what has happened so far. On Friday I received my box and manual back along with a letter explaining that they did not have room to store boxes. 
Just a few minutes ago I got an email saying that I had not submitted sufficient warranty information to qualify for warranty coverageo|. They also said that there were signs of some scratches etc and that hands were not properly alligned. I was aware of no such issues:think:
I will call them tomorrow and report back.


----------



## 13th

the lume, the lume! ask them about the lume 

I think this is (partial) good news. If Tissot didn't immediately classified it as fake @ first glance... maybe it's the real thing

UPDATE: managed to finally track down an authorized service center today. Took the watch in, they took it apart, verified it and swear by its authenticity in spite of me stressing out the points of concern I had. Even checked the serial # on the computer, tested the watch with a few different machines and all.....

Go figure... now I REALLY don't know what tho think anymore.......... Does Tissot have assembly lines in china, I wonder... 

Is it the human mind that is playing this tricks on us? I guess we'll know for sure when M gets word from Tissot


----------



## sriley

KevL said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about getting a PRC200 through Amazon from MyTimepiece. They are currently selling it for USD253.24. Has anyone bought this watch from them, or know if they are legit? After reading this thread, I am hesitant even from buying off of Amazon. What are your thoughts? I have read online stores like Jomashop sells used or refurbished PRC200's. Should I go ahead and buy from MyTimepiece?


I would like to know this as well. I purchased one and received it last week - everything looked perfect (didn't have any of the flaws listed at the beginning of this thread) except for the fact that the Tachymeter numbers didn't line up very well with the minute lumes. It was off just slightly but I am sending it back. For what its worth, I took it to a Jared's and he told me it was real - but just looked at it briefly.

The only other bummer was that all of the documentation was in German or Swedish or something I couldn't read. Does that mean its a "grey market" and illegal?

I found a place called The Watchmaker.com that supposedly changes the battery, does the pressure seal, etc. for $39. Not sure if that is too good to be true or not.

I am new to the forum, so hello and thanks for your input... :thanks


----------



## M.Photog

I got word that my watch is in fact the genuine item which is a good thing although I am still a bit confused by a few things. When I get the watch back which should be soon I will try to elaborate some more.
I thought from the start that it was a nice watch and if it was a fake it was a very good one. As I said some things still don't make sense for example there is not as much lume on the hour markers of my watch as the one shown in the photographs posted here:think:
well at least I can enjoy wearing my watch now without feeling dirty;-)


----------



## 13th

M.Photog said:


> I got word that my watch is in fact the genuine item which is a good thing although I am still a bit confused by a few things. When I get the watch back which should be soon I will try to elaborate some more.
> I thought from the start that it was a nice watch and if it was a fake it was a very good one. As I said some things still don't make sense for example there is not as much lume on the hour markers of my watch as the one shown in the photographs posted here:think:
> well at least I can enjoy wearing my watch now without feeling dirty;-)


yupppiiii... same here. although, were it fake, I would've never worn it again


----------



## 6SpeedTA95

M.Photog said:


> I got word that my watch is in fact the genuine item which is a good thing although I am still a bit confused by a few things. When I get the watch back which should be soon I will try to elaborate some more.
> I thought from the start that it was a nice watch and if it was a fake it was a very good one. As I said some things still don't make sense for example there is not as much lume on the hour markers of my watch as the one shown in the photographs posted here:think:
> well at least I can enjoy wearing my watch now without feeling dirty;-)


 Great news! I bought my LeLocle Chrono from an AD and when I saw the "BI" on the clasp I wanted to vomit. After more research it seems "BI" on the clasp is NOT an indicator of the watch being an immitation. I called a local jeweler in addition to the AD where I purchased mine and the one locally also had "BI" on the strap.


----------



## KevL

The first post mentioned that the genuine one has chrome attaching points for each hand. However, I've seen from photos on WUS that some of the watches have painted over attaching point for the big T hand. Does anyone have any insight on this? It seems like they are they both genuine? In that case the slight difference does not make sense to me. Quality should be the same for every watch tissot makes.


----------



## M.Photog

KevL said:


> The first post mentioned that the genuine one has chrome attaching points for each hand. However, I've seen from photos on WUS that some of the watches have painted over attaching point for the big T hand. Does anyone have any insight on this? It seems like they are they both genuine? In that case the slight difference does not make sense to me. Quality should be the same for every watch tissot makes.


My watch which has just been verified by tissot is painted yellow at the attaching points on all 3 chronograph hands. This is just one issue that is starting to make me think that there must be some production differences at Tissot. I am happy with my watch, just a bit confused:think:


----------



## mcg_

Hey guys, been lurking on on this topic to avoid purchasing a fake PRC200 which I've been eyeing for a while.

Finally got my hands on one, and for all I know I can verify that the BI is there even on authentic watches. I'll post some detailed macro pictures later on of the watch and box.

One thing I am concerned about is the movement of the yellow hand - it doesn't line up with the ticks all the time. Also when I tilt the watch left and right perpendicular to where the yellow hand points it moves slightly (as if it weren't attached very securely...) Is this normal?

Edit: I found that the leather strap is slightly more thick as it comes towards the watch itself, and it is thin around the clasp mechanism - is this present in the authentic version? The strap also doesn't say "GENUINE LEATHER"


----------



## fendushi

Bought the same watch from an Ebay HK dealer. The same yellow painted points... everything else looks legit. There are lume on the markers too.

The box does have a "do not discard" sign, but in silver. The box spacings are almost like the one in the genuine box photo, but not as narrow on the first spacing. The Tissot book that I got is in English.

The only thing I've found "wrong" with the watch is the crown does not screw in all the way... it's just slightly off. I took it to an authorized repairer who happens to be my local watchmaker (very trustworthy, serviced my Oris watches), he said he sometimes sees this "problem" not just in Tissot, but other brands as well. He said as long as the crown is screwed tight it shouldn't effect the waterproofness of the watch. He even waterproof tested it for me for peace of mind and it passed. I also mentioned to him that I bought the watch from an EBay seller from HK and it might be a fake. He confirmed that it was a genuine... WTF??

I've accepted the fact that it might be a fake when I bidded on Ebay, even when the seller claimed that it's genuine. I got it for really cheap. 

Maybe mine is a genuine "defective" watch that didn't fully pass QC? A factory second?

Don't really care now... works fine, passed the waterproof test... and most of all, looks good on my wrist!


----------



## abcommercial

Thanks for the detailed review. After stumbling across this thread the other day I started to suspect - and today confirmed - that a PRC-200 I purchased on eBay last week is a fake. I had been wanting to buy the model for some time, and the retailer's best price was like $400. So when I saw this for $99 + 40 shipping I figured hey, someone must get these at cost and mark them up a few bucks for a quick profit. Straight from Hong Kong - I should have known. I'm pretty disappointed - mine is a more convincing fake. I have the yellow (not silver/steel) attaching point, but my yellow hands were much better finished. I brought it to the retailer to compare -- here is what else we found.

Bracelet is perfect. Down to the stamped lettering on the clasp and the "T" on the buckle. The case and the action on the screw-down crown also seem identical. BUT the crystal is recessed (and probably cheap mineral glass), as opposed to the slightly raised sapphire crystal on the genuine article. Also, the real watch has a darker black dial. 

Again, I am disappointed. I really wish I hadn't already posted good feedback for the seller, or I would have posted F-A-K-E. Ugh.


----------



## ganjavih

Sorry to hear about this. I wonder if you can still bring this up with eBay. We should compile a list of crooked sellers here to prevent others from getting screwed. I came close to buying one of those "Tissots".


----------



## sci

I am sorry to hear that too, but let's be honest - a new Tissot could not be at sale for $99! As you will never find a new genuine Mercedes car at 1/4 of it's price anywhere. Tissot is not Invicta nor Sturling.
I am a Russian watch collector and I buy exclusively from Internet stores, as there is practically no other distribution. Fortunately, the Russian watch fakes are easier to be identified.
But Tissot have HUGE AD grid and my general advice is - buy from AD. What you see there is the price of a Tissot. If you can not afford it as it is, buy another brand or search for second-hand/vintage Tissot with "family history".


----------



## abcommercial

...though after reading some of the more recent posts above, noting the various production differences, I am also left wondering. The AD was a bit challenged in determining its authenticity too, remarking how exact the bracelet and other features are. It almost appears that it is a combination of genuine and non-genuine parts. I wonder if a counterfeiter might obtain some of the parts, like case and bracelet, and combine those with some non-factory parts (e.g. using a non-sapphire crystal and a fake dial). I suppose I could send it to Tissot but I'm not going to bother for a watch of well under 1k. I will definitely be more hesitant to buy from a non-AD in the future though.


----------



## mleok

abcommercial said:


> ...though after reading some of the more recent posts above, noting the various production differences, I am also left wondering. The AD was a bit challenged in determining its authenticity too, remarking how exact the bracelet and other features are. It almost appears that it is a combination of genuine and non-genuine parts. I wonder if a counterfeiter might obtain some of the parts, like case and bracelet, and combine those with some non-factory parts (e.g. using a non-sapphire crystal and a fake dial). I suppose I could send it to Tissot but I'm not going to bother for a watch of well under 1k. I will definitely be more hesitant to buy from a non-AD in the future though.


It's interesting that your replica doesn't have a sapphire crystal, since that is a relatively cheap thing to include, particularly if they've gone to the effort to mix genuine and replica parts.


----------



## abcommercial

mleok said:


> It's interesting that your replica doesn't have a sapphire crystal, since that is a relatively cheap thing to include, particularly if they've gone to the effort to mix genuine and replica parts.


Yeah, well I don't know that they've mixed genuine and replica parts, it just seems like the bracelet is too perfect to be a copy. But who knows.

One thing I also didn't mention above is that my box is extremely convincing - at least much better than the one the OP showed and described above. There is definitely something not quite 100% about this "Swiss" watch from China for $99 + shipping, but perhaps we'll never know...


----------



## pj94z

Have been reading this thread for the past week or so after deciding to purchase the black tissot with leather band.

After reviewing all the info, I decided to buy the real thing from a local jewler for $300.
Jewler had listed the watch at $425.

I saw the same watch online for as little as $130 on e-bay. I contacted some of the ebay sellers and asked each one where this watch was assembled. One of them said the watch is assembled in China.

Tissot's are NOT made in china. Pretty clear giveaway it's a fake.


After I bought my tissot from the jewler, I checked the photos on this thread once again and can verify mine is 100% authentic. 


The next day, I ordered another PRC 200 from an e-bay seller with 100% good rating from china... I got a stainless steel band, white face ..for $80 shipped. I knew it was going to be a fake...but I was willing to spend the $80.

I recv the one from ebay today. And when I compare it side by side to my "real" one...I can see the differences in the inner bezel numbers being incorrect. Also notice that the dial hand connectors are "chrome blob" where the real one has a much nicer quality screws.

I took the watch from e-bay to the same jewler where I bought the black tissot.
He didn't seem very knowledgeable, but couldn't spot it to be a fake by looking at it. After I told him the cost, he said it's clearly a fake lol


Anyway, it's really simple. Tissots are NOT made in china. They are made 100% in switzerland. 

If it is coming from China - it IS a fake...period.


----------



## mleok

pj94z said:


> Have been reading this thread for the past week or so after deciding to purchase the black tissot with leather band.
> 
> After reviewing all the info, I decided to buy the real thing from a local jewler for $300.
> Jewler had listed the watch at $425.
> 
> I saw the same watch online for as little as $130 on e-bay. I contacted some of the ebay sellers and asked each one where this watch was assembled. One of them said the watch is assembled in China.
> 
> Tissot's are NOT made in china. Pretty clear giveaway it's a fake.
> 
> After I bought my tissot from the jewler, I checked the photos on this thread once again and can verify mine is 100% authentic.
> 
> The next day, I ordered another PRC 200 from an e-bay seller with 100% good rating from china... I got a stainless steel band, white face ..for $80 shipped. I knew it was going to be a fake...but I was willing to spend the $80.
> 
> I recv the one from ebay today. And when I compare it side by side to my "real" one...I can see the differences in the inner bezel numbers being incorrect. Also notice that the dial hand connectors are "chrome blob" where the real one has a much nicer quality screws.
> 
> I took the watch from e-bay to the same jewler where I bought the black tissot.
> He didn't seem very knowledgeable, but couldn't spot it to be a fake by looking at it. After I told him the cost, he said it's clearly a fake lol
> 
> Anyway, it's really simple. Tissots are NOT made in china. They are made 100% in switzerland.
> 
> If it is coming from China - it IS a fake...period.


If you have the time, posting a few comparison photos highlighting the differences would certainly be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## fleadepot

How do you open the back to see the mechanism? is the back pressed on the case or screwed in the case?

Is this needed:










or just a normal watch opening knife?

Cheers


----------



## mericlis

pj94z said:


> Have been reading this thread for the past week or so after deciding to purchase the black tissot with leather band.
> 
> After reviewing all the info, I decided to buy the real thing from a local jewler for $300.
> Jewler had listed the watch at $425.
> 
> I saw the same watch online for as little as $130 on e-bay. I contacted some of the ebay sellers and asked each one where this watch was assembled. One of them said the watch is assembled in China.
> 
> Tissot's are NOT made in china. Pretty clear giveaway it's a fake.
> 
> After I bought my tissot from the jewler, I checked the photos on this thread once again and can verify mine is 100% authentic.
> 
> The next day, I ordered another PRC 200 from an e-bay seller with 100% good rating from china... I got a stainless steel band, white face ..for $80 shipped. I knew it was going to be a fake...but I was willing to spend the $80.
> 
> I recv the one from ebay today. And when I compare it side by side to my "real" one...I can see the differences in the inner bezel numbers being incorrect. Also notice that the dial hand connectors are "chrome blob" where the real one has a much nicer quality screws.
> 
> I took the watch from e-bay to the same jewler where I bought the black tissot.
> He didn't seem very knowledgeable, but couldn't spot it to be a fake by looking at it. After I told him the cost, he said it's clearly a fake lol
> 
> Anyway, it's really simple. Tissots are NOT made in china. They are made 100% in switzerland.
> 
> If it is coming from China - it IS a fake...period.


man,

we need YOUR [email protected]@!


----------



## phstc

hello

I bought Pre-owned PRC200 from USA Seller.

I checked the watch using a lot of threads instructions if the watch is fake or not... I think that all parts are originals. But... I have one doubt about the painting marks on the chrome for the minutes, the painting marks not are centralized, specially on 55min, is it normal? The lume for hour/minutes hands is poor, for the minutes marks is very very... poor

I saw the original watch in local store, and the painting marks are centralized.

Best Regards,
Pablo


----------



## sud

Hello

I bought a Tissot prc 200 black dial from an online dealer for 200$. I took it to a AD and they said its genuine. However, when I inspected the online pics I noticed that the upper numbers (left one-30, right one-10) of the inner quadrants are not yellow, they are white. 

Everything else looks perfect, the luming etc...

How can this be ?


----------



## pilyo

how about this one, is this fake?

New TISSOT


----------



## 6138

Unfortunately almost all the prc 200 bought ones to good price have turned out to be false to so that it puts on interest to look at them with little thoroughness


----------



## PRChard200

Hello all,

Thanks to this forum I was able to find out that the PRC200 I bought is an imitation. The shop who sold it to me gave my money back and I returmed the watch.
He said he didn't know it is a fake.
Indeed it is amazing how well crafted the fakes are.
I want to share with you the differences I noticed between my fake and genuine because today I bought an original at a Tissot dealer .

Most obvious differences:

The hands attaching points where finished like the one in the 10th of seconds subdial of Samgher's fake photo. For my fake PRC200 they didn't even bother to put on chrome or chrome paint, just yellow. I could spot the difference without an aid (I need reading glasses) after I got the original with the correct chrome attaching points.

My fake also had luminous hourmarks! 

My fake strap had the "BI" on the buckle and "genuine leather" on the strap. My original one doesn't have those. 
The fake one was slightly more padded but not a big difference.

Thanx again Samgher and others!

regards
Richard


----------



## mrcupcakees

hey guys, i just purchased a PRC200 from ebay. I only came across this thread now, and having read it, i'm really scared that the one i bought was a fake, can you someone help me confirm?

The link is:
Original TISSOT

I'll take photos and update you on it when i receive it.

Also does anyone know how much it would cost to get it checked for authenticity by a AD?


----------



## reivilom69

Hi! mrcupcakees!
Saddly i have to tell you that my own experience with HK watch seller was not the best i had on E-Bay, the watches i had bought were high quality fake, great leather band, Sapphire crystal, very nice stainless steel clasp, lume markers on every hand and hour markers, you had to look at littles details to see the difference.
The link you posted shows pics of what seem to be an original watch but the seller can send you anything else, even the box can be very close from reality with all the paper work but the quality of the printing can show you it is not original.

look closely at the pictures posted by orther member and look closely at you watch when you receive it, hopefully you will be more lucky than some of us !
Good Luck!


----------



## daboosh

After reading these threads I was wary about purchasing a PRC200 from China...so I ordered one from Singapore instead! :-d It was eBay member "timeparadise" who has a good reputation here on WUS and I can verify that after intense scrutiny with a variety of loupes that the watch I purchased is indeed authentic. 

One other difference I did notice which I don't think was mentioned here, look at samgher (the OP) second picture. Look at the 40 minute marker. Notice how grossly uncentered the numerals are in relation to the marker itself. Dead giveaway. On an authentic it's perfectly centered. 

Hopefully you do indeed get an authentic watch mrcupcakes. Be sure to post some detailed macro pics when it arrives.


----------



## mrcupcakees

I received the watch today, it indeed looked VERY GENUINE, but when i tested out the chrono, the 30 minute hand moved but didn't match up. I tried resetting it, but the minute hand still remained slightly off the mark. It came with the books and boxes, and also a receipt from Prince Jewelery and Watch Co., Hong Kong. 

Is there some way to fix the uneven 30 minute chrono hand??:-s


----------



## daboosh

I remember seeing a post around here somewhere with instructions on resetting the subdial hand positions. I'll see if I can find it when I have some time to poke around a little later.


----------



## boeing767

mrcupcakees said:


> I received the watch today, it indeed looked VERY GENUINE, but when i tested out the chrono, the 30 minute hand moved but didn't match up. I tried resetting it, but the minute hand still remained slightly off the mark. It came with the books and boxes, and also a receipt from Prince Jewelery and Watch Co., Hong Kong.
> 
> Is there some way to fix the uneven 30 minute chrono hand??:-s


I found this information in one of the reply's above:
There are many sellers that ships the items from Hong Kong or China. Most of them offer fake watches. Take care if they show invoices or certificates from "Prince" watch shop.


----------



## cance

its 100% this is a fake prc200... if you look at the headline is writes "TISSOT™" but it has to write TISSOT they are adding tm for selling them at ebay... but this is fake watch... there are even genuine watches from honkong but they still cost around 300$....


----------



## cadomniel

if you had left feedback to seller than what recourse do you have on ebay after you discovered is fake?


----------



## cance

you can directly open a dispute at paypal and say that this is a fake item... you will get your money back


----------



## cadomniel

I opened a dispute on Ebay (goes to paypal site).
I claimed that watch was fake. The biggest clue for me was the quality of lume was very poor even after full charge under light. Barely legible and doesn't last more than 10 minutes. In the photos I have seen the lume looks decent.

I have found this on Princejewellerywatch.com

Important Notice
"Prince Jewellery & Watch Company only operates in Hong Kong and does not sell or hold any auctions on websites. Furthermore, we have not opened any shops in china under Prince Jewellery & Watch Company. Customers should be aware of fraudulent websites, companies and activities purported to be under the name of "Prince Jewellery and Watch Company" outside Hong Kong."
My watch was shipped from Singapore.
Prince doesn't sell on ebay.
2 Further indications its not a legitimate watch.

The seller responded to claim by giving fake testimonials.
I've escalated the claim to paypal to resolve.

Waiting for the outcome....


----------



## cadomniel

Paypal doesn't give money back unless you send the watch back in original condition including all packaging. So you have to determine watch is fake before removing plastic wrapping.
In order to get refund you need to send the watch back to china:

*Status*

After careful review, we have determined that you are eligible for a refund. To qualify for this refund, please ship the items whose claims were granted back to the seller in their original condition and keep your tracking information. You are responsible for shipping and handling costs.
Please mail to:1109 ,5 dong ,bei 5 qu ,huiqiao xincheng ,baiyun qu ,guangzhou ,China, guangzhou, 广东省 510410 China

Strange since was listed as from Singapore but shipped from Hong Kong..nwo want to send back to china.


----------



## reivilom69

What was the name of your seller, i had problem with a seller from china who claimed the watch was original but was in fact a fake, poor naïve me, luckily freinds of mine baddly wanted the watches knowing they were fakes... so i sold them the watches without loosing any money sending the watches back , they came from the same city, seller lijunjun123321.
A few weeks after, i bought myself a real Tissot at a jewellery store in my area and i'm really not disapointed of my decision!

Good Luck!


----------



## yurilau

I am a authorized Tissot reseller from Hongkong. I know it is not surprising to find fake Tissot watches on Ebay for bargaining price. Most of these fake watches, of course, made in China with or without using the genuine Tissot parts. 

So if you really want to have confidence on what you get from online sellers, ask them if the watch has warranty worldwide. 

If they say the warranty is worldwide, then you may bring it the nearest service center and claim the watch is malfunction or something and tell them you bought it just a month ago.

Then technicians will help you look into it as you have the international warranty card. After some days, they will call you. 

1. If they tell it has no problem at all, then it must be authentic one, 
2. If they tell it is a non-authentic one, the best way is to dispute on paypal (if you buy from Ebay using paypal). If 100 fake watches have been spotted and refunded, counterfeiters will lose quite a lot. 

What if 1000, 10000 to be spotted? The whole industry will be less profitable and goes down. 

Don't hesitate to help fight pirates, they are now making fake Casio, Seiko and other low end brands. People just kept coming in to my shop to ask if the Casio they bought online is authentic or not. The sad thing is some of them are fake and my business is totally in danger due to this cheap crap replica. 

Therefore, go to service centers for authenticity check. AD is not really reliable if they are not really into the business. 

Make the world better by one more step. Thanks all.


----------



## Chronopolis

yurilau said:


> I am a authorized Tissot reseller from Hongkong. I know it is not surprising to find fake Tissot watches on Ebay for bargaining price. Most of these fake watches, of course, made in China with or without using the genuine Tissot parts.
> 
> So if you really want to have confidence on what you get from online sellers, ask them if the watch has warranty worldwide.
> Don't hesitate to help fight pirates, they are now making fake Casio, Seiko and other low end brands. People just kept coming in to my shop to ask if the Casio they bought online is authentic or not. The sad thing is some of them are fake and my business is totally in danger due to this cheap crap replica.
> 
> Therefore, go to service centers for authenticity check. AD is not really reliable if they are not really into the business.
> 
> Make the world better by one more step. Thanks all.


Thanks for posting that. I empathize with your plight.
Hong Kong is a world-class city, but unfortunately, is located in China. Thus many reputable Hong Kong sellers must suffer consumer suspicion because of the doings of their unscrupulous low-class neighbors further inland.

I would only like to encourage my fellow WUSs to be discerning in separating the wheat from the chaff.
I myself would not buy ANY name brand originating from China, and expect it to be "original". 
One would have to be pretty dimwitted to believe that to begin with.

But Hong Kong (and Singapore and Taipei too) are a whole different matter: those are world-class cities, with the same proportion of honest REAL sellers as anywhere else. Who would be so idiotic as to generalize about all sellers in Los Angeles or Chicago after having one bad experience? No one! 
A-hole sellers exist everywhere, but when buying watches, I think it is important to consider the ECONOMIC system of distribution as well as production of the CITY from which the item is offered for sale. Singapore, for example, is one of the biggest distribution centers in the world. Some of you know Luke from Timeparadise. I've bought a lot from him (Hammys, Seikos, etc), and ALL their stuff is authentic. A little "gray" but authentic. Taipei - where I do a lot of business - has some of the most knowledgeable watch connoisseurs this side of Rhone Valley. When J. LeCoultre makes a special edition of 50, they reserve 2-3 for the Taipei market alone.

Who doesn't like a bargain? But we all know deep down: "When something sounds too good to be true, it is."
Good luck y'all!


----------



## daboosh

Chronopolis said:


> Singapore, for example, is one of the biggest distribution centers in the world. Some of you know Luke from Timeparadise. I've bought a lot from him (Hammys, Seikos, etc), and ALL their stuff is authentic. A little "gray" but authentic.


I purchased a PRC200 from Timeparadise in Singapore for a ridiculously low price on eBay and can echo Chrono's statement: the watch is indeed authentic.

I recommend checking Timeparadise on eBay if you're in the market for a PRC200.


----------



## Chronopolis

daboosh said:


> I purchased a PRC200 from Timeparadise in Singapore for a ridiculously low price on eBay and can echo Chrono's statement: the watch is indeed authentic.
> 
> I recommend checking Timeparadise on eBay if you're in the market for a PRC200.


DABRANDS is also a reliable seller -- in Hong Kong.
Somebody should do a list of all the GOOD sellers in the Far East. Would be a lot shorter that way.


----------



## Thestraffe

Hello Guy's
I'm new and I won on Ebay this Tissot prc 200 eBay.be: nieuw Heren TISSOT PRC200 T-Sport Chronograaf,avp

But i dont want to pay if it is a fake can you help ?

Thanks Jan


----------



## Thestraffe

It has BI on it and the box looks also fake


----------



## daboosh

Thestraffe said:


> It has BI on it and the box looks also fake


It's already been established that BI is not a sure way to spot a fake. Many authentic PRC200's owned by WUS members, including my own, have BI on the clasp.

Not sure what you see about the box that looks fake.

Actually, in my opinion, the watch looks legit. It also doesn't hurt that it's being sold by someone with over 450 transactions and 100% feedback.


----------



## reivilom69

HI!
I recently bought the same model in white with a brown band and it doesn't have the BI on the clasp, neither the genuine leather, mine had a coded sticker on the back aand the protective stickers were clear not blue...


----------



## Thestraffe

We cancelled the buy, it was problelly a fake. But he make no problem of it... ;-)
Thanks this site i was able to recognise the fake.
Thx Jan


----------



## yurilau

Thestraffe said:


> Hello Guy's
> I'm new and I won on Ebay this Tissot prc 200 eBay.be: nieuw Heren TISSOT PRC200 T-Sport Chronograaf,avp
> 
> But i dont want to pay if it is a fake can you help ?
> 
> Thanks Jan


Sorry to tell you it is a fake one. You may notice there is a sticker with red line, which means the movement is from Miyota Citizen. How would a Tissot watch use Citizen's Movement? And the blue sticker around is disgusting. Original watches only use transparent one. 
So you may still pay for it with paypal and check it with service center. If it turns out the authenticity is in question, please dispute on Ebay.

Cant believe he has 483 100% positive comment on ebay.

One more thing for spoting fake watch: pirates produce Tissot, D&G, Armani and Burberry in one place. So if you notice the seller only sells these brands without selling Seiko/Casio, the chance of being a fake one is pretty huge.


----------



## bmwfreak

yurilau said:


> Sorry to tell you it is a fake one. You may notice there is a sticker with red line, which means the movement is from Miyota Citizen.


Why is this true? - Never mind. After a quick search on ebay, I see that all the Fake PRC200 from China have this red stripe on the back.

Wow, it's really a shame that ebay allows all these FAKES to be listed. It violates ebay policy to list and sell counterfeit items, yet ebay keeps a blind eye. All it would take is for an attorney from Swatch Group to report all these listings to ebay, and they would be pulled. I really don't know why watch manufacturers don't take more drastic measures. LVMH (parent to Tag Heuer) has filed multiple lawsuits against ebay for selling FAKE Louis Vuitton purses.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-fines-in-lvmh-dispute-over-counterfeits.html


----------



## yurilau

bmwfreak said:


> Why is this true? - Never mind. After a quick search on ebay, I see that all the Fake PRC200 from China have this red stripe on the back.
> 
> Wow, it's really a shame that ebay allows all these FAKES to be listed. It violates ebay policy to list and sell counterfeit items, yet ebay keeps a blind eye. All it would take is for an attorney from Swatch Group to report all these listings to ebay, and they would be pulled. I really don't know why watch manufacturers don't take more drastic measures. LVMH (parent to Tag Heuer) has filed multiple lawsuits against ebay for selling FAKE Louis Vuitton purses.
> 
> French Appeals Court Slashes EBay Fines in LVMH Dispute Over Counterfeits - Bloomberg


So buy with AD is a safer way to get authentic Tissot/other brands watch, or you may check the item with service center before completing the transaction.
For Ebay, if you proved the watch is fake, then you can report to them and have your money back. The most important thing is they will ban the seller's account forever.

For reference, if you get a Tissot watch for less than 60% of the retail price, please be aware as they have policy for that.


----------



## waynow

How do you know this? And how certain are you?



yurilau said:


> You may notice there is a sticker with red line, which means the movement is from Miyota Citizen.


----------



## yurilau

waynow said:


> How do you know this? And how certain are you?


Not every certain, but Casio, Seiko, Tissot, D&G, Burberry, DOXA watches do not have such stickers behind, and as I mentioned before, I am a Tissot watch dealer.


----------



## Corvair

The customer is the victim, even if they bought a real one at an authorized dealer. If I were to buy a real Rolex, everyone I know would think I got a fake. That's just how it is where I'm at. When I see someone with a Rolex, I think it might be a fake. But this used to be a Rolex problem. Now moderate priced Tissots are faked. And in massive numbers. Do I want to own a $500 watch when I know lots of people have fakes? I know a lot of people buy a Rolex for the status, and not having a clue that they are mechanical, not quartz. (Not that there is anything wrong with a quartz) I'm thinking most of us on this site buy a watch for the outstanding movents. You know, "what inside is what counts". It's to bad, but Ebay, when it comes to watches, should only be used on low priced watches. Like a cool Timex chronograph for $113 that I can not find in any stores around here. The Tissot, I'll have to go on a vacation somewhere and get one.


----------



## TSN

Hello, bought one of these "cheap" Ebay Tissots (PRC-200):
TISSOT² Men's PRC 200 Chronograph Watch T17.1.586.52 on eBay (end time 09-Feb-11 02:37:03 GMT)

They are replica watches with ETA-movement. Mine was decent quality but compared to original difference was there. After negative feedback seller offered refund inorder to get positive feedback :rodekaart


----------



## SAM2

Want to play a game?

Got to eBay and search for "T17.1.526.42" under Jewelry & Watches.

Are you there yet? You can't miss it. There is only one listing.

Now, open the listing and scroll down to the large photos. Take a long look but not so long that your eyes cross.

Do you see what I see?

Are those hands actually black or am I just seeing a reflection? The crown looks bent to me and shouldn't it be a screw down? You would think so on a watch with water resistance to 200m/660ft, as shown on the dial. Now scroll down to the text box and read what the seller says about water resistance.

Ready for more fun and games?

Go to: Tissot Product Support

Plug in the number T17.1.526.42

Now try a search with a real Tissot number like: "T17.1.586.42"

Gee, wasn't that fun?

Looks like we found the watch that never was.


----------



## Gio1

Great write up. This cleared up that mine ins NOT a fake, there is just something wrong with it


----------



## robot374

hello. i just bought a blue prc200 from ebay. i want to ask you your opinion if genuine or replica. The only things i have doubts are that: the watch has a little dirt inside between date and 25 second, and the background of the subdials looks kinda grey to my, blue only from certain position. Also, the box looks very cheep, international warranty card stamp taken from xerox.


































































thanks.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH

I don't know if i like buying from Hong kong (even though a large number of watch brands sell there) I don't know why Tissot watches would be faked and if they were
they would stand out completely, I mean most Tissots are not out of reach for the masses and the whole purpose of fakes is to make money so in order to make a buck
they would really have to be cheap, really cheap


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH

I am very leary about buying watches on ebay, If not an ad, I ususally buy from grey market dealers, who knows where they come from on ebay, although I am sure many are legit but I don't know which ones


----------



## Kilroy

I was gonna add something to this but...

How do you delete this?


----------



## LoveTissot

a guy who sold me this watch. Can someone please tell me if this watch is genuine or not? thanks so much!!!;-)

View attachment 437066


View attachment 437068


View attachment 437069


View attachment 437070


View attachment 437071


View attachment 437072


View attachment 437073

View attachment 437074

View attachment 437075


----------



## tremillar

The OP pointed out that the fake PRC200 had lume on the hands but not the hour markings - which is one of the many reasons why I think mine is authentic (I've had several AD's verify this as well). But - have any other owners found that the hour markings don't glow anywhere near as brightly as the hands? The OP's picture was taken under light, so it's hard to compare.


----------



## StevenY

Hi everyone, I'm looking to bid on this Tissot PRC 200 but I'm not sure if it's real or fake. Can someone please tell me? And if it isn't too much trouble, can I get some pointers in telling a fake and real PRC 200, thank you!
Tissot PRC 200 Chronograph - eBay (item 330571594880 end time Jun-07-11 14:37:57 PDT)


----------



## mech.eng.

Hello Samgher,
I think there are some comments regarding the lumes on hour markings and some people in the forum found that the hour markings are not glowing like the picture your posted. I also have bought a PRC from AD and today checked 2 different ADs for lume on hour markings . They were also not glowing like the hands when I tried to make it dark . Could you pls calrify how you took this picture ( under flash ??) and the glowing depends on something to be charged ,if you know ? Thanks.


----------



## AndreyT

I just got a new white-dial leather-strap Tissot PRC200 from an authorized dealer (B&M, not online). It has all the features described by the original poster as genuine, except the leather strap is thick (padded). Also, I think it is pretty obvious from the pictures on Tissot web site that PRC 200 is supposed to have a thick padded strap. I don't know whether they changed it since 2009, or the OP simply mistakenly swapped the description of genuine and fake straps.

(No "BI" on the strap buckle in my case, BTW. Just "Stainless steel").


----------



## rmcrom

yurilau said:


> Sorry to tell you it is a fake one. You may notice there is a sticker with red line, which means the movement is from Miyota Citizen.


 The red line sticker is just a protector used on new watches like the clear protectors used on the crystal and clasp. The red line marks where the sticker's adhesive ends so you know where to peel it off. There are several watch manufacturers which use the protectors.


----------



## reivilom69

Hi everyone! i just bought my second PRC200, from the same AD as my first one, so i figure it is completely authentic, and on the buckle there are the BI letters...But i don't worrry to much.


----------



## chonga

I'd just like to comment as well on the red line. I purchased an authentic prc200 and it has no red line on the back case. It was a clear sticker and almost looked like it wasn't even on the watch. I didn't notice the sticker was on it until a week after wearing it. 

I've received 2 fake Casio Edifice watches and a fake Burberry off of eBay as well and all 3 had the red line on the clear sticker on the caseback. 

Not confirming the red line sticker theory but just sharing my experience.


----------



## motrix

I've been reading this thread carefully. I don't understand quite well some aspects of the fake/non fake discussion.

If fakes do have an authentic ETA quartz movement, same as original.
If Sapphire Crystal is there, if lumibright hands and markers glow, but can't tell if glow is as bright as it should be or a little less, if leather strap is a little thinner or thicker, if authorised dealers can't determine the difference.... 

I feel this is going too far. Its more than simple talk fake / authentic. 

Can Tissot be manufacturing watches somewhere else? Are we all absolutely certain that some Tissot watches are not being assembled with original parts, or that all parts of original Tissots are perfect and exactly identical, not coming from other manufacturers?.

I do own a PRC200, silver. I am 99,9 % sure its authentic, having read the differences, I guess no one can be 100% sure right now. 

I just can tell that finish quality of the case in PRC200 is not the same as on a PRS516.

Seems to me right now that the PRC200 is a cheap Tissot after all. Sold by Tissot at a high price. If the true thing can be copied in such a detail with quality materials, quality movement and so on, and sold at 1/3 of the price, something is not right.

Is Tissot taking actions or making something to prevent this? All comparisons and differences have come from users, not a word from the manufacturer?

Just paying 400 bucks won't give me full safety, if the guy is clever enough, he will upload photographs of the real thing, for you to see, charge the real price for you to trust, and then send you a 99% real product. Be happy.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

First of all: Tissot don't manufactuting watches out of Switzerland. Period. Don't have any factory in China. Period!
It's evident that the copies are more and more perfects, but they are precisely that: copies! The difference is how much time those fake watches will work? Tissot don't give any assistence at those produts (that's understandable) and then? If we saw a new watch (sold as new product) by half of the Tissot price, sure those watches have some "little" differences.

The main problem is to see what is fake and what is authentic... much of those sellers put photos of the catalog and sell them as original...

I like Tissot. It's my favourite. I have a little collection, since vintages until PRC 200, PRS 516 or V8. But always I prefere to buy in Tissot shops (or AD). Then you have guarantee of assistence.


----------



## motrix

My point here is this:

Let's say I buy a "fake" PRC200 and inside it carries an original ETA G10.211 quartz, which can be true because the stated price for the real thing is cheap enough to put it on a "fake".

Having sapphire crystal, a good leather o steel bracelet, and a screw bottom case, the watch itself is a better watch than a Swatch Irony for e.g. which carries the same movement, but cannot be repaired due to the way the case is done (no back to open). They are just disposable. On the other hand, the Swatch will cost a bit more, and carries a plastic window, very bad quality indeed, while my fake carries a real crystal.

The only wrong thing with this is the brand name stamped on my "fake", I do hate fake, fake plastic wood, fake leather, etc. etc.

But in terms of watch for the money, the fake will be a better option than the Swatch. If the degree of perfection in the fakes has got this level, they will need no longer to stamp the Tissot name on the watch ! Just sell them as xxx brand and will be a good option to consider. 

Is swiss watch industry making something wrong in terms of competiveness ? Again ?


----------



## motrix

What do you think.

Can a PRC200 from Hong Kong, at 169 u$s, pass all, every one of them, luminova in markers, sapphire window, centered border text, detail in all the mentioned photographs, centered numbers in every mark, and Swiss quartz movement ?

Would it be a fake due to the price ?

Not talking about pictures, have the watch in my hands right now.


----------



## JCCR

motrix said:


> My point here is this:
> 
> Let's say I buy a "fake" PRC200 and inside it carries an original ETA G10.211 quartz, which can be true because the stated price for the real thing is cheap enough to put it on a "fake".
> 
> Having sapphire crystal, a good leather o steel bracelet, and a screw bottom case, the watch itself is a better watch than a Swatch Irony for e.g. which carries the same movement, but cannot be repaired due to the way the case is done (no back to open). They are just disposable. On the other hand, the Swatch will cost a bit more, and carries a plastic window, very bad quality indeed, while my fake carries a real crystal.
> 
> The only wrong thing with this is the brand name stamped on my "fake", I do hate fake, fake plastic wood, fake leather, etc. etc.
> 
> But in terms of watch for the money, the fake will be a better option than the Swatch. If the degree of perfection in the fakes has got this level, they will need no longer to stamp the Tissot name on the watch ! Just sell them as xxx brand and will be a good option to consider.
> 
> Is swiss watch industry making something wrong in terms of competiveness ? Again ?


Hi there!

Well, it's your point of view... but you can't compare Tissot with Swatch... both are in differents markets. One thing is sure: a fake is (and will be) always a fake... I like Tissot, so when I look at my watch, I want to see a real Tissot not a copie... that's not a Tissot. It's more expensive... certainly, but it's real... a fake will be always a fake. And besides, when you need assistence, what will happened? Any watch that costs 400 euros can't be the same that one that costs 200... surely something will be wrong (I think...).
Anyway, it's a question of personal opinion!


----------



## motrix

My belief after having read this thread is:

There are fake PRC 200 in the market. Cheap.

There are also cheap PRC 200 in the market, but just original as originals (let`s say *no one* is being able to tell the difference, and Tissot won`t tell you either).

The only "not fake proof" is paying 400 euros for it, or 300 u$s in USA (a little bit of a difference too, don´t you think so?)

Not a good point for Tissot`s reputation, and I do like the brand.


----------



## JwY

motrix said:


> My belief after having read this thread is:
> 
> There are fake PRC 200 in the market. Cheap.
> 
> There are also cheap PRC 200 in the market, but just original as originals (let`s say *no one* is being able to tell the difference, and Tissot won`t tell you either).
> 
> The only "not fake proof" is paying 400 euros for it, or 300 u$s in USA (a little bit of a difference too, don´t you think so?)
> 
> Not a good point for Tissot`s reputation, and I do like the brand.


The only real way to tell for sure is if you buy from an authorized dealer. You can still negotiate a price. If you have to buy it grey market, get it from some place reputable. Otherwise, you will just have to take a higher risk.

Tissot and most if not all the other manufacturers are pushing for people to buy it from an AD. Since they're not covering warranty for those that aren't from ADs, they have less incentive to verify things.


----------



## motrix

JwY said:


> The only real way to tell for sure is if you buy from an authorized dealer. You can still negotiate a price. If you have to buy it grey market, get it from some place reputable. Otherwise, you will just have to take a higher risk.
> 
> Tissot and most if not all the other manufacturers are pushing for people to buy it from an AD. Since they're not covering warranty for those that aren't from ADs, they have less incentive to verify things.


By *"less incentive to verify things"* may I assume they can verify you might buy the "real thing" at half the price ?

Perhaps they have to tell you, yeahh its original.... but in our respectable shop, you have to pay double.

Maybe?


----------



## Lumiere

Hi all,

I just found this on Ebay and the seller from Hong Kong states the watch will come with original manufacturer's warranty for $300. Is it possible? Because as I know, even big company like Amazon can not provide that price and the manufacturer's warranty at the same time. If the rating is low, it won't bother me. But it's not, he has 99.7% positive over total 6860 feedback. Does anyone has an experience with this seller, I look forward to hearing from you. I would like to attach the link for your reference.

New Tissot Men's Sport Chronograph PRC200 T17.1.586.42 | eBay


----------



## JwY

motrix said:


> By *"less incentive to verify things"* may I assume they can verify you might buy the "real thing" at half the price ?
> 
> Perhaps they have to tell you, yeahh its original.... but in our respectable shop, you have to pay double.
> 
> Maybe?


I don't really understand what argument or point you're trying to make. Yes, you could get an authentic watch for less. The disadvantages are that you won't have a manufacturer's warranty and you likely won't know where it came from. So it could either for example be resold by ADs in bulk or it could have been stolen, or some other means. Again, you're taking a chance sometimes of whether it is authentic or not.


----------



## motrix

My point is: (if you read my posts it is clear)

1) If fakes and authentic are really so close (same movement!, Sapphire, etc. etc...)

2) If authentic maybe resold by ADs (?) in bulk, -as you suggest- must be cheap enough for e-bay sellers.

3) PRC 200 seems to me is being manufactured at a very low cost by Tissot, and sold with an extremely high profit.

Real high quality parts and labour are not faked so easily. Something´s wrong in the middle. 

Of course if I buy direct from Tissot authorised dealers things will go right, but what is the real cost and value of this watch ? Is it worth for real the 300 or 400 Euros, or are we paying brand name and marketing ?

And we are talking of a top seller Tissot, and a very beautifull one.

A watch forum is the right place to put my doubts in, and hope people who really knows can tell me.


----------



## JCCR

Lumiere said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found this on Ebay and the seller from Hong Kong states the watch will come with original manufacturer's warranty for $300. Is it possible? Because as I know, even big company like Amazon can not provide that price and the manufacturer's warranty at the same time. If the rating is low, it won't bother me. But it's not, he has 99.7% positive over total 6860 feedback. Does anyone has an experience with this seller, I look forward to hearing from you. I would like to attach the link for your reference.
> 
> New Tissot Men's Sport Chronograph PRC200 T17.1.586.42 | eBay


Hi!

This watch is fake. the reference (T17.1.586.42), if you search at Tissot web site (www.tissot.ch), you will see that the unique colour of the watch is blue (display and "dials") and this watch have black display with blue dials for seconds and cronograph. It's the first time that I see this "color combination". More: near the crown and bottons, this watch have a something like a "separate board / plate" with (at least in his photo seems like that) a different colour. I'm afraid that is fake. Look at the real watch in Tissot catalog:

Tissot


----------



## Lumiere

Dear JCCR,

In my opinion, I don't think they could be that stupid to sell the different copy of the official model. And if they sell the fake watch, they will try to attract us by using the photo of real watch. Maybe in other angle or light situation of the photo caused the different look. It might the same problem as the image on Amazon, you can find here:
Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T17158642 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch: Tissot: Watches

So what I concern is if they are not selling the real watch how can they obtain such a high record in feedback and there is no specific comment about the fake issue in negative field. Well, if Amazon could ship directly to my country, I don't have to look into that one.

Is there any one purchase from him in this forum, I am waiting for your advice.*

New Tissot Men's Sport Chronograph PRC200 T17.1.586.42 | eBay
*http://myworld.ebay.com/dabrands/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## JCCR

Hello my friend... I don't know... it seems to me that the watch have two colours... the question of light or angle maybe not explain everything, but who knows... (and I've already saw errors in fake watches like "tachymetre" on the oposite side of the crown and that seems to be incredible...). But what concerns me is the price... too cheep... besides, the location: Hong Kong... and the number of watches avaiable... I don't know... two many "?"...


----------



## Lumiere

JCCR said:


> Hello my friend... I don't know... it seems to me that the watch have two colours... the question of light or angle maybe not explain everything, but who knows... (and I've already saw errors in fake watches like "tachymetre" on the oposite side of the crown and that seems to be incredible...). But what concerns me is the price... too cheep... besides, the location: Hong Kong... and the number of watches avaiable... I don't know... two many "?"...


Many thanks for your advice. Yeah, the location should be worried about. It's not worthy to take a risk.


----------



## JCCR

Lumiere said:


> Many thanks for your advice. Yeah, the location should be worried about. It's not worthy to take a risk.


Hi mate!

You're right! It's better to buy in a "safety place"... more expensive, but surely original!


----------



## StevenY

Hey guys, I just got my prc 200 in the mail. How does it look? Thanks!


----------



## dwayneb9584

I just bought a prc200 from Savvy Watch.com a vendor I found off Amazon. Savvy Watch - Fashion Name Brand Watches I paid $269.00 for my watch, it's the white face with brown leather strap. Box and everything looks fine. It has the BI on it and stainless steel. Mine also had the clear sticker in the back with a red line on it. It also had clear blue stickers on the buckle. Is this considered fake?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Can you put some photos of your watch (front, back, bracelet with BI)?


----------



## dwayneb9584

Attached are photos


----------



## dwayneb9584

Bought it from savvywatch.com I called them up and they said they were an authorized dealer so I don't know. Has anyone every dealt with this place before. They sell other watch brands and the reviews were really good on Amazon. I did notice with the outter dial that the 120 isn't aligned perfectly with the 30min mark. Is this common or a fake?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

I'm afraid that's a fake watch... we talk about the T17.1.516.32 (I have one, bought at Tissot Shop) and I can assure that the two chronographs near the "9" and "3" have the numbers "30" and "10" better finished. In your picture, seems that they are poor finished. Another thing: the clockwise are (in your watch) too dark (the same also in the chonographs). And the inscriptions "stainless steel" are also poor finished, behind the "presence" of the BI, that is - by it self - a bad signal.

Maybe I'm wrong - I hope for you - but I think you have a fake watch.


----------



## dwayneb9584

Yea I called them and I'm sending it back for a full refund. I'm going to order one from Tissot Website. I'll probably get the Black face with Black leather this time, that watch is growing on me as it looks nice and sporty. compared to the one I have now.


----------



## JCCR

dwayneb9584 said:


> Yea I called them and I'm sending it back for a full refund. I'm going to order one from Tissot Website. I'll probably get the Black face with Black leather this time, that watch is growing on me as it looks nice and sporty. compared to the one I have now.


Hi!

Good decision! It's the best choice and certainly that you will buy an original watch with warranty!


----------



## pablomiguel

I bought my PRC200, black on black, form Ernest Jones in the UK and it has B1 on the clasps. I have no doubts about the authenticity so I think that's not a reliable indicator.​


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, one thing is sure: Tissot don't mark "BI" on his clasps. But has I said, "it's not a good signal", but that not means a "certificate" of authenticity or not from a watch.


----------



## Lumiere

Dear all,

It's my watch purchased from Amazon, but not yet on my hand by now. Those photo was taken by my cousin's cellphone; for this reason, the photo quality is not good enough . So far, when I send this thread to my cousin for the reference, no problem with the watch, she said. But it's really hard for me to return the watch when I receive and find it is fake (can not ship directly to my country). Hence, someone please advise me whether this watch is real. It will help me to control the situation. Appreciated


----------



## apastuszak

I'm going to guess the Tissot I see on eBay right now for $49.95 shipping out of Belgium is a fake.


----------



## dwayneb9584

Hey man,

I went to Macy's yesterday and Zales in New York City who are authorized dealers for Tissot. I was looking at this exact same watch and the one with the black face. They both had the square barcode on the back with clear plastic. I don't remember seeing a red dot but everything else looks to be good. However try to get better photographs of the face so members on the forum will be able to better serve you. I bought a watch from Savvy and realized it was fake. I returned it to them this morning and they refunded my my money. I plan to go to the city next week, stop by an authorized dealer like Tourneau to pick up the black face with black leather strap.



Lumiere said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's my watch purchased from Amazon, but not yet on my hand by now. Those photo was taken by my cousin's cellphone; for this reason, the photo quality is not good enough . So far, when I send this thread to my cousin for the reference, no problem with the watch, she said. But it's really hard for me to return the watch when I receive and find it is fake (can not ship directly to my country). Hence, someone please advise me whether this watch is real. It will help me to control the situation. Appreciated
> View attachment 491211
> 
> View attachment 491213
> 
> View attachment 491215
> 
> View attachment 491216
> 
> View attachment 491217
> 
> View attachment 491220


----------



## motrix

Lumiere said:


> Dear JCCR,
> 
> In my opinion, I don't think they could be that stupid to sell the different copy of the official model. And if they sell the fake watch, they will try to attract us by using the photo of real watch. Maybe in other angle or light situation of the photo caused the different look. It might the same problem as the image on Amazon, you can find here:
> Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T17158642 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch: Tissot: Watches
> 
> So what I concern is if they are not selling the real watch how can they obtain such a high record in feedback and there is no specific comment about the fake issue in negative field. Well, if Amazon could ship directly to my country, I don't have to look into that one.
> 
> Is there any one purchase from him in this forum, I am waiting for your advice.*
> 
> New Tissot Men's Sport Chronograph PRC200 T17.1.586.42 | eBay
> *





JCCR said:


> Hello my friend... I don't know... it seems to me that the watch have two colours... the question of light or angle maybe not explain everything, but who knows... (and I've already saw errors in fake watches like "tachymetre" on the oposite side of the crown and that seems to be incredible...). But what concerns me is the price... too cheep... besides, the location: Hong Kong... and the number of watches avaiable... I don't know... two many "?"...





JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> This watch is fake. the reference (T17.1.586.42), if you search at Tissot web site (www.tissot.ch), you will see that the unique colour of the watch is blue (display and "dials") and this watch have black display with blue dials for seconds and cronograph. It's the first time that I see this "color combination". More: near the crown and bottons, this watch have a something like a "separate board / plate" with (at least in his photo seems like that) a different colour. I'm afraid that is fake. Look at the real watch in Tissot catalog:
> 
> Tissot


JCCR The photographs on the Tissot official website differ from its original products due to light effects.

This can be clearly apreciated in the concentric rings on the subdials, that real wathces DO HAVE but photographs on Tissot website are not seen. The differences you mention DO NOT COUNT, and are not a true argument.



JCCR said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> You're right! It's better to buy in a "safety place"... more expensive, but surely original!


Nice response in a watch forum, go and pay, that's it? Close the forum, just buy Omegas if you want decent watches, don't discuss or analize any more



JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm afraid that's a fake watch... we talk about the T17.1.516.32 (I have one, bought at Tissot Shop) and I can assure that the two chronographs near the "9" and "3" have the numbers "30" and "10" better finished. In your picture, seems that they are poor finished. Another thing: the clockwise are (in your watch) too dark (the same also in the chonographs). And the inscriptions "stainless steel" are also poor finished, behind the "presence" of the BI, that is - by it self - a bad signal.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong - I hope for you - but I think you have a fake watch.


The presence ?

Do you have any Tissot information we don't know, that they NEVER put the BI, and do you believe fakers are so stupid to put sapphire cristal, real leather, the exact same ETA quartz movement, etc. etc. and then they will print BI so that everyone knows its a fake ?



JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, one thing is sure: Tissot don't mark "BI" on his clasps. But has I said, "it's not a good signal", but that not means a "certificate" of authenticity or not from a watch.


Well JCCR, you are not so sure right now.

You are "pretty sure" but not enough.

If you carefully read this thread you will notice:

There are real fakes over there, and you can identify them, that is clear enough.

All the others might be fake unless bought from an AD, because a line might be thinner or quite a bit not so precise, but the movemente is real, very pretty fake, but not sure, it has a BI, that may or may not indicate its fake, but not sure.....

And then study the box, if the lines are all identical, make a DNA if the paper was made in Switzerland..... come on!

Pretty cool for an expert Forum.


----------



## JCCR

Sorry, but what is your problem? 
Now you have a post to comment my posts?

If you have a better knowledge, then go on! Help those who searching an opinion. That's what I did! 

My posts have only my opinion and with the purpose to help who asked an opinion. That's all. 
Concerning your last comments, don't deserve any response.


----------



## JwY

JCCR said:


> Sorry, but what is your problem?
> Now you have a post to comment my posts?
> 
> If you have a better knowledge, then go on! Help those who seeking an opinion. That's what I did!
> 
> My posts have only my opinion and with the purpose to help who asked an opinion. That's all.
> Concerning your last comments, don't deserve any response.


Don't worry about it JCCR -- I appreciate your help and I'm sure others here do as well. I hope you continue your effects.


----------



## JCCR

JwY said:


> Don't worry about it JCCR -- I appreciate your help and I'm sure others here do as well. I hope you continue your effects.


Hi!

Thanks, mate! 

As I said, I only try to help when someone needs an opinion! That's all!


----------



## dwayneb9584

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks, mate!
> 
> As I said, I only try to help when someone needs an opinion! That's all!


You helped me as I returned mine and will be heading to Tourneau next week to buy a real one, thanks man.


----------



## JCCR

dwayneb9584 said:


> You helped me as I returned mine and will be heading to Tourneau next week to buy a real one, thanks man.


Hi!

I'm glad that you solved your problem! Enjoy your future new Tissot!


----------



## radeohedca

RE: $49 PRC200 on eBay out of Belgium (as of August 2011).



apastuszak said:


> I'm going to guess the Tissot I see on eBay right now for $49.95 shipping out of Belgium is a fake.


I am also curious to know about the $49 Tissot out of Belgium. As usual, the seller will tell you it's authentic but at that price ??? Assuming they're fake, how good or bad are they ? Do they at least use ETA movements ?


----------



## motrix

First of all I apologize if my posts seem rude or inadequate.

My quotes are not about a person in particular, but about the thread itself.

But now, in another thread, I´ve read someone send an e-mail to Tissot who answered BI can or cannot be present in their clasps, "its an internal code" they answered.

So telling other users their PRC 200 are fake because of BI in the SS clasps was not a wise decission, all in all. What if there were original and not fake ?

They returned them, thanks to advice of "knowledgeable people" in a reputed forum, but they might be authentic.

The point is, no one, (seems that really no one), is pretty sure which are originals and which are fakes with some pieces. Some other are identifiable, with some thorough inspection, but others are not. Put together a real ETA Quartz, and all the fine details, with the exception of having paid a lot more for them: 

Well, in this thread, all of them should be called fakes.

I said this before: I am not so much surprised so many Tissots -pretty original PRC 200 Tissots- are available at low prices in some markets. It seems to be cheap to produce by Tissot itself, it has been said in this same thread ETA Quartz movements for this model retails at 40 dollars, and Tissot could be selling thousands of this wathces to Asia. Europe is in recession, USA is in recession, ASIA is a good market, but some low retail prices should be made for huge quantities.

It is also clear that our own discussion of fakeness from all Asian Tissots is a blessing for all ADs around the world, who will be able to charge twice the price for the same watch, due to suspicious forum readers, making people hard to believe the real thing can be paid so much less. (as low as 170 u$s in Hong Kong vs 300 Euros in Europe or 280 u$s in USA)

Good business for everyone.

I think in a watch forum, discussions should be serious, and it is not a good sign if the only thing experts can find to tell if it is real or fake is where you bought the watch. There must be real differences in materials, finishing, and the movement. 

Swatch group owns ETA, and will not be selling large amounts of ETA movements to fakers of their own brands. Seems pretty stupid, and I´m sure Swatch people are not a bit stupid. So where all those ETAs come from?.

too many questions, only vague answers.


----------



## 09.ducati

Swissreplicawatches.su said:


> Actually, fake watches have their own features and advantages. Nowadays, replica watch maker have advanced techniques and more materials about the original watches. They can make the 1:1 copied watches.
> The quality of these watches are not really bad. It is very good instead. The watches look the same to the authentic watches displayed at the official web, besides, the functions and the features are the same to the original watch's. The most important thing is the price will be only 10% of the original watch's. It is good news for those watchlover who can't afford to a luxury Swiss watches.
> If you are interested in replica watches, I 'd love to recommand one to you Swiss Replica Watches at swissreplicawatches.su - Replica Watches. This website displayed various high end Swiss Replica Watches covering 50 famous brands. the quality of these watches are really good.


You obviously have no regard for intellectual license. I'm not going to lecture in this reply because your post should be deleted shortly for flagrant rule violation of this forum.


----------



## JCCR

09.ducati said:


> You obviously have no regard for intellectual license. I'm not going to lecture in this reply because your post should be deleted shortly for flagrant rule violation of this forum.


Hi!

I agree with you... a copy is (and will be) always a copy (or replica or fake, or whatever...). I understand perfectly the wish of those who can't afford our beloved Tissot (in this case), but a replica is a mistake... that's not a Tissot... it may look a Tissot but it's not a Tissot. They are loosing is money buying a fake... those sellers may call them "original replicas" almost identical (in the other day I saw a website of a replica online shop and they said the "watches are 99,9% identical to the original"!!!!!!!! amazing...), but they are just and only copies...


----------



## motrix

Fair to say a replica is not a fake.

If you buy a replica, the seller is telling you you are are not buying an original watch, but a copy, and many times they can also tell you the movement their replica has got inside. The replica manufacturer may pay a royalty for design, and in this way he might not be proceeding illegaly.

Fake is totally different, and everybody knows that. Fakes are sold in the market as the true thing, making buyers believe they come in possession of an original watch or whatever. And the price can be high enough for buyers not to suspect. 

A good replica can carry a Miyota movement, or something good enough. 

I´ll always prefer to buy a Miyota inside a Citizen than inside a fancy Rolex Replica. Pretending to be what it´s not is not my style.


----------



## edge85

Good god. I only found out about this thread after I finalised my purchased with an eBay seller (from HK). It is PRC200 (non chrono), USD$140 + 35 for shipping.

I guess I'll just have to wait and see. With 1321(97.9%) I thought I would be safe. But now, that area remains grey.

So much for my first "expensive" watch.


----------



## JCCR

edge85 said:


> Good god. I only found out about this thread after I finalised my purchased with an eBay seller (from HK). It is PRC200 (non chrono), USD$140 + 35 for shipping.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait and see. With 1321(97.9%) I thought I would be safe. But now, that area remains grey.
> 
> So much for my first "expensive" watch.


Hi there!

After you received the watch and see if it's fake, maybe you can ask him to refund you, because it's a fake one!


----------



## motrix

edge85 said:


> Good god. I only found out about this thread after I finalised my purchased with an eBay seller (from HK). It is PRC200 (non chrono), USD$140 + 35 for shipping.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait and see. With 1321(97.9%) I thought I would be safe. But now, that area remains grey.
> 
> So much for my first "expensive" watch.


You can ask for your refund right now, why wait ? as there's an user in this thread that "already" knows you have bought a fake.

You didn't post photos, you have not seen it yet, neither has he, but OK, be sure if he tells you, its already a fake, doesn't need to even look the real watch.

Magic abilities.

Not from an AD FAKE !!!

Bought it in e-bay: FAKE !!!

Comes from HK FAKE !!!

Don't need to know if Tissot sells to Hong Kong and there are true resellers there. Just pay a lot of money otherwise its a fake.

Nice way to give you advice in an expert watch forum. You are welcome.


----------



## hieu78

Hi everyone, this is my first post in the forum.

I wanna buy a PRC200, can anyone adviec me, I can trust watch shops in Singapore?

btw, pls explain to me what does PRC mean?

many thanks


----------



## JCCR

hieu78 said:


> I can trust watch shops in Singapore?


Hi! Welcome!

The PRC 200 is an excelent choice... but it's better to buy in Tissot AD... watch shops (not AD) in Singapore means an high risk... you can consult in Tissot website the list of Tissot shops and AD. Certainly you will find one near you!

About the meaning of "PRC"... good question... I think (not sure... only an idea) that concerning the resistence: PR => "PRoof"... for example, the old Tissot series TSX, the TS came from "Tissot Sport". But you can consult Tissot Costumer Supprot Service and ask them. They will answer to you!


----------



## JCCR

edge85 said:


> Good god. I only found out about this thread after I finalised my purchased with an eBay seller (from HK). It is PRC200 (non chrono), USD$140 + 35 for shipping.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait and see. With 1321(97.9%) I thought I would be safe. But now, that area remains grey.
> 
> So much for my first "expensive" watch.


Hi there!

As I said before, *after* you recieved your watch and see *if* it's a fake one (if...) you can ask to the seller to refund you... ebay have mecanisms to protect the buyer on those cases.


----------



## edge85

hieu78 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in the forum.
> 
> I wanna buy a PRC200, can anyone adviec me, I can trust watch shops in Singapore?
> 
> btw, pls explain to me what does PRC mean?
> 
> many thanks


are you Col Hieu??


----------



## hieu78

JCCR said:


> Hi! Welcome!
> 
> The PRC 200 is an excelent choice... but it's better to buy in Tissot AD... watch shops (not AD) in Singapore means an high risk... you can consult in Tissot website the list of Tissot shops and AD. Certainly you will find one near you!
> 
> About the meaning of "PRC"... good question... I think (not sure... only an idea) that concerning the resistence: PR => "PRoof"... for example, the old Tissot series TSX, the TS came from "Tissot Sport". But you can consult Tissot Costumer Supprot Service and ask them. They will answer to you!


tks verymuch JCCR, because I live in Vietnam, next to China the expert of making fake of everything, so I hard to buy an real watch, I will go to Singapore and intended to buy a PRC 200 there, now i will find authorized store in Tissot website



edge85 said:


> are you Col Hieu??


yeah edge85, my name Hiếu


----------



## JCCR

hieu78 said:


> I will go to Singapore and intended to buy a PRC 200 there, now i will find authorized store in Tissot website


Hi!

Good luck! I hope you'll find your desire Tissot! And enjoy it!


----------



## LoveTissot

hieu78 said:


> tks verymuch JCCR, because I live in Vietnam, next to China the expert of making fake of everything, so I hard to buy an real watch, I will go to Singapore and intended to buy a PRC 200 there, now i will find authorized store in Tissot website
> 
> yeah edge85, my name Hiếu


Chào anh Hiếu, anh chuẩn bị đi mua Tissot prc200 ở Singapore àh? anh ở Hà Nội hay Tp HCM vậy  em thì vừa mua 1 chiếc prc 200 mặt trắng dây sắt ở trang Jomashop.com nhờ người nhà order ở Mỹ về với giá đợt đó tính cả thuế là 324 USD, rất tuyệt vời 

Hi Hieu, he prepared to buy Tissot prc200 in Singapore now? he was in Hanoi or Ho Chi Minh City so I just bought one, then the white wire prc 200 items in the order page Jomashop.com someone in the U.S. for that price including the tax period is 324 USD, it's wonderful: D


----------



## edge85

My new PRC200 (black) has lumes on the hour markings and hands, just like the authentic on the first page. The lume is of the same colour.

But the picture below the lume is of 2 different colours. Any advice?


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

At first "look", it seems ok...


----------



## hieu78

LoveTissot said:


> Chào anh Hiếu, anh chuẩn bị đi mua Tissot prc200 ở Singapore àh? anh ở Hà Nội hay Tp HCM vậy  em thì vừa mua 1 chiếc prc 200 mặt trắng dây sắt ở trang Jomashop.com nhờ người nhà order ở Mỹ về với giá đợt đó tính cả thuế là 324 USD, rất tuyệt vời
> 
> Hi Hieu, he prepared to buy Tissot prc200 in Singapore now? he was in Hanoi or Ho Chi Minh City so I just bought one, then the white wire prc 200 items in the order page Jomashop.com someone in the U.S. for that price including the tax period is 324 USD, it's wonderful: D


HI, I bought a PRC200 at All Watch Shop, the AD of Tissot (checked in Tisot website), price quite higher than yours, 520 S$, I am happy with it, tks


----------



## JCCR

hieu78 said:


> HI, I bought a PRC200 at All Watch Shop, the AD of Tissot (checked in Tisot website), price quite higher than yours, 520 S$, I am happy with it, tks


Hi!

Cool! Enjoy your watch!


----------



## shn

Hello everyone. These forums look very informative and interesting, so decided to join. I just ordered a PCR200 chronograph with the ss band and the blackface. Can't wait to get it, but after reading all the warnings about pretty convincing fakes, I feel a little paranoid, although I didn't buy off Ebay. Has anyone had experience with a reseller called Halftime? They are the only seller for the PRC200 on Amazon.ca. Tissot Men's PRC200 watch #T17158652: Amazon.ca: Watches I assumed that, because they partnered with Amazon, they should be all right. Unfortunately the closeup photo of the watch is very poor quality, and I assume that it would just be a stock photo anyways, so it doesn't tell much about the actual watch. I may just have to wait and see.
Thanks to anyone that has comments about how reliable this store is.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, the main problem is: the photo is from the catalog. Not the real one. So, you can't see nothing about the watch (imprecisions, errors, etc.). By the other hand, the price is too cheap... a discount of 35%? It seems too much ("there is no free lunch"...). Please, ask to the seller for some photos. If he refuse or give any excuse, so you may be sure that the risk is high...


----------



## shn

JCCR, I was kind of worried that this is a too good to be true situation, but with the reviews and their association with Amazon, I was hoping things would be alright. Guess we'll wait and see. Hopefully a return is easy if necessary. I did ask if the guarantee with "the serial number, the watch reference and the retailer's full name and address" was included with the sale of the watch (as indicated by Tissot here: Tissot Product Support). Hopefully someone will reply soon. Hoping for the best.....


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Yep... You did well... let's wait for the answer (and expect that he will send some photos)... if something doesn't "match", then you always can ask the refund. But let's wait and see!


----------



## shn

Update to the watch purchase...
I sent an email asking to provide a photo of the actual watch, but no reply. So, I just had to wait until it arrived to find out if it is real of a fake. Well, that day is here. It arrived fairly well packaged and in what appears to be an authentic Tissot box. A catalog and the book of The Story of a Watch Company were included, along with a user's manual and another small booklet Called "Sports 2011", which highlights some watched and sports they sponsor, especially motorcycle racing.
The hands and the 5 minute number markers are all luminous, although the hands are much brighter. I didn't have the watch in light for very long before taking the photo, so i am sure it will be brighter if I try again.
Anyways, I am including some photos for you to look at and make comments as to whether it looks real or fake. I have my opinion on how authentic it is, but would like other's opinions.


















View attachment 519316


----------



## shn

the watch also came with a little black pouch and it seems to have fairly nice typesetting on it.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Well, it first look, it seems original (at least I don't see the usual errors in fakes). The only thing that concerns me is (in the back) the "stamp" of the control number serie... behind the fact that is cover by a blue circle, it seems to me that stamp is a little big than usual, but it can happens...


----------



## shn

I am having a hard time finding anything wrong with it as well. There doesn't seem to be any of the signs that are listed on this thread that it is a fake. The hand attachment points seem good. The text on the watch and the packaging seems good. It has a serial number that is finely etched (looked close with a magnifying glass).
Speaking of the serial number...does anyone know what it should look like? how many letters/numbers? Anyway to check to see if it is an authentic number?
Also, Are Tissot watches ever refurbished? Could a reseller be able to sell cheaper because they are refurbs? Does Tissot sell in China? Wonder how much they are there if they might be imported to the US, then sold cheaper? 
No matter, I feel fairly confident it is authentic and can probably start wearing it.


----------



## shn

that control number sticker has the same serial number as the back of the watch, if that means anything.


----------



## zahirig

shn said:


> ...
> Speaking of the serial number...does anyone know what it should look like? how many letters/numbers? Anyway to check to see if it is an authentic number?...


I saw on a different WUS post that the PRC SN are 2 number, 2 letters, 7 numbers - consistent with your watch. I'm in the same boat and ordered a PRC200 SS on amazon.ca from a different amazon merchant. I'm pretty worried too. Especially since, the tracking info shows that it originated from China. Luckily, with amazon, you always have the option of returning the parcel. Have you thought of opening the back to look at the movement?
Yours,
Z


----------



## rMv

It is authentic watch judging by the pictures. The only thing left to do is to check the movement.
I just recently got one myself, everything is the same as in your pictures, I just also checked the movement which came out to be authentic. I paid 280$. Very happy with this watch


----------



## Jeffy-pie

Well now I'm wondering if my PRC200 is fake, sheesh. Someone way back in this forum said the crystal ought to be rasied above the edge of the case? Is that right? It's definately inset in mine, maybe by about 1mm.. 

Also I figured $229.00 canadian was a smokin deal but it was Costco.. It's been to the official service centre for a battery and pressure testing and they didnt say anything, but then again, they probably weren't looking with a critical eye for fakery... hmmmmm... Costco wouldnt sell a fake..would they?


----------



## rMv

Crystal on my authentic watch is also inset by about 1mm.
I really doubt that you have a fake.


----------



## JCCR

Jeffy-pie said:


> Well now I'm wondering if my PRC200 is fake, sheesh. Someone way back in this forum said the crystal ought to be rasied above the edge of the case? Is that right? It's definately inset in mine, maybe by about 1mm..
> 
> Also I figured $229.00 canadian was a smokin deal but it was Costco.. It's been to the official service centre for a battery and pressure testing and they didnt say anything, but then again, they probably weren't looking with a critical eye for fakery... hmmmmm... Costco wouldnt sell a fake..would they?


Hi!

Can you put some photos of your PRC200? It would be helpful!


----------



## Boechat

hello folks

im about to buy my prc 200

but god knows how this watch is faked

i ask u guys.. is the store named *BIGAPPLEWATCH *trustworthy?

im brazilian. i will buy from a guy who said that his prc 200 was bought on this store at us. he has the receipt.

anyone?

---

about the last pics posted.. isnt a fake? as the topic says, the original box its like:








posted box pics had incorrect spacing between the white stripes


----------



## JwY

Jeffy-pie said:


> Well now I'm wondering if my PRC200 is fake, sheesh. Someone way back in this forum said the crystal ought to be rasied above the edge of the case? Is that right? It's definately inset in mine, maybe by about 1mm..
> 
> Also I figured $229.00 canadian was a smokin deal but it was Costco.. It's been to the official service centre for a battery and pressure testing and they didnt say anything, but then again, they probably weren't looking with a critical eye for fakery... hmmmmm... Costco wouldnt sell a fake..would they?


I doubt it's fake from Costco. Plus they would probably notice a fake movement when changing the battery.


----------



## JwY

Boechat said:


> hello folks
> 
> im about to buy my prc 200
> 
> but god knows how this watch is faked
> 
> i ask u guys.. is the store named *BIGAPPLEWATCH *trustworthy?
> 
> im brazilian. i will buy from a guy who said that his prc 200 was bought on this store at us. he has the receipt.
> 
> anyone?
> 
> ---
> 
> about the last pics posted.. isnt a fake? as the topic says, the original box its like:
> View attachment 530400
> 
> 
> posted box pics had incorrect spacing between the white stripes


The spacing looks okay. The second gap is bigger since it's a hinge. Mine is like that too.


----------



## Jeffy-pie

edge85 said:


> My new PRC200 (black) has lumes on the hour markings and hands, just like the authentic on the first page. The lume is of the same colour.
> 
> But the picture below the lume is of 2 different colours. Any advice?
> View attachment 500272


I dont understand, you say the lume is the same colour, then the picture is of one with different colour. I can tell you that on my PRC200 all the lume is 100% green. My immediate feeling tells me the one in the picture is not a real Tissot.


----------



## Jeffy-pie

JwY said:


> I doubt it's fake from Costco. Plus they would probably notice a fake movement when changing the battery.


Well ya.. that's what I thought, even though they aren't an Auth. dealer. I only posted that because someone said the cyrstal on theirs was flush? or domed above the case...Bah, I dont feel like searching through all the posts to find where I saw that..


----------



## wankerman

Shn, I just bought the same PRC200 from the same Amazon.ca vendor. Looks convincing enough. However, I too am curious as to why the spacing on the box is like the fake one. Also, the gap between red and black appears to show a diagonal leather fold, like on the fake box. Do you have a close-up picture of the warranty card? The real one has really clean dots. Look at the 2 E's in the text "SWISS WATCHES SINCE 1853". Do they both look like this?









Also, is the warranty card stamped by a verifyable vendor? And did you try to remove the purple dot and scan the QR code with a QR reader to see where it leads?

I guess I'll have to wait until I get my watch and scrutinize it for myself. I've bought plenty of fake $50 Tag Heuers and Rolexes, all in good fun. But this time I thought I would make myself a nice gift a get a decent watch which would last more than 3 months. ;-)


----------



## wankerman

I asked the Amazon.ca seller "Duty3Canada" if they were an authorized dealer, and this was their reply...

_Thank you for writing to us. We are not Tissot's authorized dealer. The company who provide us the Tissot timepieces is the authorized dealer. In order to sell lower than the suggested retail price, we cannot release our supplier name. We are in the similar business model as Costco. Costco carry brand name electronics and watches but they are not the authorized dealer for that particular brands.

I hope this answer your question. If you have further question or comment, please feel free to contact us. Your timepiece is scheduled to ship on Wed/Thur. A separated email with tracking number will be provided as soon as it is being shipped.

Thank you for your business and have a great day.

Best regards,

Lisa S.
duty3canada

_​The broken English, lack of full name and suspicious explanation is making me highly doubt this seller. And the fact that Shn's photo shows a serial number on the watch. It's a well known fact that Tissot does not print serial numbers on any of their watches. Also, I find it quite a funny coincidence that they ONLY sell simple dial watches. You won't find any watch with advanced features, like a T-Touch or anything like that. They say that they've been in business since 1995, but they only have 20 feedback for their eBay store. Things just don't add up. I'll have to check for myself when I receive the watch, but I'll definitely be having an authorized dealer open it and compare it with a PRC200 in stock.

Having known that Amazon.com now ships to Canada, I would have ordered directly from them. It's the same $300, but I would have gladly paid the brokerage fees in exchange for some peace of mind.


----------



## wankerman

Seems like I'm talking to myself... I compared your dial with several originals. And in every single comparison, the font on the "05", "25", "35", "40" and "55" markers are spaced too far apart. And there are several small misalignments in the markers vs. tachymetre. Looks like we bought $325 fakes! The real test will be when I actually receive my watch (shipped today, should be receiving it tomorrow). I'll be checking every detail with my 10X jeweller's loupe. And of course, I'll bring it to an AD in town to have them open it up.


----------



## wankerman

Ok, just got my watch. I ordered it from the same Amazon.ca vendor as Shn. Right off the bat, the weird thing is that we didn't get the same packaging. I didn't get the cardboard box (timeline), nor the little black suede thingy. And my booklet says "Sports 2008". And the cropping in the booklets is absolutely aweful. Words are cut-off, the page numbers are all over the place, etc. However, my watch doesn't have the font "discrepancy" that Shn has.

Just the fact that we didn't receive the same thing is a big red flag for me. I'm going over to an authorized dealer this afternoon to have it checked out. The movement is probably ETA, but I still don't want a watch that was assembled in China. Dial markers are gonna start coming off after 3 months, etc. I paid $325 for this watch. I'm gonna get to the bottom of this whole thing.


----------



## JwY

wankerman said:


> Ok, just got my watch. I ordered it from the same Amazon.ca vendor as Shn. Right off the bat, the weird thing is that we didn't get the same packaging. I didn't get the cardboard box (timeline), nor the little black suede thingy. And my booklet says "Sports 2008". And the cropping in the booklets is absolutely aweful. Words are cut-off, the page numbers are all over the place, etc. However, my watch doesn't have the font "discrepancy" that Shn has.
> 
> Just the fact that we didn't receive the same thing is a big red flag for me. I'm going over to an authorized dealer this afternoon to have it checked out. The movement is probably ETA, but I still don't want a watch that was assembled in China. Dial markers are gonna start coming off after 3 months, etc. I paid $325 for this watch. I'm gonna get to the bottom of this whole thing.


So why didn't you get it from a local AD again?


----------



## wankerman

Just got my watch checked out by 3 authorized dealers. 2 of 3 said it was real. One of them opened it up and saw that the movement is ETA. The third dealer spotted several differences and concluded that the watch was almost certainly counterfeit. That means that China is now making fake PRC200's with what "appears" to be ETA movement and we can no longer authenticate watches by opening them up.

So yeah, I ended up buying a REAL watch from the dealer for $450. Since I now had a real watch and a fake watch, I thought I would post photos of the differences.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-prc200-eta-movement-601435.html#post4396210


----------



## mrDJohansson

Guys, please help me with my new watch, is it fake or not? 
See my pictures here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-prc200-eta-movement-601435.html#post4437567


----------



## J.J. Black

I really hate to fan the flames here:

My PRC200 has a painted attachment on the chrono seconds hand and is 100% the real deal.

1. I purchased this watch in November 2010 from a brick and mortar store (Big T)
2. I paid near msrp ($476.69)
3. Everything else matches the "real" side of the other real/fake giveaways under close inspection with a 10x loupe.


----------



## deltree

Got one as a kind of hand me down from someone without box and all, that person spent hell of a cash on it and it came out to be fake, fake to the extent that it will need a new post from me with as much digression that the circles inside are all wrong and its the blue dial version but it took me 10 seconds to recognize it to be fake thanks to the points that this forum gave me rest became easier by the second! I knew the points of the fake by heart


----------



## hendra324

give the warning to the seller link...


----------



## rjustice21

I have searched through this thread and others in the Tissot forum here, and I can't seem to get a straight answer. The watch that is linked below, if I buy DIRECTLY from Amazon, will I be safe? Thanks for the help.Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T17151632 T-Sport PRC200 Watch: Tissot: Watches


----------



## Legge

Hi all,

As a new PRC-200 owner I have a couple of comments regarding this "hunt for the fakes". My blue-faced, steel-strapped specimen was purchased from a local AD for a hefty price, so I'd say it's the real deal ;-)

1. The box fulfills all the requirements stated in this thread except for the upper white stripe. Mine is nearly as thick as the bottom one

2. The inner bezel text and numbers are NOT perfectly centered. They are a bit closer to the crystal.

3. A careful inspection with a loupe revelead a tiny dust speck on the dial.

Everything else is top notch including the printing on the box, the shape and length of the hands, and the markings on the strap. There is also lume on all the markers and large hands. Conclusion: It's good to be cautious but not every watch with slight deviations is a fake.


----------



## rjustice21

Correct me if I'm wrong, but after doing more reading and searching, it appears that buying DIRECTLY from Amazon is a safe way to go. It seems to me that most debates about authenticity pertain to 3rd party sellers through Amazon or Ebay. Buying it DIRECTLY from Amazon is not a risk. So the watch I linked above would be ok to buy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scouser916

Hmm, wish I'd seen this thread a few days ago. I just bought a PRC 200 from a HK seller on ebay where the price did indeed seem too good to be true. When it arrives, I'll have to check it against the photos to see if it's legit or not. I'd hate for my first Tissot to be a crappy fake.


----------



## flyingclover

Thanks god i found this thread before buying my first tissot. You guys saved my money.

Here, in my country Indonesia, there is only one Authentic Dealer which is selling prc200 and prs516 over 500$.
Disagree with the price, i searched "grey market" and found this local seller selling prc200 for 230$ and prs516 for 260$, i was thinking that a fake one can't be priced that much.

The good thing is i can see the watch before buying at the seller's place. Then i found out the watch has some flaw.
- The major flaw is the box itself, like *wankerman* was saying, the tissot logo is raised and i can see glue leaking.
- Spacing and font at the books are very neat, but the quality of printing is not perfect.
- The warranty card's 'E' letter is like the fake one (normal E not rounded E).
- The date is off-centered, one of them is too left, another is too high - inconsistent (prs516 black, and prs516 blue)
: like this one







(dom007's pic)
- The text on the dial somehow felt rough
- Also the watch's bracelet is wrapped with blue plastic - i am not sure of this, as i never found one wrapped with this plastic (from youtube unboxing video)

He kept defending, saying his watches are authentic but not from normal trading procedure so the price can be that low.
I asked him where he get the watches, he doesn't answer clearly, i assumed that he got it from ebay seller (hongkong or china).
*He also said that past client who bought watch from him bought it to renowned watch store (and maybe including our country's tissot AD) and all of them are passed (authentic) *.

But because i saw this thread earlier i felt that not buying from him is a wiser choice. 
250$ prc200/prs516 it too good to be true in my country. I may switch to another brands or saving money to buy the watch from AD.

Be caution everyone. 
- and sorry for my English, i know it is not perfect


----------



## ahalford

I'm sincerely interested about one thing...
Many people know, that some parts for Tissot are produced in China - like bodies, bracelets, some other small parts. I swear, all those ebay versions of Tissot are with stolen parts, yes - ETA caliber, just assembled in China, not Switzerland. I'm so sure, cause it is long-term tradition in China - to steal essential parts from original manufacturing, or to copy-paste those parts from original by the same workers on same equipment at their extra-time. So, what's the big deal in literally same watch for 200$, just assembled in China? I'm not talking about cheap 90$ fake, but 200-250$ pieces. Really, I see on many forums people discovering Chinese Tissot by bad printed letters on warranty, or something another childish ...C'mon ...if the watch itself looks and feels and works great, same ETA, same all... Would you call it fake, or bargain? Is it matter of quality, or self prestige and ego?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## desmond

Very informative post. Thanks guys


----------



## Pugsley

ahalford said:


> I'm sincerely interested about one thing...
> Many people know, that some parts for Tissot are produced in China - like bodies, bracelets, some other small parts. I swear, all those ebay versions of Tissot are with stolen parts, yes - ETA caliber, just assembled in China, not Switzerland. I'm so sure, cause it is long-term tradition in China - to steal essential parts from original manufacturing, or to copy-paste those parts from original by the same workers on same equipment at their extra-time. So, what's the big deal in literally same watch for 200$, just assembled in China? I'm not talking about cheap 90$ fake, but 200-250$ pieces. Really, I see on many forums people discovering Chinese Tissot by bad printed letters on warranty, or something another childish ...C'mon ...if the watch itself looks and feels and works great, same ETA, same all... Would you call it fake, or bargain? Is it matter of quality, or self prestige and ego?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


A fake is a fake. We are paying for the name, in that name there is a reputation for quality and service. If the watch you buy is fake, then not only are you not getting that reputation. But the company that you wanted to buy a watch off dont see your support either.
Buying fake, no matter the price or quality is not helping the industry.

To be honest i dont know why these people who are making such good fakes that they fool 90% of people who look at them are not creating their own brands, putting their own name to their work. Surely that would be more satisfying to see someone wearing your brand watch, not someone else's brand that you ripped off.

I love my prc-200, i Wear it nearly every day. But i know its authentic, and i wouldn't have brought it if it were not.


----------



## cronustr

Even if it's real or not. These ebay sellers from singapore and hong kong do not act responsibly. "Dabrands" nicknamed seller sent me a dial defected Sea Urchin and I wanted to sent it back. Package is lost, even though I've informed him about the tracking number and he didn't refund my money, in addition to this, I'm banned from the sells of his. I do not care at all, but, they're all not responsible for all cases.

Beware.


----------



## Ilshat

ahalford said:


> I'm sincerely interested about one thing...
> Many people know, that some parts for Tissot are produced in China - like bodies, bracelets, some other small parts. I swear, all those ebay versions of Tissot are with stolen parts, yes - ETA caliber, just assembled in China, not Switzerland. I'm so sure, cause it is long-term tradition in China - to steal essential parts from original manufacturing, or to copy-paste those parts from original by the same workers on same equipment at their extra-time. So, what's the big deal in literally same watch for 200$, just assembled in China? I'm not talking about cheap 90$ fake, but 200-250$ pieces. Really, I see on many forums people discovering Chinese Tissot by bad printed letters on warranty, or something another childish ...C'mon ...if the watch itself looks and feels and works great, same ETA, same all... Would you call it fake, or bargain? Is it matter of quality, or self prestige and ego?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


I agree with you. But the trend today is that fake is not worth $ 200, they cost $ 90. And it is a normal transaction, the buyer knows that he takes. In this case the buyer saves money, but gets the goods of high quality. A simple example of my review in Russian.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Ilshat said:


> I agree with you. But the trend today is that fake is not worth $ 200, they cost $ 90. And it is a normal transaction, the buyer knows that he takes. In this case the buyer saves money, but gets the goods of high quality. A simple example of my review in Russian.


Except often times these fake watches have hideous quality, not to mention they are cheating companies out of their reputation, and money.

Would you mind taking high res pictures of the dial?


----------



## Ilshat




----------



## Ilshat




----------



## AsAnAtheist

Yup that's a fake alright.
Hands look like plastic, and are not sharp like the original.
Printing also looks bad on the subdials and the inner bezel.

Well I am glad you like your fake Tissot PRC200, I would advise you read the forum rules concerning counterfeits.


----------



## Ilshat

AsAnAtheist said:


> Yup that's a fake alright.
> Hands look like plastic, and are not sharp like the original.
> Printing also looks bad on the subdials and the inner bezel.
> 
> Well I am glad you like your fake Tissot PRC200, I would advise you read the forum rules concerning counterfeits.


This topic is about fakes TISSOT, and how they differ from the original. We discuss them. My review complements your theme.
Yeah that's a fake alright, but they do not look bad, they look different. But not five times cheaper. )))) I do not like fake Tissot. I like how they look and function. For their price, I forgive them all of the error.
The hands are not plastic, they are painted. If fake is 100% like the original, and worth what it costs, it would be very bad for the factory of the manufacturer of the originals. In this situation all right.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

This topic is to educate the consumer to keep them from buying fake Tissots. NOT to discuss how the fakes come close to the originals.
A new PRC200 can be had for around $300, and often under $200 used. Just about anyone can afford a Tissot I just don't see the need to buy fake Tissots.
You are promoting the purchasing of fakes, this is not only a problem of ethics but also a problem of legality. If you like the Tissot look, then buy and support Tissot.


If you are wanting good quality on a tight budget, try Seagull, Beijing, and if you want true budget try Alpha, Orient, Seiko, Parnis, and a number of other affordable that do not deal with poorly executed fakes and they themselves stand their own against more expensive watches.


----------



## LoganArch

A possible scenario may parallel what has been happening for decades in other European industries: First the appliance companies like AEG and Bosch, later car giants like FIAT and Renault, faced with surplus capacity and obsolete machinery as they kept putting out new models in rapid succession to compete with each other, moved complete factories to developing nations, with special agreements with a local company. These were almost always the "previous model" that was no longer marketed in the country of origin, had some essential parts that could not or were not allowed to be manufactured in the developing nation, and the quality was inferior, both because of different labor and infrastructure conditions, and because a lower price point and a larger profit margin were being targeted. Most importantly, the host country could not export these products, so consumers of the original country were uneware of their continued existence. I see Tissot has a slightly upgraded PRS/PRC line, with different bezel, dial and crown etc... And Tissot's biggest customer base was the teen, most European teens' first serious watch (myself included) was a Tissot. But teens (including my son) no longer wear watches. They can tell time on their phone, computer, the microwave and the coffee maker. They show off their Ipods instead. And today's Tissots are built to last decades (something I could not say about my first Sideral or the later Two-Timer.) So repeat customers are difficult to find, especially in a recession. So a new market had to be found, where watch ownership is low, and its prestige is high. And at a price point where it can be affordable lower income levels of of the rising middle class of the host country. What alters this from the earlier scenario with appliances and cars is that watches are very shippable and the Internet makes them accessible. As for the "Swiss Made", if the movement is Swiss, and if the host country flaunts the country of origin laws even in cases of piracy, and if it is not intended to be sold in countries where such laws are upheld... all they have to fear is the fuss in this forum! Probably not too big on their radar.



wankerman said:


> Just got my watch checked out by 3 authorized dealers. 2 of 3 said it was real. One of them opened it up and saw that the movement is ETA. The third dealer spotted several differences and concluded that the watch was almost certainly counterfeit. That means that China is now making fake PRC200's with what "appears" to be ETA movement and we can no longer authenticate watches by opening them up.
> 
> So yeah, I ended up buying a REAL watch from the dealer for $450. Since I now had a real watch and a fake watch, I thought I would post photos of the differences.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-prc200-eta-movement-601435.html#post4396210


----------



## remco66

a guy from sweden is selling them on ebay for 79 euro, a fake for sure


----------



## Istha

Does this look like a fake? Im considering buying it. If you can spot that this is an obvious fake, please tell.



























Thank You


----------



## mleok

Istha said:


> Does this look like a fake? Im considering buying it. If you can spot that this is an obvious fake, please tell.
> 
> View attachment 722347
> View attachment 722348
> View attachment 722349
> View attachment 722350
> 
> 
> Thank You


Yes, this is an obvious fake. I would say a complete fantasy model, since there is no legitimate model that it is really replicating. The movement appears to be a chinese automatic movement without chronograph functionality, but the watch has chronograph buttons, which are sure signs of a fake.


----------



## remco66

Does someone have a tip of a seller i can trust, with nice prices?


----------



## sleepwalkerfx

Recently I bought a Tissot PRC200 from a Singapore seller. He said its 100% genuine. And I got an international Tissot warranty card with a "swatch group" seal. But after reading this forum post I was worried about its authenticity and I went to local Tissot store and compared my watch. Here's what I found out.

Visually everything looked 100% same with one exception, that is Yellow hands of my Tissot seemed slightly darker. 
I found a similar coloured watch images from internet.
My watch have a yellow like this -> http://i918.photobucket.com/albums/ad29/bleuachdu/P1010520.jpg 
The genuine from tissot store had something like this yello -> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...cond-counter-problem-tissot-prc-200-pic-2.jpg

This was the only visual difference. Other than that both(Genuine watch from tissot store and my watch) looked identical. hand lengths, printed text , print quality of fonts , and functioning etc. That person at Tissot store who helped me to verify its authenticity also checked the weight of both watches from a same weight scale. And weights were exactly same.

However the Tissot box they showed me was slightly darker than mine.
What they showed me was like this colour=> http://images02.olx.com.ph/ui/1/49/79/6444079_1.jpg
when my watche's box similar to this colour=> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Is there a possibility for my Tissot to be a replica? Does other tissot prc200 replicas have exactly the same weight?

(please excuse my English :S , not a native english speaker )


----------



## CuriousWatch

sleepwalkerfx said:


> Recently I bought a Tissot PRC200 from a Singapore seller.....
> However the Tissot box they showed me was slightly darker than mine.
> What they showed me was like this colour=> http://images02.olx.com.ph/ui/1/49/79/6444079_1.jpg
> when my watche's box similar to this colour=> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> *Is there a possibility for my Tissot to be a replica*? Does other tissot prc200 replicas have exactly the same weight?


Let's examine your second link with the image of a box "similar to this color"... As you can see the box has the metal symbols "T" attached to the box AND raised on top of the box.

But if you follow this post #206 and the link inside of it, you will see that he says that the *original* box has the metal symbols T and + being IN-SET in the box (meaning a little lower than the surface box ) .

Therefore, sleepwalkerfx, I think yes, there is a strong possibility your Tissot is a replica.

Thanks to the forum for this thread (and esp posts #1 and #206 which I read) for this information about fake PRC 200s.


----------



## sleepwalkerfx

CuriousWatch said:


> Let's examine your second link with the image of a box "similar to this color"... As you can see the box has the metal symbols "T" attached to the box AND raised on top of the box.
> 
> But if you follow this post #206 and the link inside of it, you will see that he says that the *original* box has the metal symbols T and + being IN-SET in the box (meaning a little lower than the surface box ) .
> 
> Therefore, sleepwalkerfx, I think yes, there is a strong possibility your Tissot is a replica.
> 
> Thanks to the forum for this thread (and esp posts #1 and #206 which I read) for this information about fake PRC 200s.


Hi CuriousWatch,

thank you verymuch for your reply. But that 2nd image link is not an actual photo of my Tissot's box. I found this from internet and linked here only to give an example of a similar colour. My tissot's box has this same colour. But the store showed me a box with a little bit of a different colour , like in 1st link. That's why I wanted to know.

btw, what about the weights? does replicas have exact same weight as an original?


----------



## ROBBY0475

marcellino016 | eBay

Fake or real? 
Price looks to good to be true..


----------



## macleod1979

This thread is very helpful. I feel like I have a spot fake watches 101 class under my belt now. Thanks


----------



## ROBBY0475

Seller couldn't confirm the watches were real & has removed them from Ebay


----------



## ROBBY0475

ROBBY0475 said:


> Seller couldn't confirm the watches were real & has removed them from Ebay


Looks like the same seller is still offering the watches for sale on kapaza.

Tissot PRC 200 met box en alle boekjes. Zwart, Sieraden en Horloges, Antwerpen | Kapaza


----------



## Skippy4000

So, I recently bought a new PRC200 off the 'Bay for about 100 bucks, it was an auction, not a buy it now. Well, I have put it under every detailed scrutiny possible and it has passed. All the way down the bracelet it passes, Sapphire is great, movement is same, lume is consistent, dial is perfectly finished, Tachymeter is completely level hands are nicely finished, etc.. Chrome things are on all the hands... Well after all of this, there is only one thing that has me in doubt... The T second hand will sway ever so slightly if moved back and forth (I have VERY good vision, most people wouldn't be able to see this, I promise). Is this something I am just really OCD about, or is this something that I should be worried about??


----------



## krayzie

I've read thru all 12 pages of this thread and nobody has posted this link so here it is. This is Europa Star interview with Tissot's current president François Thiébaud.

Tissot: Industrial Power | Europa Star Magazine

Check out the first question of the interview and the answer for it. Let's just say that I'm not one bit surprised.

Europa Star: I will begin by asking the inevitable question: what percentage of component parts in a Tissot timepiece are made 
in China?

François Thiébaud: I would not be telling the truth if I said there were no Chinese parts in a Tissot watch (in fact, there aren't that many), but this is not the real issue. Take, for instance, the automobile. More specifically, let's take a German-made car, a Mercedes, as just one example. It is made up of component parts that come from all over. Today, a Mercedes costs about 20 percent less that it did ten to fifteen years ago, and it has better performance. A globalized economy also corresponds to a globalization of benefits. We must evolve as a function of a changing environment. We also must do it within the context of a difficult economic climate. China, to take this important example since I could also mention India, will not know the immense weight of funding workers' retirement programs that is looming over Europe, and in fact is already here. Today, Asians already make excellent watches. How can we respond to this? By improving; by improving now and in the future the quality of our timepieces; by developing our capabilities in the areas of research and development. To meet these challenges, volume and industrialization are the keys.


----------



## _rene_

In my opinion, this is the easiest way to spot a fake. Just a little something I made to help out...


----------



## usa

_rene_ said:


> In my opinion, this is the easiest way to spot a fake. Just a little something I made to help out...


Are you absolutely certain about this ? Have you confirmed it with Tissot ?

I bought one from a Tissot AD and it looks just like B.


----------



## jcs2000

@usa
That's because B is the real one.....read the bottom of the picture.


----------



## usa

jcs2000 said:


> @usa
> That's because B is the real one.....read the bottom of the picture.


Sorry for my silly mistake. I meant to say this in my earlier post:

I bought one from a Tissot AD and it looks just like *A*


----------



## jcs2000

Gotcha ;-)

Post a few hi-res pictures of your watch close up and there are plenty of members to help you verify...

I would venture to say that if you bought from an AD, you're ok. But I'm no expert by any means.


----------



## BBNG

only the white PRC200 has the above tapered date window.


----------



## usa

I've checked with three different Tissot Authorized Dealers. The way to spot a fake PRC 200 Chrono presented below does not apply for blue and black dials PRC200 Chrono. I could not verify for white dial version to tell with certainty.



_rene_ said:


> In my opinion, this is the easiest way to spot a fake. Just a little something I made to help out...


----------



## corght

I guess that the real ultimate test is to check if the crystal is really sapphire.


----------



## hendra324

I heard that paypal will not transfer if it not match as describe one???


----------



## Irishsig

Hey guys, I'm new to the site and appreciate all the info I've obtained while starting my new watch collection.
I'm actually looking to purchase a new Tissot from a private seller but the chrono has some major differences from most PRC200's.
I wanted to find out if it is a fake. As you can see there are many discrepencies. I wasn't sure if maybe it was just a model change.


----------



## KiwiWomble

i'm wearing mine right now and i can see enough to say fake, the the most obvious being the date is in the wrong place unless someone else can confirm previous models had it there?

on top of that the sub dial arms look wrong, the milisecond sub dial and the second sub dial both have the wrong markings, i assume these are all the things you spotted?


----------



## Irishsig

Yeah thnx Kiwi. I emailed the seller and he would not directly address my questions about the authenticity of the watch.
He didn't say why the chrono/face was so different from other PRC200s.
SO MANY SCAMMERS!!
Keep your wits about you boys!!


----------



## KiwiWomble

no probs

i only found this site when buying mine a few weeks ago and in the end decided to get it from an AD, had a 20% sale so although not as cheap as can be found on line, still not bad given the after perchase service


----------



## jcs2000

Yep, as fake as they come. Stay away from that one!



Irishsig said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the site and appreciate all the info I've obtained while starting my new watch collection.
> I'm actually looking to purchase a new Tissot from a private seller but the chrono has some major differences from most PRC200's.
> I wanted to find out if it is a fake. As you can see there are many discrepencies. I wasn't sure if maybe it was just a model change.


----------



## DesertGoon

Irishsig said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the site and appreciate all the info I've obtained while starting my new watch collection.
> I'm actually looking to purchase a new Tissot from a private seller but the chrono has some major differences from most PRC200's.
> I wanted to find out if it is a fake. As you can see there are many discrepencies. I wasn't sure if maybe it was just a model change.


the verdict was already given but this pic is for easier comparison...


----------



## whatzisnem

Hi Guys , Just received my first decent watch, a Tissot Prc 200 SS as a gift. I know you should not be looking a gift horse and all that , but curiosity led me to this thread. The number of knowledgeable people on this site is amazing. I went through the entire thread and I found my watch to be legit in terms of finish , packaging ...., everything ( I looked real close with a magnifying glass  . 

BUT , for one thing. ONLY the minute and the hour hands glow in the dark. The hour markings do not.

Should I be worried ? 

thank you , all , in advance.


----------



## jcs2000

Yes, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that is one of the most tell tale signs of a fake. On an authentic PRC200 both hands have lume as well as the hour markings. Post pics if you would like further analysis to be sure...



whatzisnem said:


> Hi Guys , Just received my first decent watch, a Tissot Prc 200 SS as a gift. I know you should not be looking a gift horse and all that , but curiosity led me to this thread. The number of knowledgeable people on this site is amazing. I went through the entire thread and I found my watch to be legit in terms of finish , packaging ...., everything ( I looked real close with a magnifying glass  .
> 
> BUT , for one thing. ONLY the minute and the hour hands glow in the dark. The hour markings do not.
> 
> Should I be worried ?
> 
> thank you , all , in advance.


----------



## whatzisnem

Dear jcs2000, thank you for the response.

here you go.


----------



## watches.ist

@ *whatzisnem*: Your watch seems geniune to me. PRC200 is anyway not known for having a bright lume, its usually so dim - its next to useless. Try keeping the watch in bright light for sometime (to recharge the lume) and find a prefectly dark spot to check again. Still if you feel that the hour markers do not lit up AT ALL, have it shown to the store from where it was bought imho.


----------



## whatzisnem

Thank you , Puneet for the feedback.

I did as you advised. I kept the watch in sunlight for some time and then took it to a dark room and guess what , the hour markings do glow now. Much fainter than the hour and min hands , but the glow is there.That's a relief. I think I'll quit worrying and just enjoy the watch. Thanks again.


----------



## watches.ist

whatzisnem said:


> Thank you , Puneet for the feedback.
> 
> I did as you advised. I kept the watch in sunlight for some time and then took it to a dark room and guess what , the hour markings do glow now. Much fainter than the hour and min hands , but the glow is there.That's a relief. I think I'll quit worrying and just enjoy the watch. Thanks again.


Glad that I could help. Infact PRC200 Chrono is my first swiss watch and I was a bit disappointed about its lume not being bright enough. That aside, its a very good watch - in looks and value. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## jcs2000

Your watch looks real to me.



whatzisnem said:


> Dear jcs2000, thank you for the response.
> 
> here you go.


----------



## hugh*

Hello,
can you please help me?
I bought this week a Tissot PRC 200 at ebay. I can pay with paypal but im not shure if should do this. The Price is 122€ with delivery from Chech Republic to Germany. The seller want send it to me after payment 2 or 3 weeks. It was an auction, no fix price. The price in germany in a shop is 345€.
Maybe you can help me to check the watch.

Is it an original tissot prc 200?

here you have a picture from the auction. 








Thank you very much

Edit:

The watch is one month used and the seller has no papers box or something else. He says the watch looks like brand new.


----------



## hugh*

So a another picture arrived






.

So i looked to the Date and the watch is a Fake.


----------



## KiwiWomble

hugh* said:


> So a another picture arrived
> View attachment 849828
> .
> 
> So i looked to the Date and the watch is a Fake.


the second pic is a different watch to the first one you posted (first one is in a box by the way). The first one looks pretty good but second is definately a fake (wrong numbers on subdials and date, as you say, being the most obvious signs)


----------



## GauravB

i brought a Tissot PRC 200 from ebay. It was on auction. Today i received it. All looks good but the T second hand moves slightly if moved back and forth the watch. The movement is around 1/2 as sec. It is fake one ? should i return it ? attached some pics.


----------



## jcs2000

I think you've got a fake one there. The number spacings are slightly off and the yellow on the hands just doesn't seem right. Also, it appears the pins holding the yellow hands in place are painted over and should be copper/goldish in color. On closer inspection if the yellow hands are rounded and not seemlessly "sharp" (and it appears that way, the pic is just a bit blurry) you've got a fake. The 1 looks off on the date as well.



GauravB said:


> i brought a Tissot PRC 200 from ebay. It was on auction. Today i received it. All looks good but the T second hand moves slightly if moved back and forth the watch. The movement is around 1/2 as sec. It is fake one ? should i return it ? attached some pics.
> View attachment 863216
> View attachment 863218
> View attachment 863215


----------



## Quicksilver

So I am new to Tissot and would like to purchase a PRC 200. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261122228687...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4222wt_1414

Are the 200's out of production now? I am a bit confused on what is real or fake....standard pricing..etc. Anyone want to give me a hand?

Thanks


----------



## jcs2000

Ebay is a tough one. You can get a great deal on an authentic watch from Ebay, you're just taking your chances. The watch retails for $550 from an AD but you can get one for much cheaper online. Amazon sells them for $369 with free shipping and they are authentic, just make sure you're buying through Amazon directly and not from a secondary seller.



quicksilver7 said:


> So I am new to Tissot and would like to purchase a PRC 200. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261122228687...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4222wt_1414
> 
> Are the 200's out of production now? I am a bit confused on what is real or fake....standard pricing..etc. Anyone want to give me a hand?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KiwiWomble

quicksilver7 said:


> So I am new to Tissot and would like to purchase a PRC 200. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261122228687...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4222wt_1414
> 
> Are the 200's out of production now? I am a bit confused on what is real or fake....standard pricing..etc. Anyone want to give me a hand?
> 
> Thanks


also, that is a generic picture (publicity shot), what you want it a picture of the actual watch

they are still in production Official Tissot Website


----------



## Quicksilver

Thanks guys. Very much appreciated. If they are selling for that from an AD I can't see the ebay one being authentic at over half the price. Too good to be true I guess.


----------



## snowdoggieii

Do you think the bootleggers of fake tissot watches are monitoring this thread and improving their designs based on all your comments?


----------



## Fatpants666

Is mine a fake ?? The manual is in Chinese. Some of the lume is out of line. The lume works on hands and face. If its fake its very good. bought on ebay 2 years ago from hong kong.
Thanks.


----------



## dottat

Is it tachymetre or tachymeter ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catarad




----------



## KiwiWomble

agreed, juts looking at mine and the "2" marking lined up with the "M", slightly to wards the "E", not towards the "Y".

The "60" doesn't line up with the 12 mark

fake


----------



## Fatpants666

If it hadn't been for this site I would never have known. There must be many people who don't know they are in possession of a fake. Cheers fellas. I will be sure to fully check the le locle I have ordered for Christmas !


----------



## Fatpants666

Hi. I have an update on the above watch. The mark on the hand was actually some dust. I opened the back today and the watch has the correct eta movement inside. Or its marked up correct at least. Says 4 jewels. Also the inside had a little movement. I gave it a slight nudge and now the T is lining up fine. I have had the watch 2 years so it may have been banged. Also when you say poor finish, the picture is very large. Looking at the watch normally the finish looks great. I may go to the local dealers and inspect one of theirs to see if i can notice the difference. I paid £130 on e bay for it and they are still £300 in the local shops so it probably is fake but it takes an expert eye to see !


----------



## KiwiWomble

please let us know what they say


----------



## jcs2000

Your watch is most definitely a fake. The yellow hands alone tell all that is needed to know.



Fatpants666 said:


> Hi. I have an update on the above watch. The mark on the hand was actually some dust. I opened the back today and the watch has the correct eta movement inside. Or its marked up correct at least. Says 4 jewels. Also the inside had a little movement. I gave it a slight nudge and now the T is lining up fine. I have had the watch 2 years so it may have been banged. Also when you say poor finish, the picture is very large. Looking at the watch normally the finish looks great. I may go to the local dealers and inspect one of theirs to see if i can notice the difference. I paid £130 on e bay for it and they are still £300 in the local shops so it probably is fake but it takes an expert eye to see !


----------



## catarad

Fatpants666 said:


> ...The mark on the hand was actually some dust. ... Also the inside had a little movement. I gave it a slight nudge and now the T is lining up fine.


This is, at least to my mind, the very definition of fake.


----------



## Surfstang2020

Yeah sucks you got a fake man but thanks or sharing that with us future tissotprc 200 owners 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## docdoowop

not quite as good advice as you claim...
too many details left out...
not that simple.


motrix said:


> You can ask for your refund right now, why wait ? as there's an user in this thread that "already" knows you have bought a fake.
> 
> You didn't post photos, you have not seen it yet, neither has he, but OK, be sure if he tells you, its already a fake, doesn't need to even look the real watch.
> 
> Magic abilities.
> 
> Not from an AD FAKE !!!
> 
> Bought it in e-bay: FAKE !!!
> 
> Comes from HK FAKE !!!
> 
> Don't need to know if Tissot sells to Hong Kong and there are true resellers there. Just pay a lot of money otherwise its a fake.
> 
> Nice way to give you advice in an expert watch forum. You are welcome.


----------



## Wish2K

jcs2000 said:


> Your watch is most definitely a fake. The yellow hands alone tell all that is needed to know.











And the washers holding the yellow hands down are painted yellow. They should be chrome and distinguishable.

Like this:









Thanks to the OP for this original image.


----------



## Rebel14

Bought a T17.1.526.52 PRC 200 today from Ernest Young.

Its perfect and obviously not a fake but the hands don't glow in the dark.

Any ideas?


----------



## Robocaspar

Just the hands? What about the hour markings.

Give it a decent 10-15 minutes under a light and try again.



Rebel14 said:


> Bought a T17.1.526.52 PRC 200 today from Ernest Young.
> 
> Its perfect and obviously not a fake but the hands don't glow in the dark.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## Rebel14

Robocaspar said:


> Just the hands? What about the hour markings.
> 
> Give it a decent 10-15 minutes under a light and try again.


The light things seems to work though - is it meant to be really bright whenever you are the dark?


----------



## Robocaspar

I don't know about the PRC200 but in general Tissot's lumes are average at best. As long as your hour markings and hands do glow under complete darkness then it should be fine.


----------



## Rebel14

Robocaspar said:


> I don't know about the PRC200 but in general Tissot's lumes are average at best. As long as your hour markings and hands do glow under complete darkness then it should be fine.


It is very feint - I am not fussed as watch is gorgeous and obviously real as I got it from a high street retailer.


----------



## TwinTipFlip

*Fake T-Touch Expert?*

Hey, Fake or Genuine? I cannot figure it out....


----------



## KiwiWomble

*Re: Fake T-Touch Expert?*

i could be wrong but if the touch features work then its real, would think they would be too expensive to fake


----------



## Goce

Is this one fake?


----------



## ellvis

yes it is a fake.

this model with this dial as automatic does not exist.


----------



## Robocaspar

Goce said:


> Is this one fake?
> View attachment 1039092
> View attachment 1039093


Yeah the subdials are all wrong for a chronograph.


----------



## KiwiWomble

really bad fake


----------



## edugp

https://www.jltigrinhorelogios.com.br/images/stories/virtuemart/product/dsc_0613 copy.jpg
https://www.jltigrinhorelogios.com.br/images/stories/virtuemart/product/dsc_06177 copy.jpg
This one, please?


----------



## hulkhogan

Is this authentic or fake? Never bought a Tissot before. The pricetag on the string seems cheap, but I don't have a point of reference.The plastic protective wrap is still on the band and the face of the watch.


----------



## canhpro

Hi guys, please help me spot this tissot is fake or not. I bought it from ebay sellers in Australia.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/help-me-identify-watch-fake-not-865619.html?highlight=


----------



## hulkhogan

canhpro said:


> Hi guys, please help me spot this tissot is fake or not. I bought it from ebay sellers in Australia.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/help-me-identify-watch-fake-not-865619.html?highlight=
> 
> View attachment 1093959
> 
> View attachment 1093964


How does the price tag look? Does it resemble the one in the post immediately above yours?


----------



## canhpro

Yes it is.


----------



## datis

Is this one here a fake?


----------



## ellvis

Re:"is this one here a fake? "

yes bad fake watch !!


----------



## hulkhogan

ellvis said:


> yes bad fake watch !!


which post are you replying to and what part makes you think its fake? thanks


----------



## metalblade872013

Is this one here a fake quartz?

"ISA cal.8171
Far east Ass'y"


----------



## ellvis

"which post are you replying to and what part makes you think its fake? thanks "

The first post from this side with the Biiiiiiigggggg picture !


----------



## hulkhogan

ellvis said:


> "which post are you replying to and what part makes you think its fake? thanks "
> 
> The first post from this side with the Biiiiiiigggggg picture !
> View attachment 1095463


Thanks for pointing those out. You know what to look for. What about the one in my post? Is this fake or real? The second hand touches the edge of the minute markers. The Tissot website shows that it does not reach the end, but read that it could be a different year's model.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-spot-fake-tissot-prc-200-a-339622-30.html#post6353793


----------



## ellvis

@ *hulkhogan*

The lumines from the index looks ok and is center.

The "T" from the Tachymetre is center over the index so it is ok.

The print from the deal is sharp and clear (numbers and letter) so it is ok.

Your date is center in the hole, so it is ok.

Your second hand i think is ok so, i have seen fakes with verry long second hand.

At last for me what i see it is original watch.

This is what i can see from fotos, but really sure you can see it with the watch in hands.


----------



## hulkhogan

ellvis said:


> @ *hulkhogan*
> 
> The lumines from the index looks ok and is center.
> 
> The "T" from the Tachymetre is center over the index so it is ok.
> 
> The print from the deal is sharp and clear (numbers and letter) so it is ok.
> 
> Your date is center in the hole, so it is ok.
> 
> Your second hand i think is ok so, i have seen fakes with verry long second hand.
> 
> At last for me what i see it is original watch.
> 
> This is what i can see from fotos, but really sure you can see it with the watch in hands.


Thank you brother. I ate my vitamins and said my prayers, hoping it would be real. Now a sigh of relief.

Are you requesting that I take a picture of the watch in the palm of my hands? Let me know what you need to have a better assessment. I have not worn the watch and still have the protective wrap on the watch. Wanted to return the watch if it's a fake.


----------



## kanwar144

I just bought this watch from a resseler at a bargain of 20% i am afraid if its fake .. please tell me an point me what all things are fake.I have also added one comparing the lume of my tissot v8 which is with ,me for 3 years and this new prc 200 , kept in sunlight for 5 mins and then shot in dark. lumes are low.


----------



## imagwai

@kanwar144 - it's difficult to be sure without better quality images (plus images of the crown, case and clasp), but the lume on your PRC200 looks to be poorly applied - not centralised and edges not crisp. Also, could be the angle of the photo, but the date doesn't look centralised in the window. The subdial pins also look slightly different between 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock. I'd probably have to agree, therefore, that it's probably a fake.


----------



## kanwar144

i have attached more images so pleas have a look . and thanks for letting me know . i will catch my AD and tell him to give me a full refund.













































meddc said:


> @kanwar144 - it's difficult to be sure without better quality images (plus images of the crown, case and clasp), but the lume on your PRC200 looks to be poorly applied - not centralised and edges not crisp. Also, could be the angle of the photo, but the date doesn't look centralised in the window. The subdial pins also look slightly different between 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock. I'd probably have to agree, therefore, that it's probably a fake.


----------



## kanwar144

here are more more to go ..!! please let be certain is it a fake ..!!!


----------



## imagwai

Mmm, it's close but the standouts for me are still the uneven application of the lume to the hour markers and the date not being central in the window.


----------



## kanwar144

okay but what about the tachymetre T not being totaly aligned to the 2nd second.!!! as it is on its main tissot site and the other original clamed on this forum.



meddc said:


> Mmm, it's close but the standouts for me are still the uneven application of the lume to the hour markers and the date not being central in the window.


----------



## imagwai

I think we've had this debate before. The "T" in Tachymetre doesn't necessarily align precisely with the two second marker on all genuine PRC200s (although it does on many). Having said that, yours does look further to the left than I've seen before. I think it should be closer to the two second marker than it is.


----------



## ellvis

i don´t know how often here people think they have genuine PRC 200 !

If you not pay round about 300 € for a PRC 200 you can be sure you get a fake tissot !

Next time buy from Tissot Dealer !!!
















First is genuine 
Second is your watch

and there are many other details to spot a fake !!


----------



## BTE

So I just purchased my first Tissot and after finding this thread, I'm now concerned about buying a fake. I purchased it through Amazon from Painpaperbox.com, so if I have any issues, a return should be no problem.

So far, I do not see any markings on the box regarding China or Hong Kong. The lower part of the box cover reads T810033965/English US.
-The lume on the hands, hour markings and hour numbers is visible in the dark.
-The date is centered in the cut-out
-The box and literature all match the real box from the other thread here.
-The bracelet says stainless steel and a part number, no "BI" like the first post.
-And I don't know if it matters, but the bar-codes are correct when scanned.
-No tissot warranty card since the seller is not an AD

Also, the one thing that bothers me is that the seconds numbers don't line up perfectly with the tick marks. I looked at alot of pictures online and some look centered and some look off center (including watches on Tissot's website)

I sent Tissot and E-Mail to see what info they can offer.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## lacibaci

Here is my recent acqusition from jomashop.


----------



## crixalis

Hello
I have a question.
I recently buy PRC 200, I`m sure its fake. Anyway, I check buyer on tissot website and seems this seller its authorized tissot seller.
My questions is, this fake watch have water resistance like original one ? And the screen its real sapphire crystal ?

Thanks


----------



## soonhooi

lacibaci said:


> Here is my recent acqusition from jomashop.
> View attachment 1113097


I have also recently bought a PRC200 from Dubai Airport Duty Free Shop.

Noticed that there are some changes on the back cases as compared to the picture in the older posts. 
the water resistant value is displayed in bar, m, and ft (not only in m). 
and the wording changed from WATERRESISTANT to WATER-RESISTANT


----------



## lacibaci

soonhooi said:


> I have also recently bought a PRC200 from Dubai Airport Duty Free Shop.
> 
> Noticed that there are some changes on the back cases as compared to the picture in the older posts.
> the water resistant value is displayed in bar, m, and ft (not only in m).
> and the wording changed from WATERRESISTANT to WATER-RESISTANT


Yes, I'm hoping that means the newer batch has "WATER-RESISTANT 20 bar (200m/660ft)" vs an older ones with "WATERRESISTANT 200m" I didn't notice this when I was looking at them in the store.


----------



## soonhooi

lacibaci said:


> Yes, I'm hoping that means the newer batch has "WATER-RESISTANT 20 bar (200m/660ft)" vs an older ones with "WATERRESISTANT 200m" I didn't notice this when I was looking at them in the store.


apart from this difference, other criteria seem to agree with the authentic one. So I think it's not fake


----------



## H3RRINGTON

.


----------



## H3RRINGTON

.


----------



## H3RRINGTON

.


----------



## H3RRINGTON

.


----------



## jpfgiii

Not sure what the point is here? I have a PRC-200 purchased from AD and the 8-o'clock stick is aligned with the '9' of 90, exactly as in the 2nd picture. As the watch has been in production for several years, there is probably more variation in these things than you think.


ellvis said:


> i don´t know how often here people think they have genuine PRC 200 !
> 
> If you not pay round about 300 € for a PRC 200 you can be sure you get a fake tissot !
> 
> Next time buy from Tissot Dealer !!!
> 
> View attachment 1102139
> 
> View attachment 1102141
> 
> 
> First is genuine
> Second is your watch
> 
> and there are many other details to spot a fake !!


----------



## ellvis

jpfgiii said:


> Not sure what the point is here? I have a PRC-200 purchased from AD and the 8-o'clock stick is aligned with the '9' of 90, exactly as in the 2nd picture. As the watch has been in production for several years, there is probably more variation in these things than you think.


this is an assembly error from the chinese people !! 
i have one of the first PRC 200 (genuine) and the tachymetre scale is in exact position.

and i can told you another secret. compare the second hand from the two photos .
the second hand looks like a "T"
and from genuine the "T" is rounded from one side

and there are many other details to spot a fake !!


----------



## aberry

Hi Guys

Another one. I bought this online at almost 1/3rd the original price. Any obvious signs which point out that this is a replica?


----------



## KiwiWomble

yeah, that Tachy ring really should line up with the time indicies


----------



## ellvis

:


----------



## ellvis

Fake:

Tachyring not in correct position.
Swiss Made not in correct position.

Tissot typeface wrong.

and more......


----------



## Wish

Thanks for sharing to help others avoid buying these fake watches. that's the reason I don't wanna buy a watch from Hong Kong & China.


----------



## cn_habs

Instead of sitting around wondering if you may end up with a fake, just get it from Costco like I just did! It's not an AD but nothing beats its return policy.


----------



## ekyo

I bought mine through Amazon via Jomashop. It is very nice, except that some of the Tachy numbers are not aligned with the major hash marks. For example, the 120 at the bottom is not perfectly centered beneath the hash mark at the 6-position. Is this the case with other authentic PRC 200s? Is there some variation or should I expect that all should be aligned properly?


----------



## KiwiWomble

Bought mine from a Brick and mortar AD and the six marker lines up perfectly with the "2" in 120


----------



## ekyo

Good to know. Will be returning mine -- will try to price-match at a B&M. Wish me luck!

Additionally--I am under the assumption that Jonashop is a very reputable dealer that only sells authentics. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## cn_habs

I just purchased a PRC200 online from Costco.ca but I couldn't see any clear illumination on it in the dark. Is there something I am missing or did Costco sell me a fake without knowing?


----------



## KiwiWomble

I dont know about Jomashop sorry

*cn_habs* - did you leave it in the sun for a few hours?


----------



## cn_habs

KiwiWomble said:


> I dont know about Jomashop sorry
> 
> *cn_habs* - did you leave it in the sun for a few hours?


It's under direct sun light now. Could you tell me the reason behind this practice?


----------



## KiwiWomble

the lume needs to be "charged" (for lack of a better word), you can charge under a light bulb but it doesn't work as well. 

it will wear off through the night but then it gets charged again as you wear it the next day, a cycle


----------



## MOHAHAID

Hi All,
Keen to know which model is better? Both are PRC200 but with T055.417.11.057.00 and the other T17.1.586.52. Judging from the looks of the 1st is promising and not succumb to fake, imitation or as they say 'replicas'. 

Is it true the 1st mentioned is more expensive then the other? 

Also didn't see any seller online with good offer in the net for it?

Any advice where to get T055.417.11.057.00?


----------



## noelcwt

Hi guys, I am new here. I recently bought a Tissot PRC 200 from an ebay user. It was pre-owned but the owner said he never wore it before hence it is still new.

From all the comparison here, I couldn't spot any details that indicate my watch will be fake 1.

Could anyone please enlighten me if this watch is an authentic one?

One thing I don't understand about Jomashop is the disclaimer that they are not an authorized dealer, so the guarantee are not provided by Tissot, but instead they are the one who are providing limited warranty.

If they are not an authorized dealer, how do they got their hands on Tissot watch?

Just curious.


----------



## ekyo

I spoke with a Tissot rep at Swatch Group in Seattle. He said Jomashop sells authentic watches that are "obtained illegally." What the heck does that mean and why on Earth is Amazon okay with it?


----------



## KiwiWomble

did you ask the Tissot Rep to elaborate on that?


----------



## ekyo

I did and he would not provide any details.

On a side note, I took the 2nd PRC 200 that I bought from Jomashop via Amazon to a local watchmaker. He said that the slight movement of the chronograph hand while in the "stop" position is normal for an ETA Quartz movement piece. He described it as "necessary" to keep the hand on the major marks during operation, but often results in the chronograph hand lining up "off" of the 12 o'clock major hash mark at rest. I looked at a number of PRC 200s in his large shop and all of them exhibited this movement.

In a way, it made me feel better about my copy. However, in another way, it made me feel worse. The fact the chronograph hand doesn't remain perfectly aligned in the 12 o'clock position is driving me mad.


----------



## jpfgiii

ellvis said:


> this is an assembly error from the chinese people !!
> i have one of the first PRC 200 (genuine) and the tachymetre scale is in exact position.
> 
> and i can told you another secret. compare the second hand from the two photos .
> the second hand looks like a "T"
> and from genuine the "T" is rounded from one side
> 
> and there are many other details to spot a fake !!
> 
> View attachment 1137773


To reiterate: I have a genuine PRC-200 purchased from AD directly. The 8-O'clock stick is aligned with the '9' of 90, not in the center. Everything is aligned fine throughout the dial, the T on the second hand is rounded etc. So alignment of the 8-O'clock marker with the 9 of 90 is not indicative of a copy - there are obviously variations in different batches/times as the watch has been produced for several years. Just posting so others are not freaked out/misled by the above claims. J.


----------



## tissot1234

Can someone have a look on the pictures and let me know if this is a genuine product? 





















Thanks for any feedback. I want to buy this model and actually couldn't believe there is so many different types of fake ones of this model.


----------



## lacibaci

I'm no expert but just from following this and other threads, I would say it is a fake.

1. "TISSOT" font is weird
2. "1853" print quality (especially "3")
3. "SWISS MADE" aligned poorly (especially "MADE")
4. Tach scale misaligned

The most telling; however, would be seller reputation and price...


----------



## breakbeat82

Hi Guys. I have recently bought a Tissot watch on eBay. It was used and the seller claimed it was in his family for quite a while and that since it spent last few years in a drawer, they decided to sell it on eBay. Watch came with no paperwork at all and since I'm a newbie, I got tempted by the price (£45) of this classic watch. It's overall in a very good condition and the only thing I would consider is polishing the glass (couple of light scratches) and changing the strap (if the watch is genuine, could you also recommend online retailer to buy genuine, matching leather strap for this watch, please?). Please see photos below and feel free to curb my enthusiasm 

http://imageshack.us/a/img838/6373/vnbv.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img713/8306/2u5g.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img832/4808/iaf3.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img41/1258/l1gr.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img856/5326/lk1e.jpg


----------



## flyingclover

Please help identify this PRC-200

Price : ~ 200USD (this watch is priced around 500USD at authentic dealer in my country)



















The seller already sold many and all the testimony said it is authentic (but i still don't believe it :-().


----------



## ru_galloway

Hello

I bought this Tissot PRC 200 in good faith from the MOST TRUSTED online retailer in the UK - Amazon!
Not an Amazon marketplace seller, you understand, but Amazon direct.
It seems to me that Amazon have somehow got their hands on a batch of fake Tissots and were selling them to unsuspecting customers.
Fortunately, after I called them to raise the issue, they have since removed them from sale.

I believe the watch to be fake but can the experts here cast an eye over my PRC 200 and give me their opinion as to its authenticity? - your help would be much appreciated.
I'm more than a little concerned about several aspects of the watch and would like honest opinions from the resident experts.









The main issue is that of the YELLOW second hand, not the big one, but the small one in the dial above the 6 o'clock. I've never see this hand yellow - it should be white?
Second area of concern is the printing on the TACHYMETRE ring - the 180 is almost illegible and the 240 is smudged badly. The fact that the tail of the T on TACHYMETRE does not line up with the 2 second marker is also a worry.
The large yellow second hand looks to have a pronounced paint bump - is this normal or should it be machined yellow metal?

The quality of the case is concerning. I was at my local jewellers today looking at the new PRC 200 and its case and was immediately struck at the high quality of the case.
On first inspection my case looks acceptable but if you delve deeper it looks like corners have been cut in its manufacture. Here are some photos:








Noticeable dent below front opening.








Poor printing and poor quality overall.








This is the clincher - the cushion support metal legs can be seen through the white fabric and the visible glue behid each side door!

A final one - I think the genuine UK box shows United Kingdom, this one shows per sian!!








So guys, what do you think - genuine or fake? If fake, do you think its a good one or a bad one?
Look forward to your opinions on this one.

Obviously I'm very disappointed that Amazon UK, the most trusted online retailer, can fall prey to these counterfeiters.
It seems we cannot trust any online retailer if we want the genuine article.
Best to save up and go to the authorised dealers!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ekyo

A little more info:

I have inspected a number of PRC 200s at a variety of local dealers and ALL of them presented with Chronograph hands that sway ever so slightly while in the "off" position (inactive Chronograph). Apparently, this is to specification per Tissot, which states that the Chronograph hand may move up to 1/4th-sec while in a set position. I have yet to find a single PRC 200 with a Chronograph hand that doesn't sway back and forth. If you have one of these pieces, set the Chrono hand at the 12 o'clock position and hold the face completely vertical. Now turn the whole piece clockwise/counterclockwise. If your experience is anything like mine - across the 7 that I have checked via ADs - you will see the Chrono hand move.

I have a number of Quartz-movement pieces - this is the first time I have seen a model with a chronograph hand that consistently sways, and across different pieces. I am considering returning the piece and looking for something expectantly-more precise. It's such a shame, too - the watch is beautiful.


----------



## imagwai

@ru_galloway

- if this is a standard PRC 200 then the second hand should be white, not yellow, I agree.
- The "T" of Tachymetre does not align with the 2 marker precisely on some genuine models either (I think there are variances), so this is not necessarily a cause for concern. However, the poor quality printing is. Have you also noticed that on the 80 and the 90 aren't aligned centrally with the 9 and 8 o'clock positions?
- The paint bump on the second hand would appear to be a valid concern
- The quality of the box is also a concern.


----------



## ru_galloway

meddc said:


> @ru_galloway
> 
> - if this is a standard PRC 200 then the second hand should be white, not yellow, I agree.
> - The "T" of Tachymetre does not align with the 2 marker precisely on some genuine models either (I think there are variances), so this is not necessarily a cause for concern. However, the poor quality printing is. Have you also noticed that on the 80 and the 90 aren't aligned centrally with the 9 and 8 o'clock positions?
> - The paint bump on the second hand would appear to be a valid concern
> - The quality of the box is also a concern.


meddc,
Thank you for your observations - I hadn't noticed the 80 and 90 but thanks for pointing it out.
Yes, this is a standard PRC 200 and I've never seen a photo with the small second hand yellow!
Also (I forgot to post the photo!), the thing that first got me suspicious about my PRC 200, the top of both chronograph buttons seem to 'painted' blue!
I've tried to scrape it off with my nails but it won't budge!


----------



## dudeuk

Hi guys, bought this direct from Amazon in the UK... other people who purchased the same have said theirs is fake but I cant see much wrong with it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrew91

Posted this on the thread with the same name but it seems there are two...

Anyone know if this looks alright...

Genuine Tissot PRS516 automatic watch - T044.430.21.051.00 | eBay

A bit worried about low feedback score, my lack of knowledge about watches(working on that one), not being able to look at the movement and the fairly low buy it now price. Wondering if anyone can help a new watch enthusiast before I pull the trigger?


----------



## kili_owsn

Hello Veterans,

Could you help in identifying , if this prc is genuine or not








Lume seems to be good .. :think:


----------



## andrew91

andrew91 said:


> Posted this on the thread with the same name but it seems there are two...
> 
> Anyone know if this looks alright...
> 
> Genuine Tissot PRS516 automatic watch - T044.430.21.051.00 | eBay
> 
> A bit worried about low feedback score, my lack of knowledge about watches(working on that one), not being able to look at the movement and the fairly low buy it now price. Wondering if anyone can help a new watch enthusiast before I pull the trigger?


.... - just read the title properly. I am sorry.


----------



## Solar Cycles

Just received my PRC200 from Empire Watches.co.uk. I've compared it to the fake ones I've seen and everything looks ok bar one thing the box, it has T810022901/German stamped on the cardboard outer box. Is this just a grey import or possibly a fake, I can't post pics at the moment as I'm rushing off on a camping holiday first thing in the morning so I'm busy packing, well the wife is Lol. 

Edit; Only just noticed the watch doesn't have any protective sheath covering on the strap, should it come with this or I'm I just being a little too paranoid?


----------



## Dazzasarb

dudeuk said:


> Hi guys, bought this direct from Amazon in the UK... other people who purchased the same have said theirs is fake but I cant see much wrong with it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 1194725


Hi, I purchased the same and don't know if to return it or not. The watch dial all looks OK as does yours but the box is poor quality. I bought direct from Amazon UK at a heavily discounted price which is the only reason I have still got it, if I had paid more It would have been returned by now. Not that impressed with the watch, the look of the dial is great but the strap and butterfly clasp are uncomfortable and feel cheap, the movement is a sealed ETA which would have to be replaced if faulty. Think I will replace the strap and keep the watch, as it is a great looking watch. One thing I do not get, if you were going to fake this watch why go to the expense of fitting the correct movement and sapphire glass?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## accelerator

Dazzasarb said:


> Hi, I purchased the same and don't know if to return it or not. The watch dial all looks OK as does yours but the box is poor quality. I bought direct from Amazon UK at a heavily discounted price which is the only reason I have still got it, if I had paid more It would have been returned by now. Not that impressed with the watch, the look of the dial is great but the strap and butterfly clasp are uncomfortable and feel cheap, the movement is a sealed ETA which would have to be replaced if faulty. Think I will replace the strap and keep the watch, as it is a great looking watch. One thing I do not get, if you were going to fake this watch why go to the expense of fitting the correct movement and sapphire glass?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Same boat, heres my list of issues in order of how sure I am they are meaningful that I'm going to use in my request for a refund from Amazon:

- Smudged digit on Tachymeter - this is pretty much my cast iron guarantee its a fake i think
- No Genuine leather stamp on strap - this seems such an obvious one after all the other work they've done on making it look authentic that I'm questioning whether this is an issue.
- Blue ink/paint on both buttons - this is just weird, are originals coming with this now because it looks so out of place?
- Silver paint inside box for Tissot brand and logo is flaked and has starting smudging off with me barely even using the box.
- Silver paint on pouch is flaked and won't last long.

Other issues I'm not going to bring up as unsure
- BI stamp on clasp
- Orange recycle icon on box is on bottom of box not side
- No manual in box but all other 3 items present in side compartments
- Lume seems very weak, under heavy duvet in bed for a couple of minutes at night and can just about make out the 5 minute markers, the hands are just about decent.


----------



## imagwai

Did you guys definitely buy direct from Amazon or was if from another seller through the Amazon site. This link shows many sellers offering PRC200s but only one of them is "fulfilled by Amazon", and it isn't the cheapest one. But either way, I'm sure Amazon would want to know if you think you've got a fake.

Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: Tissot Gents Watch PRC 200 Chronograph Quartz T17152652


----------



## accelerator

meddc said:


> Did you guys definitely buy direct from Amazon or was if from another seller through the Amazon site. This link shows many sellers offering PRC200s but only one of them is "fulfilled by Amazon", and it isn't the cheapest one. But either way, I'm sure Amazon would want to know if you think you've got a fake.
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: Tissot Gents Watch PRC 200 Chronograph Quartz T17152652


Definitely amazon, sold by and fulfilled by Amazon, I also realise there's some tricky ones where the item is sold by another vendor and fulfilled by Amazon but these were 100%. There was a sale a week or two ago, add a 20% discount for subscribing to their clothing deals, the total came to £127, too good to be true I guess. I'm not sure whether I want to get into an argument with Amazon about fakes, from what I've read up on in the last day Amazon don't really care, I think I'm going to stick with defective due to smudge on digit.


----------



## Dazzasarb

meddc said:


> Did you guys definitely buy direct from Amazon or was if from another seller through the Amazon site. This link shows many sellers offering PRC200s but only one of them is "fulfilled by Amazon", and it isn't the cheapest one. But either way, I'm sure Amazon would want to know if you think you've got a fake.
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Buying Choices: Tissot Gents Watch PRC 200 Chronograph Quartz T17152652


Mine was direct from Amazon UK, I am having difficulty believing it is a fake for that reason. The watch itself looks perfect, the only dodgy things being B1 on the clasp and blue coating on buttons, but reading through the threads that can be normal. The box looks cheap and the recycling motif is on the bottom not the side. I have been wanting this watch for a while and now I will always be wondering if it is fake or not. What to do?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## accelerator

The deals site where I first saw this offer linking through to Amazon UK has a number of people discussing these PRC-200s (and other Tissots recently on sale at Amazon, sold by Amazon & fulfilled by Amazon) to be more or less all fakes. Someone posted this response from Amazon: "I can understand that you need a replacement of the item. As the item is a counterfeit, we are unable to issue a replacement also the item is not in stock with Amazon and we have removed the item from Amazon retail. If you wish, you may purchase from a third party seller." So they know they have sent out counterfiet items yet I see nowhere where Amazon has got in touch with the customer first to mention this, although this is the UK amazon and may be different to the US amazon, I'm going to be treating all purchases the same as ebay/3rd party Amazon sellers from them in future.


----------



## greenboy990

Dazzasarb said:


> Mine was direct from Amazon UK, I am having difficulty believing it is a fake for that reason. The watch itself looks perfect, the only dodgy things being B1 on the clasp and blue coating on buttons, but reading through the threads that can be normal. The box looks cheap and the recycling motif is on the bottom not the side. I have been wanting this watch for a while and now I will always be wondering if it is fake or not. What to do?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Hi there,i purchased this watch from "stag stores" on amazon uk.i had the same problem,that the watch looked right but the packaging and books were wrong.i got no tissot warranty or manual with the watch so i returned the watch and got a full refund as well as a goodwill payment which covered the return postage.it turned out that the watch was an unlicensed replica made from oem parts assembled in china.NO TISSOT WARRANTY,so i checked tissot AD'S online and paid an extra £50 FROM THE WATCH HUT WHO ARE ON TISSOTS OFFICIAL AGENT LIST IN UK.At least i know for sure that the watch is going to be the real deal and is covered by tissots 2 year warranty.it would kill me not to be 100% sure i was wearing a genuine watch and not a replica or fake.


----------



## Dazzasarb

greenboy990 said:


> Hi there,i purchased this watch from "stag stores" on amazon uk.i had the same problem,that the watch looked right but the packaging and books were wrong.i got no tissot warranty or manual with the watch so i returned the watch and got a full refund as well as a goodwill payment which covered the return postage.it turned out that the watch was an unlicensed replica made from oem parts assembled in china.NO TISSOT WARRANTY,so i checked tissot AD'S online and paid an extra £50 FROM THE WATCH HUT WHO ARE ON TISSOTS OFFICIAL AGENT LIST IN UK.At least i know for sure that the watch is going to be the real deal and is covered by tissots 2 year warranty.it would kill me not to be 100% sure i was wearing a genuine watch and not a replica or fake.


Hi,
This was direct from Amazon UK so I figured it would be safe! I sent them an email yesterday explaining my concerns and asking for verification that this is a genuine Tissot watch. They replied and said they would investigate and sent me a returns labels for a refund, they did not say the watch was genuine at any point. It sort of points to the fact they know there is a problem with these watches. This one had all the manuals and watch looked good, it was the box and strap which did not seem right, additionally the Lume was very poor compared to my older PR50. Sadly it is going back. Good news is I can use the money to buy another watch!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## greenboy990

Dazzasarb said:


> Hi,
> This was direct from Amazon UK so I figured it would be safe! I sent them an email yesterday explaining my concerns and asking for verification that this is a genuine Tissot watch. They replied and said they would investigate and sent me a returns labels for a refund, they did not say the watch was genuine at any point. It sort of points to the fact they know there is a problem with these watches. This one had all the manuals and watch looked good, it was the box and strap which did not seem right, additionally the Lume was very poor compared to my older PR50. Sadly it is going back. Good news is I can use the money to buy another watch!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


It is sad to think that customers are buying these watches as gifts and are sending good feedback unaware that they've just spent their hard earned cash on a fake watch.Amazon have a responsibilty to customers to ensure these watches are the real thing and if there is any doubt then stopping the sales of unauthorised tissot watches,i think amazon KNOW there is a problem with the authenticity of tissot watches but are not too bothered as most people cannot tell the difference.it was only through research on websites such as this,that i was able to decide that my watch was not genuine and i've learned the lesson of buying from AD'S through tissot's website.it's worth paying the extra for the peace of mind in my opinion.


----------



## DTLALaw

So my wife decided to get me a watch for my birthday, and picked up a lovely PRC 200 from an Amazon marketplace seller.

Great, right? Well, sure, except you guys have made me paranoid with this thread to the point that I finally registered an account on the forums to post it and ask, since it is a seller that I can't find much, if anything, about.

After carefully reading every page of this thread, and taking copious mental notes, I *think* that the watch is genuine, although clearly gray market. Let me know what you think!

Here it is on:

View attachment 1221360


Looks good, right? I think so too!

Here are some front-on views of the face:

View attachment 1221361


View attachment 1221362


View attachment 1221364


View attachment 1221365


I've checked the movement functions, and they all work as they are supposed to, including the hand advance. Crown screws down nicely. Although I removed it, the QR code sticker, for what it is worth, matches the serial number on the case, and it is in the appropriate format (2 number, 2 letter, 7 number), with what looks like high quality engraving

















The crystal is very slightly below flush with the bezel, but from what people have said, that seems to be within the tolerances. I did not try scratching it to determine if it were mineral, although I suppose I could.

Areas of concern (highest to lowest):

- The box and printed materials were of varying quality. Although the box was embossed, there is some visible glue on one of the two interior walls that fold out for the booklets. The booklets themselves, as well as the cardboard sleeve that surrounds the box (with the historical photos) are of rather low print quality. That said, if it is genuine, it was a gray market from Vietnam (according to the box), so perhaps that is in line with local printing or distribution standards. However, the instruction manual is in about 20 languages, including Arabic, so it seems that they copied a lot more than was the bare minimum. Some of that may be due to the fact that, from the included sport pamphlet, this is a 2008 or 2009 production, and (I assume) it has been sitting in a warehouse for a few years.

- Obviously no AD stamp. They did, however, include a warranty card (no warranty booklet). It seems to be of the same slightly off printing quality as the other materials, as mentioned.

- I am not certain that the tachymeter markings are properly aligned. It looks to me like the tachymeter is rotated a degree or two clockwise from most of the other photos I've seen of authentic PRC200s.

- Although the minute markers are lume, they are extremely weak. The hands, however, are very bright.

- Someone else mentioned that when they received their watch, the two chronograph pushers had a blue paint-like substance on them. This did as well, although I assumed it was a protective and simply scraped it off with my nail.

- The strap feels, to me, like actual crocodile leather (I own several other items made from the material). It also does not have the infamous engraving on the clasp. That said, some of the stamping on the inside of the strap (such as "genuine leather") is missing. Not sure if that matters, though.

What do you guys think? Should I just relax and enjoy it, or should I make a trip to a local AD and see if they'd be able to authenticate it? Fortunately, the wife kept the receipt so I can send it back (it was one of those "Sold by X, fulfilled by Amazon" deals).

Thanks!


----------



## accelerator

These attachments return an "invalid attachment error":

Attachment 1221360

Attachment 1221361

Attachment 1221362

Attachment 1221364

Attachment 1221365

I can only see your last two pictures which doesn't aid working out flaws so much. I would say that the visible glue inside the side compartments is a definite giveaway, i've seen someone receive a genuine replacement which has a very cleanly made side compartment. I doubt Tissot are making these watches to a different standard for each market or making them locally, economies of scale means they are all made in the same factory (in China) before being assembled in Switzerland with the for (per) country stamp only there to alleviate issues with grey market trading, if you have a difference in quality it has to be no doubt a counterfeit. I wouldn't worry so much about how the tach is aligned clockwisely but how far up the angled sidewall it is, that seems a much more straightforward and common giveaway, it should be almost exactly centre between the bottom of the glass and the floor of the dial.

Since this Tissot 2 weeks ago I started to look at forking out for a "proper" £1-3k range watch, my research took me again to spotting fakes and if you knew how much I know now about how well the Chinese can imiitate even those expensive models, any doubt you have about a much cheaper watch being imitated would leave you in no doubt to walk away.


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

Hello guys,
I just have received tissot prc200 from +55k positive feedback seller from ebay.co.uk.(the seller is: stagstores)
I am very dissapointed, because the box is very pour quality, and I am 99 % sure that the watch is fake.

However, there are some pics of the watch, please tell your opinion as well.

P.C. I bought the watch for 209 pounds, so the price is as quite as for original.


----------



## AlexHe

Are hand lengths a good indicator of whether a watch is fake? I was looking on amazon, the pictures of some of the tissot watches fulfilled by amazon.com seem to show different hand lengths than pictures found on tissot's official website.


----------



## BigStun

evgeni.aleksandrov said:


> Hello guys,
> I just have received tissot prc200 from +55k positive feedback seller from ebay.co.uk.(the seller is: stagstores)
> I am very dissapointed, because the box is very pour quality, and I am 99 % sure that the watch is fake.
> 
> However, there are some pics of the watch, please tell your opinion as well.
> 
> P.C. I bought the watch for 209 pounds, so the price is as quite as for original.




definitely fake...the uneven spacing above the word "made" at the bottom is a dead giveaway.


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

BigStun said:


> [/URL]definitely fake...the uneven spacing above the word "made" at the bottom is a dead giveaway.


I do not know why the other pictures are not opening. However, the watch was very good produced, but 100 % fake. Has all marks for fake one, posted on first page. 
I had a lot of problems returning back to the selle (Stagstores), they refused to receive it, telling it is not fake.. I was forced to go to the local Tissot's dealer, to receive a note from them that the watch is fake, and to return it and I paid the return fee. I report this seller to Tissot, but I think that the counterfeit market is so huge, and nothing would happen. The seller has more than 58000 positive votes. 
I bought Tissot PRS 200 from the official retail shop here, and no more would buy online!


----------



## imagwai

If you bought on eBay then raise it with them. If you have the note confirming it's fake they should refund you and hopefully take action against the seller.


----------



## torwind

I have the same problem with the same seller (Stagstores). But I decide not write that the watch is fake, I have writen that I don't like them and I wand to refund it's cost. 2 days ago I have sent it back. I''ll lost shipping cost, at this case, but the price of the watch I hope to refund.


----------



## WatchUlooking

I call that crap, they are just selling watches under RSP because they are no authorised dealer and hence dont have to give international warranty etc. The watches are bought from different suppliers, thats all. Same goes with many other products, some shops sell things cheaper but with worse/warranty from the manufacturer.

Of course Tissot dont like shops selling their watches cheaper, because the price is very important when dealing with such stuff. A watch that might cost 1000 dollars, can be sold for 600 in grey markets, but in reality the watch is maybe worth much less, around 50-100:- dollars. Simply the watches itself are not worth that much, specially not tissots. But there are alot of stuff adding up to the final price. I would say a Tissot le llocle is worh about 40 dollars straight from factory, I know Seikos are worth around 6-10:- dollars because grey market sellers have told me that they buy those watches for that price in Hong Kong. All genuine of course.


----------



## MichaelE

I can't believe anyone would want to go to the trouble of faking a Tissot.


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

torwind said:


> I have the same problem with the same seller (Stagstores).


Today I received full refund, even the return shipping. After I put negative feedback, they contact me and ask me to change the feedback and would send me money back. Offcourse, I accepted, but after received my money from Stagstores, I would not change my feedback! Before two months I had bought the same replica watch from amazon, another seller, again on the price of the original one (the difference in the prices was about 15 % from the retail seller). 
My opinion is, that this model of tissot all are fakes in ebay and amazon! I would never buy watch online ever!


----------



## imagwai

evgeni.aleksandrov said:


> I would never buy watch online ever!


It's not the internet's fault! If you buy online from an authorised dealer using a credit card or Paypal, there should be no risk at all. If you buy from eBay then it's obviously more risky. Think of it as the equivalent of walking into a large high-street jeweller or dealing with a market stall trader and you should see the difference.


----------



## WatchUlooking

As far as I know, there are many good stores online selling genuine watches, some are AD, some are grey market ones. You just need to find the right shop though. But the general rule is, that if you dont wanna pay, you cant play. Some people think ebay is the holy grail, some times it can be, but to be on the safe side, find a AD online.

Also if you live in UK, I think there are many online stores there selling geniune watches, or even online ADs in other EU countries. I know there are in Sweden, and we are small compared to other countries when it comes to shops.


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

I already made my choice for my self - never would buy a watch or some expensive good online! For 20 % difference between the retail store and some untrusted seller online, there is no sense. For example, Tissot PRC 200 in the local market was 300 eu, I bought fake for 256 eu.
Now I bought from the retail store Tissot PRS 200 with 10 % discount for 370 eu, when fake one on ebay is about 310 eu.


----------



## imagwai

evgeni.aleksandrov said:


> I already made my choice for my self - never would buy a watch or some expensive good online! For 20 % difference between the retail store and some untrusted seller online, there is no sense. For example, Tissot PRC 200 in the local market was 300 eu, I bought fake for 256 eu.
> Now I bought from the retail store Tissot PRS 200 with 10 % discount for 370 eu, when fake one on ebay is about 310 eu.


But you know that Tissot list all the authorised dealers on their website, and most of those ADs have web sites you can purchase in confidence from? Just because you buy online doesn't mean it's an "untrusted seller", in your words. Still, like you say, entirely your choice.


----------



## evgeni.aleksandrov

The price of the web seller listed in Tissot list, is the same as in the retail store!


----------



## imagwai

Fair enough, but it saves you a trip to the store, plus you have more choice. Sometimes you can negotiate a discount if you phone them up, though - you can then complete the transaction online. I did this when I ordered my TAG watch.


----------



## KiwiWomble

meddc said:


> *Fair enough, but it saves you a trip to the store*, plus you have more choice. Sometimes you can negotiate a discount if you phone them up, though - you can then complete the transaction online. I did this when I ordered my TAG watch.


I've always found this argument funny...because you then have to wait for it to turn up, would rather nip to the shops and have it in my hot little hands

also, what kind of "sales" do brick and mortor places have overseas? in NZ 20-30% are not uncommon. the only real benefit i get from shopping on line is variety, onyl a small percent of stuff makes it into the country


----------



## CoronaDelux

So I just bought a black PRC 200 from Amazon (sold by Jonashop), and I'm concerned I may either have a fake, or a defect.

In most pictures, the "M" in tachymetre usually rests on the 5 minute marker, however on mine, it's in between the "M" and "E". Also the "60" seems like it's not aligned at the top. Should I return this?


----------



## zlatan1411

I didn't knew this was possible with these watches. I'm supose to pick up one on saturday
But i think that i won't buy it now. I only found the T from Tachimetre is not on the two second line
also the date is obvius. The second hand is rondde the T, the numbers are also luminated chrono is alright in my opinion.
Maybe you guy's could give me a clear yes or no. much appriciated


----------



## imagwai

Impossible to give a clear yes or no from those pics - would need a good, in-focus close-up of the face. Fakes can be very good, but bear in mind that the "rule" about genuine Tissots always having the "T" of Tachymeter line up precisely with the 2-second mark is not true across all PRC200s.


----------



## KiwiWomble

CoronaDelux said:


> So I just bought a black PRC 200 from Amazon (sold by Jonashop), and I'm concerned I may either have a fake, or a defect.
> 
> In most pictures, the "M" in tachymetre usually rests on the 5 minute marker, however on mine, it's in between the "M" and "E". Also the "60" seems like it's not aligned at the top. Should I return this?


i dont know about the 60 but my 5 sits slightly towards the E, not too different to yours, mine was bought from a brick and mortar AD


----------



## zlatan1411

meddc said:


> Impossible to give a clear yes or no from those pics - would need a good, in-focus close-up of the face. Fakes can be very good, but bear in mind that the "rule" about genuine Tissots always having the "T" of Tachymeter line up precisely with the 2-second mark is not true across all PRC200s.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Those pictures are the ones he send me.
He claims it's 100% genuine
So you aren't shure eventough the date is not centered?


----------



## CoronaDelux

KiwiWomble said:


> i dont know about the 60 but my 5 sits slightly towards the E, not too different to yours, mine was bought from a brick and mortar AD


Here's a better picture, it seems like the whole tachy bezel is off slightly to the left. Not sure if I should return, or just enjoy it...


----------



## CoronaDelux

CoronaDelux said:


> Here's a better picture, it seems like the whole tachy bezel is off slightly to the left. Not sure if I should return, or just enjoy it...


Sorry to bump this thread, but does anyone know if this is genuine and just a defect, or if this is a fake? I still have a few weeks to return to Amazon, but they are offering me a discount if I decide to keep it...


----------



## Twatch

Goce said:


> Is this one fake?
> View attachment 1039092
> View attachment 1039093


It Should be Tachymetre NOT TACHYMETER !


----------



## User_Refined

Hi ****ch,



****ch said:


> It Should be Tachymetre NOT TACHYMETER !


Both _Tachymet*re*_ and _Tachymet*er*_ are legitimate spelling used by Tissot.

You can see an example of the use of: 
* _Tachymetre_ on the current Tissot website:  Here (Check the bezel of the PRS 516)
* _Tachymeter_ on the current Tissot website:  Here (Check the bezel of the V8)

The difference between spellings is usually related to the intended destination of sale. It is raised by *Imb* in this thread  tachymeter-vs-tachymetre


----------



## KiwiWomble

****ch said:


> It Should be Tachymetre NOT TACHYMETER !


Fake im afraid, that model doesn't come in an auto

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeli9

Hi, guys, new to the forums and my first post here. I've been monitoring this seller for a while as I was considering to purchase a PRC200 and I'm sure glad I came across this thread...
Tissot PRC200 T17.1.586.42 T-Sport Mens Leather Swiss Watch | eBay
What is interesting about this one is that they are apparently based in Austria, but some of the things look quite suspicious, even though their overall feedback is quite good. All of their listings are private and they seem to be selling the same models in large numbers, which makes me wonder where do they get them from... most of the PRC200 go for about 140 GBP.
What do you guys think?


----------



## WatchUlooking

I dont understand why you are so worried, if the watch has serialnumbers engraved you can check it up with tissot, also you can get the watch so a watchmaker and open it up and look at the movement. If it has a ETA xxxx its most likely not fake, because that wouldnt be reasoonable to make a replica watch with a´ETA movement, specially not a tissot.


----------



## Fatpants666

Mine was fake. Still pissed about it now. I would never have known if it wasn't for this thread. I have not bought from e bay since. Not worth the risk imo.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpants666

It says ETA on mine.


----------



## zeli9

Did you buy it from super-store-europe?
I would appreciate if someone could recommend a reliable store in Europe that sells genuine watches at good prices. I certainly was aware that there are fakes around, but I actually thought they were targeting higher end models, so this comes as a bit of a surprise. I even hear they make fake Casios F91, don't know what't the point in that since originals go for $10...


----------



## lozzab

Hi everyone, I've just had somebody buy this watch for xmas for me and i'm sure it's fake. What do you think? Answers ASAP please as they haven't transferred cash yet (off ebay) and had to have the embarrassing chat that I think it may be fake, hence why i'm turning to you all. Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas to everyone! 

Tissot PRC 200 T17.1.526.52 BNIB BLACK DIAL LEATHER STRAP UNWANTED GIFT RRP £270 | eBay


----------



## imagwai

lozzab said:


> Hi everyone, I've just had somebody buy this watch for xmas for me and i'm sure it's fake. What do you think? Answers ASAP please as they haven't transferred cash yet (off ebay) and had to have the embarrassing chat that I think it may be fake, hence why i'm turning to you all. Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas to everyone!
> 
> Tissot PRC 200 T17.1.526.52 BNIB BLACK DIAL LEATHER STRAP UNWANTED GIFT RRP £270 | eBay


Why are you sure it's fake? To be honest, the pictures are simply not good enough to tell for sure, but I don't see any obvious problems.


----------



## lozzab

meddc said:


> Why are you sure it's fake? To be honest, the pictures are simply not good enough to tell for sure, but I don't see any obvious problems.


From reading this thread a) the number 40 is not central to the 90 on the tachymeter b) the 2nd second hand is in the A and not at the T as pointed out on thread c) the booklet doesn't look similar to other manuals online

Thanks for reply. I'm not that knowledgable on watches, but read this thread and got worried, so thought i'd ask the experts 

Do any of the above resemble a fake or do they differ?

Much appreciated


----------



## Choppereynon1

Hi can anyone tell me if this a a fake or a genuine prc 200 please ? I did think it was the real thing ! But now I have mixed feelings . Thanks in advance


----------



## imagwai

Lume looks a bit crooked on the 8 o'clock marker


----------



## Fatpants666

Yeah the lumes are well out. No way they would send one out like that.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppereynon1

Sorry for my ignorance ! Lol what do you men by lumes ? Are they the illuminated bits on the hands and numbers ! If so they look bang on when looking through a magnifying glass ! Although they do look wrong in my picture ! Is that the only thing you can find please ?


----------



## Fatpants666

I'm no expert. The ones on the markers near the numbers look crooked. Could be the camera angle but mine where the same and it's fake. The small yellow hands and the writing on the small dials also looked a bit dodgy on mine under magnification. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpants666

The ones at 2 and 8 look particularly bad. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Fatpants666 said:


> The ones at 2 and 8 look particularly bad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


But camera angles can play tricks. Better for the OP to check the watch himself up close. The lume (luminescent markers) should be square on the hour pips.


----------



## David8b

Looks legitimate. Sword hands. "T" second hand. Dial marks all appear to be correct. Correct sizes and styles of the 3 chronograph hands. Tissot just released a new version of that watch. I believe the new one (not yours) is 42 mm in diameter.


----------



## Fatpants666

If it is legit it really doesn't say much for tissots quality standards. I have 4 citizens and 2 bulovas and nothing is out of place on any of them. Even my cheapo invicta is bob on.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppereynon1

As i have said the lumes look 95% through a magnifying glass ! The part that im unsure off is the pin on the clasp , on all others is drilled through and beveled over on the back side ! Mine has been almost ground flat and polished ! Don't get me wrong it's a very good job it's just I haven't seen this on a tissot before . Other than that iv compared it on all the forums and everything else seems ok .thanks again


----------



## Fatpants666

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpants666

That is my fake for comparison. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## degea

Hi all,
First time poster here. Recently bought a Tissot as a gift for my brother from an Amazon US seller (Certified Watch Co). Was wondering if you all could offer your opinions on the authenticity of the watch. The watch is the latest PRC 200, and the photos in this thread are all of older ones, so I don't have much to go on. Thanks a lot.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Choppereynon1

Just been confirmed by tissot dealer that my prc 200 is indeed genuine !! I'm so pleased as I paid £345 for it !


----------



## Fatpants666

Congratulations. It should be real for that price lol. Do the lumes just look out of line due to the camera angle ?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppereynon1

To be honest the 8 o'clock one is slightly out ! I took this up with Ernest jones the jewelers I bought from ! Unfortunately they didn't have another there to compare as it's been replaced buy a newer model !


----------



## User_Refined

Hi all,

Given that this thread is devoted to *spotting fakes and replicas of one of the most popular models of Tissot watches in the last 10 years*, I thought that I would take the opportunity to remind you that there is something you can do to help.

The Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry operates on the information it receives to respond to the production of fakes and replicas. Better information = better responses to counterfeiting operations.

Reports indicate that *in 2013*: 
* more than 120,000 fake watches were seized
* 90,000 fake watches were confiscated from a warehouse in Dubai
* 1,000's of counterfeit products were seized in Italy and Russia
* the free trade deal between China and Switzerland has led to a Chinese Police haul of counterfeit Swiss watches in Northern China
* over 700,000 counterfeit watch components have been seized.

*How can you help?*

--------------------------------------------------
An *official Watch Fraud Report form* can be found *here*

Use this to notify the Swiss watch industry of any fakes or replicas that come to your attention.

Through your detective work, experience and analysis, this thread should be a key informer.


----------



## aspireone60

hello guys!! I will attach some pictures of my tissot bought in 2011 from an AD, is 100% original, hoping that will help you to make a comparison with other watches, possibly fake. mention that the watch is very worn, not really taking care of him.
































*How can you help?*

--------------------------------------------------
An *official Watch Fraud Report form* can be found *here*

Use this to notify the Swiss watch industry of any fakes or replicas that come to your attention.

Through your detective work, experience and analysis, this thread should be a key informer.


----------



## aspireone60

what do you think, look bad?!


----------



## kicks

Hi,
That PRC-200 is fake or orginal Tissot watch?


----------



## KiwiWomble

i'm going to say fake, no lume on the hour marks and the subdials don't look like they detailed, they should have concentric rings like a record


----------



## aspireone60

sorry but it a fake one


----------



## paulr

I was ready to buy a white dialed PRC200 and came across this forum and this rather lengthy, but highly informative, thread.

After reading 43 PAGES of posts, I sort of have a feeling for what is a fake.

My question is: is there one true 'tell' that indicates FAKE, without dispute.

In may cases the alignment of the tacky bezel is questioned but this could just be misalignment of a real bezel on a genuine watch.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Buy from an AD, even better from a brick and mortar store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulr

KiwiWomble said:


> Buy from an AD, even better from a brick and mortar store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read some posts that fakes were even found at BM stores!


----------



## KiwiWomble

paulr said:


> I read some posts that fakes were even found at BM stores!


not an AD...that's the point


----------



## kaos12

Either it's a watch that slipped through QC or it's a fake what do you all think?

Tissot T Sport PRC 200 T17 1 526 52 Wrist Watch for Men 758499216487 | eBay


----------



## andreybaj

*Re: Fake T-Touch Expert?*

Hey guys,

Just got this as a gift for my birthday yesterday. Can you tell me if it's original or fake? I have some suspicions, but I'm not an expert so I could really use your help.

Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake T-Touch Expert?*



andreybaj said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got this as a gift for my birthday yesterday. Can you tell me if it's original or fake? I have some suspicions, but I'm not an expert so I could really use your help.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't see any obvious problems. What are your suspicions?


----------



## KiwiWomble

*Re: Fake T-Touch Expert?*

looks pretty perfect to me


----------



## andest2003

Solar Cycles said:


> Just received my PRC200 from Empire Watches.co.uk. I've compared it to the fake ones I've seen and everything looks ok bar one thing the box, it has T810022901/German stamped on the cardboard outer box. Is this just a grey import or possibly a fake, I can't post pics at the moment as I'm rushing off on a camping holiday first thing in the morning so I'm busy packing, well the wife is Lol.
> 
> Edit; Only just noticed the watch doesn't have any protective sheath covering on the strap, should it come with this or I'm I just being a little too paranoid?


I know this s an old post but wanted to bring it forward so others can be warned. empirewatches are dealing with fakes. very very good fakes but not genuine tissot. the biggest give way is the box like this buyer noticed. a few points regarding boxes its currently easier to spot a fake by the watch box rather than the watch.

ribbon attached to sides not normal material
watch pillow pins different spaced
black bag in plastic bag (not in case roof)
case roof pins/black bag holders have no bends a starting point and are much closer together

if you compare the box with a genuine one you will se the difference, I will upload pics as soon as I get chance. it took me 10 mins to find a Chinese company where the tissot T035.617.16.031.00 can be easily purchased from and you can not see any differences from original

stay away from empire watches is my advise


----------



## andest2003

*empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*

Fake watches are getting better and better the last model I came across a *TISSOT MENS COURTURIER T035.617.16.031.00 was fake ** it arrived with 2 bits of dust behind the glass and if you looked at the glass in a certain way you could see a flaw in it.*
*The way I eventually confirmed this was the box I will display some pics below that should help you*
*I contacted tissot about this watch and they said the only way they can properly check is to open the watch up. *
*I spent 5 minutes on the internet and found from a copy watch site and a copy that looked as good as the watch I had received. If I can find one in 5 mins the internet must be truly rife with these fakes*

*I hope the pics below help and please please stay away from empire watches I also noted that the tissot watches they sell were all on the internet site I found. Empire watches only stocked a selection of tissot watches I suspect the ones that are best copied and hard to tell apart from real. The watch also came wrapped with a square piece of plastic around the main boidy something ive never seen

first the real box

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140509_120845_resized_zps233f3012.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140509_120913_resized_zpscdff29c8.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140509_120858_resized_zps83667bd2.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140509_120939_resized_zps1b98257e.jpg

now the fake

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140508_134648_resized_zps9f21be4f.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140508_134712_resized_zps6ab9a4ec.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140508_134607_resized_zps4469e70a.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140508_134620_resized_zps8a82d16f.jpg

http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums/t679/andest2003/20140508_134646_resized_zps6928f4b5.jpg

on the fake box its funny that the side pull tab looks better quality

*


----------



## bnascimento

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*

Thanks for the explanation, i was looking to buy one from empire watches but after a little reading i think it´s better to make a deal with the local AD, instead of buying online


----------



## gbrldz

Got some questions guys. I purchased this watch from Amazon for $499 USD. Watch was sold by K.G. Company, but fulfilled by Amazon - so I bought it with Prime.

I was just trying to see if this is legit. What worries me is that the lume on the hours are very faint compared to the hands, but I think that's normal. Also, as you can see on the 100% crop, at 11 and 9, the lume appears to be chipped or not applied properly. Also, the kerning (space between characters) on the tachymetre seem a bit too close and the space between the edge of the bezel and tachymetre numbers are too close. There were also blue stickers covering the two buttons.

Can anyone tell me if this is a possible fake? I will probably end up taking it to Jared to see if it's a fake, but I really don't want to go there. I'd rather go to a watch shop, but don't really have many around my area.


----------



## andest2003

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*



bnascimento said:


> Thanks for the explanation, i was looking to buy one from empire watches but after a little reading i think it´s better to make a deal with the local AD, instead of buying online


I cant believe just how many fakes are being sold especially the prc200 I as looking at one on amazon from them direct but when I read the feedback someone left one star it said they were fakes. I thought

direct would be ok

empire are definitely a fake outlet for tissot


----------



## David Chavez

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*

Buying a tissot prc 200 off of craigslist for a good price (Or I could pay double that for a used tissot carson but having a 6'4 wrist wont be perfect for it like I would want it to be).
To me there is no obvious defects. Swiss Made and Tachymetre seem to be in proper location. Seconds arm T seems to be slightly rounded. Window to date has a nice bezel. 
Any thoughts? And does anyone know what year this watch model came out for tissot






?


----------



## David Chavez

gbrldz said:


> Got some questions guys. I purchased this watch from Amazon for $499 USD. Watch was sold by K.G. Company, but fulfilled by Amazon - so I bought it with Prime.
> 
> I was just trying to see if this is legit. What worries me is that the lume on the hours are very faint compared to the hands, but I think that's normal. Also, as you can see on the 100% crop, at 11 and 9, the lume appears to be chipped or not applied properly. Also, the kerning (space between characters) on the tachymetre seem a bit too close and the space between the edge of the bezel and tachymetre numbers are too close. There were also blue stickers covering the two buttons.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a possible fake? I will probably end up taking it to Jared to see if it's a fake, but I really don't want to go there. I'd rather go to a watch shop, but don't really have many around my area.


What worrys me is the poor quailty they did applying the glowing stuff to the outer parts (Near 9, 11, and 12 are the worse and it is off center at 5 like it was applied via sticker). I hope that is not a fake for your sake but at the same time if its authentic I'm disappointed by tissot.


----------



## drewwwwww

First watch purchase here. Really liked this watch but just wanted to make sure its real.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siriusmyst

Hi everyone. I wanted to buy used PRC 200. Owner says its genuine and he sent some photos. I know they aren't best but I'll give it a try here in hope someone can help me determine if its fake or genuine. Thanks in advance

https://mega.co.nz/#F!IRwCHZjK!BlHyQK54Lvbnt26Ktvp3gA


----------



## t_dog

Newbie here!
I'm looking to buy the PRC 200 from a private seller but it's really difficult to tell if this is fake or not as it's only 1 picture.
Any advice? I would appreciate some comments.


----------



## t_dog

Any chance anyone could help! I am due to meet the seller tomorrow and really don't want to flush money down the drain for a fake!


----------



## imagwai

All the advice that can be given is already in this topic - just read from the beginning. But be aware that good fakes are hard to spot and the picture you have uploaded is nowhere near good enough to be able to tell anything. If you want to avoid any risk, then buy from an authorized dealer.


----------



## DadB

Hello, I'm a newbie here, I have just found this thread while googling some info on PRC 200 fakes.
I have seen a lot of photos in this thread, however many of them are very different from the original one form tissot.ch website
TISSOT PRC 200 - T055.417.11.057.00 - Tissot Swiss Watches
where the PRC 200 model looks like this (original left photo / fake right photo]:








Of course some real-life photos of the original may be googled as well.

Please note there is absolutely no "PRC 200" text printed on the dial of the original watch
you could also compare
- the hour bars width (much wider on original)
- the 100 speed position on the tachometer (aligned to 7 o'clock position)
- the hour and minute hands lume (rectangular on original vs. arrow shaped on fake)
- the length of subdial marks (subtle on original)
- the design of 4 on upper right subdial
- the orientation of 15/45 on lower subdial
- black date window on original vs. white date window on fake
and many more...

IMO even the watches on the photos in the very first post in this thread compared as original/fake are both fakes...

The only explanation could be the Tissot decided to change the design of the watch during past years, but I am in a serious doubt about that. But please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Pancakedan

DadB said:


> Please note there is absolutely no "PRC 200" text printed on the dial of the original watch


PRC200 is printed on my dial and it's 100% genuine!

Tissot changed the design of the PRC200 in 2012


----------



## rossmaryperez

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*

Hi,

i want to buy a PRC200 for my boyfriend birthday i found this one in ebay, it does not come from china but after reading some post here i cant help to wonder about the authenticity of the watch this is the link:
New Tissot T Sport PRC200 T17 1 586 52 Chronograph Watch 200M 758499216517 | eBay
hope you can help me.


----------



## ilikefishes

It looks legit to me.


----------



## Lelocle

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*



rossmaryperez said:


> Hi,
> 
> i want to buy a PRC200 for my boyfriend birthday i found this one in ebay, it does not come from china but after reading some post here i cant help to wonder about the authenticity of the watch this is the link:
> New Tissot T Sport PRC200 T17 1 586 52 Chronograph Watch 200M 758499216517 | eBay
> hope you can help me.


ill help you.

Get thee to an actual store. Surely you live somewhere near a mall that has a store that sells Tissot watches and are an authorized dealer.

Don't buy things like watches on the Internet. Certainly not eBay.

Anyway. It says SOLD so I hope it wasn't you that bought it.

even if it is real it doesn't have a warranty. Not from Tissot for sure.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*



Lelocle said:


> ill help you.
> 
> Get thee to an actual store. Surely you live somewhere near a mall that has a store that sells Tissot watches and are an authorized dealer.
> 
> Don't buy things like watches on the Internet. Certainly not eBay.
> 
> Anyway. It says SOLD so I hope it wasn't you that bought it.
> 
> even if it is real it doesn't have a warranty. Not from Tissot for sure.


Don't buy things like watches over the Internet? Huh?

Do you realise there are plenty of brands that only sell their watches online? Or that there are many, many reputable online sellers who give their own warranties?

This whole thread is about helping people spot the fakes. If you know what you're looking for and do your research on the seller then it often makes no sense to pay a premium to buy from a bricks and mortar store.


----------



## imagwai

It's also highly unlikely that a local bricks and mortar store will stock an old style prc200!


----------



## Lelocle

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*



Bradjhomes said:


> Don't buy things like watches over the Internet? Huh?
> 
> Do you realise there are plenty of brands that only sell their watches online? Or that there are many, many reputable online sellers who give their own warranties?
> 
> This whole thread is about helping people spot the fakes. If you know what you're looking for and do your research on the seller then it often makes no sense to pay a premium to buy from a bricks and mortar store.


mine at the store vs the Internet price was a difference of $60 bucks. Is that worth the risk?

im sure there are good online stores, but Tissot is in every mall I've ever been to. Authorized resellers that give you a real watch with a real warranty. No need to doubt or take risks.

If the difference is $1,000 then I understand, but I paid $487 for mine. Online I can find it for $427. Not worth taking any risks.

she wants a PRC-200. Check the price online. Then go to your local Tissot store. If you need to drive a ways then do that and compare. I'm sure they're having some sort of discount, watch stores are always having some sort of sale.

Then she can come back and tell us what she found out. Let's compare.

the official Tissot online store has it at $425.

I see Jomashop has them for $286. Awesome deal.

It's a a gift and I would rather know I'm getting the real thing with warranty. These online watches come with the warranty card blank. There is no warranty other than the online outfit who sold it to you.

I would rather ther deal with Tissot and not Jomashop. A good warranty costs money.


----------



## Bradjhomes

That's fine and that's your choice. I hope you understand that the purpose of this thread is to spot fakes, not to debate the safest way of buying.


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: empire watches selling fake tissot fake watches*



Lelocle said:


> ill help you.
> 
> Get thee to an actual store. Surely you live somewhere near a mall that has a store that sells Tissot watches and are an authorized dealer.
> 
> Don't buy things like watches on the Internet. Certainly not eBay.
> 
> Anyway. It says SOLD so I hope it wasn't you that bought it.
> 
> even if it is real it doesn't have a warranty. Not from Tissot for sure.


Don't buy things like watches from the Internet? LOL, LOL, LOL, LOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## Lelocle

ShaggyDog said:


> Don't buy things like watches from the Internet? LOL, LOL, LOL, LOOOOOL!!!!


You could, but why would you? Can we link the countless threads on this forum of people getting fake stuff on the internet?

Is that worth $100? And no warranty?

Unless you're going to save a ton of money and it is 100% reputable, then why bother. Just go into a store.

She is concerned about it. Why be concerned? We aren't talking about a very expensive watch. She doesn't have to worry and stress. Just go to a store.

If you want to take a risk on a Rolex because you'll save $3,000 then we can talk about internet.

We are talking about a PRC-200. Online how much is it? Around $290? There's no store anywhere you can go to that has a watch sale or promotion going that can get close to that?

I'm not sure where you live, but the malls around me have a watch discount promotion on going all the time. You can find a promotion if you just ask.

My Le Locle was $60 more than the price online. $60 bucks difference. No worry. It is authentic and has a Tissot warranty.

Let's say she goes into a store. Maybe she will save, I don't know, $50 or $60 bucks like me if she gets it online. Is that worth it? ESPECIALLY since she wants to get it on eBay.

I would say it is almost guaranteed she will get a fake.

Is this risk worth $60 bucks? Is that the advice you'll give her? If the answer is yes, then take the risk. And good luck.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Lelocle said:


> I would say it is almost guaranteed she will get a fake.


For some reason you seem to be under the impression that everything sold on the Internet is fake. That is FAR from the truth.

If you don't want to buy online because you are scared of getting scammed, that's fine. I'm not trying to change your mind. However, there are thousands and thousands of people on this forum happily buying REAL watches online. This is the 21st century and pretty much everything can be bought and sold online. Watches are no different.

Once again, this thread is about how to spot a fake - it is not a debate about the merits of buying from a bricks and mortar store against buying online. You aren't going to stop people from buying online by repeating that "it's only 60 bucks more" and "you won't get a Tissot warranty". People are well aware of those facts. As mentioned above, the local mall won't be carrying the old style PRC200 which the poster was looking for information about. The new one just isn't as nice (in my opinion). Why pay more for a watch you don't want? Why not do your homework online, learn how to spot a fake, get the watch you want at a good price?

You have your buying preferences and that's fine. Please don't derail this thread further (and best not to go round the thousands of threads on this forum where people are buying watches online and tell them why they're wrong and you're right).


----------



## boomersooner

Easiest way to know is to open up the back and have a look. I purchased mine off ebay used for very very little from a pawn shop in NYC. I had my suspicions but I made the purchase. As soon as it came in the mail I took the back off and boom, it was real. Deals can be had, however, deals don't come without a little risk sometimes...just my .02


----------



## Fake W4tches

Solar Cycles said:


> Just received my PRC200 from Empire Watches.co.uk. I've compared it to the fake ones I've seen and everything looks ok bar one thing the box, it has T810022901/German stamped on the cardboard outer box. Is this just a grey import or possibly a fake, I can't post pics at the moment as I'm rushing off on a camping holiday first thing in the morning so I'm busy packing, well the wife is Lol.
> 
> ....


----------



## ShaggyDog

Fake W4tches said:


> HI THERE, IVE HEARD FROM A FEW OTHER VICTIMS FROM THAT WEBSITE, ITS NOT LEGIT AT ALL. WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU OULD GET IN TOUCH ASAP PLEASE. IM LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE FALLEN VICTIMS TO EMPIRE WATCHES AND/OR OTHER SELLERS PROMISING BUYERS THEYRE 'LEGITIMATE'. IM A DIRECTOR HERE AT WILD PICTURES, EMAIL [email protected] LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU, AND ANYONE ELSE READING THIS THAT DOESNT MIND SHARING THEIR STORY.


----------



## imagwai

Fake W4tches said:


> HI THERE, IVE HEARD FROM A FEW OTHER VICTIMS FROM THAT WEBSITE, ITS NOT LEGIT AT ALL. WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU OULD GET IN TOUCH ASAP PLEASE. IM LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE FALLEN VICTIMS TO EMPIRE WATCHES AND/OR OTHER SELLERS PROMISING BUYERS THEYRE 'LEGITIMATE'. IM A DIRECTOR HERE AT WILD PICTURES, EMAIL [email protected] LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU, AND ANYONE ELSE READING THIS THAT DOESNT MIND SHARING THEIR STORY.


Your keyboard seems to be stuck on CAPs lock and the apostrophe is missing. Since you're the company director I suggest you contact your IT department for a new one!


----------



## Fake W4tches

....


----------



## zrbvp

Hello, I have recently bought a Black Tissot PRC 200, old-style from an Ebay UK seller.The seller swore it is genuine and that it has a 2-year guarantee with the stamped warranty card.Here are some photos of the watch. Could you please help me in identifying whether it is genuine or not? I tried to produce as clear photos as possible, but the quality is not the best, so I am sorry about that.Here is a LINKS to the photos :









Here are some more:

http://1.ii.gl/jgswA9lkh.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/RsWCypE.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/yuCtjk_TF.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/_cjLk4-e6.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/_CSRRRVtI.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/Mm_39uA3y.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/sEnEUgKp.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/PDGtyZs2Z.jpg
http://1.ii.gl/woVGp7T4z.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## ShaggyDog

zrbvp said:


> Hello, I have recently bought a Black Tissot PRC 200, old-style from an Ebay UK seller.The seller swore it is genuine and that it has a 2-year guarantee with the stamped warranty card.Here are some photos of the watch. Could you please help me in identifying whether it is genuine or not? I tried to produce as clear photos as possible, but the quality is not the best, so I am sorry about that.Here is a LINKS to the photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more:
> 
> http://1.ii.gl/jgswA9lkh.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/RsWCypE.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/yuCtjk_TF.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/_cjLk4-e6.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/_CSRRRVtI.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/Mm_39uA3y.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/sEnEUgKp.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/PDGtyZs2Z.jpg
> http://1.ii.gl/woVGp7T4z.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


Looks legit to me and if it has a stamped warranty with it I'm sure you are fine.


----------



## zrbvp

Thank you for your reply.

I am really worried as if you see the 100 print on the tachymetre bezel, the bottom part is just a little bit smudged. Also, some of the prints appear to be more directed towards the dial and not really centred. From what I have read in topics in this forum, owners report some variation with their watches.

Also, another thing that concerns me is that under as strong flash light and close inspection(with a naked eye, though) seems that there is a tiny mark(or speck of dust?I don't know if that is acceptable for such a watch, even though not at all obvious when not scrutinising under a strong light) on the minutes hand.

Another thing I saw was that on the fine-adjustment clasp(when open), there is a fairly large smudge on the plate that doesn't seem to come off. Is this something to be concerned about?

Thanks!


----------



## Evinnon

Hey guys,

Long time Tissot fan here with my first Tissot being the Classic Dream. I'm in the market for a new watch with a chronograph to help me with my work at the hospital calculating drip rates and with vital signs of patients. I have my eye on a used PRC 200 and was just about to meet up when I read about the huge amount of fakes for this model.

Here is the ad on Kijiji:
Brand New Never worn Authentic Tissot watch | jewellery, watches | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

The thing that concerns me is the box where the Swiss flag looks slightly bigger and poorly attached compared to the T:













































The pictures were taken by the seller, so not the best. Another potential red flag is he claims it's brand new never worn.

Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

Evinnon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long time Tissot fan here with my first Tissot being the Classic Dream. I'm in the market for a new watch with a chronograph to help me with my work at the hospital calculating drip rates and with vital signs of patients. I have my eye on a used PRC 200 and was just about to meet up when I read about the huge amount of fakes for this model.
> 
> Here is the ad on Kijiji:
> Brand New Never worn Authentic Tissot watch | jewellery, watches | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> The thing that concerns me is the box where the Swiss flag looks slightly bigger and poorly attached compared to the T:
> 
> The pictures were taken by the seller, so not the best. Another potential red flag is he claims it's brand new never worn.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure. Need better pics. The box looks suspect, the strap looks a bit thin and none of it has a "brand new" feel to it. If it was me, I'd look elsewhere. A better one is bound to come up at some point.


----------



## Evinnon

imagwai said:


> Not sure. Need better pics. The box looks suspect, the strap looks a bit thin and none of it has a "brand new" feel to it. If it was me, I'd look elsewhere. A better one is bound to come up at some point.


I took a picture of my Tissot box for reference:








Compared to the seller's box; the thin T, different sized Swiss flag and the missing Tissot branding definitely makes this box fake at least. Fake box = probably fake watch too.

For the watch, dust on the case near the lugs indicates its been worn for a period of time too.

Thanks for the help, I'm going to stay away and keep looking.


----------



## nata81

Пожалуйста, сформулируйте ли эти часы подлинные или поддельные 
Мне не нравится, международный сертификат. 
Но может быть есть и другие проблемные зоны


----------



## MartinM

DadB said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie here, I have just found this thread while googling some info on PRC 200 fakes.
> I have seen a lot of photos in this thread, however many of them are very different from the original one form tissot.ch website
> TISSOT PRC 200 - T055.417.11.057.00 - Tissot Swiss Watches
> where the PRC 200 model looks like this (original left photo / fake right photo]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course some real-life photos of the original may be googled as well.
> 
> Please note there is absolutely no "PRC 200" text printed on the dial of the original watch
> you could also compare
> - the hour bars width (much wider on original)
> - the 100 speed position on the tachometer (aligned to 7 o'clock position)
> - the hour and minute hands lume (rectangular on original vs. arrow shaped on fake)
> - the length of subdial marks (subtle on original)
> - the design of 4 on upper right subdial
> - the orientation of 15/45 on lower subdial
> - black date window on original vs. white date window on fake
> and many more...
> 
> IMO even the watches on the photos in the very first post in this thread compared as original/fake are both fakes...
> 
> The only explanation could be the Tissot decided to change the design of the watch during past years, but I am in a serious doubt about that. But please correct me if I am wrong.


Tissot did indeed discontinue the old PRC 200 design around 3-4 years ago and made the new version which you see on their website. It is quite different in design as well as size.

Since the PRC 200 with the old design has been discontinued for many years, it is also highly likely that anyone buying them as "new" today is buying fakes.


----------



## wickson2

I was interested in this watch too, went to see it.... It's definitely a fake, the packaging looks like it was slid across concrete a few times, he definitely captured the best angle.

Stay away from this one.


Evinnon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long time Tissot fan here with my first Tissot being the Classic Dream. I'm in the market for a new watch with a chronograph to help me with my work at the hospital calculating drip rates and with vital signs of patients. I have my eye on a used PRC 200 and was just about to meet up when I read about the huge amount of fakes for this model.
> 
> Here is the ad on Kijiji:
> Brand New Never worn Authentic Tissot watch | jewellery, watches | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
> 
> The thing that concerns me is the box where the Swiss flag looks slightly bigger and poorly attached compared to the T:
> 
> View attachment 3010266
> View attachment 3010298
> View attachment 3010258
> View attachment 3010274
> View attachment 3010290
> View attachment 3010314
> View attachment 3010322
> 
> 
> The pictures were taken by the seller, so not the best. Another potential red flag is he claims it's brand new never worn.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU

boomersooner said:


> Easiest way to know is to* open up the back and have a look*. I purchased mine off ebay used for very very little from a pawn shop in NYC. I had my suspicions but I made the purchase. As soon as it came in the mail* I took the back off and boom, it was real*. Deals can be had, however, deals don't come without a little risk sometimes...just my .02


Can you give a little more detail,please?What's the dead give away with the case back off?


----------



## boomersooner

I am not sure how to embed a youtube video but when you search "Tissot PRC200 battery change" on Youtube you will see back of the watch all laid out in front of you. I just matched what was on the inside of the watch in the video, compared to the example I have along with other notes from this thread and came to the conclusion it was indeed real. I had this later confirmed by a jeweler when went in looking for a new band. 

The biggest give away is when the lume is just on the hands. I hope this helps!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU

Thanks,boomer.


----------



## boomersooner

No problem. Here is a lume shot of a real PRC-200

DSC_0280 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## jmas

Great post! I hope to one day own a PRC-200 and this post will come in handy if I choose to not buy from an AD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skilton

Hello,

I want to buy a new watch and I want to make my purchase trough ebay. I was watching Tissot PRC 200 from a trusted seller on ebay:
New Leather Men Watch T Sport Chronograph T17 1 516 32 PRC200 Watch Watches | eBay
If you may say that's not a genuine watch, I'll have to chose a Citizen Watch. The sellers are from China and Hong Kong and they have free shipping and no customs fee.

Citizen Eco Drive Sapphire Chrono World Time Gents Watch AT0365 56L AT0360 50L | eBay

What do you think? On ebay there can be fake watches even from trusted seller?


----------



## Grublit

Very useful thread! I read most of it and I'm becoming quite adept at spotting the tell tale signs for fake PRC200's.

This one is a bit challenging though because the plastic is still around it, but I noticed an interesting detail. Is it me or does the yellow circle at the attachment of the second hand look larger/thicker than usual?


----------



## goonz

Could anyone check out these links and let me know if you believe them to be genuine? They look pretty good to me but I am not as educated on this as somoe of you guys. Plus one is the newer model and Im not sure what to look for in that...

TISSOT MEN&apos;S PRC200 CHRONOGRAPH WATCH | eBay

tissot prc 200 | eBay

both look genuine to me but can someone just give me a bit of advice?

Also will the rubber strap for the new model fit the old model?


----------



## jackktm

hi, just new here after a little concern whether ive bought a fake tissot prc200 or not, hope you guys in the know can help, was looking for a definate answer if possible, ive bought the watch of ebay number http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191598281215?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

191598281215

here is a few photos


----------



## jackktm

Photo of the rear cover.


----------



## jackktm

anybody?? only the thacymeter digits seem to be of a little, apart from that theres nothing else i can see, i could be wrong though


----------



## mugwump867

Your tach markings are definitely shifted a bit to the left as the 12 o'clock pip should line up right in between the 6 and the 0. Whether that makes it a fake or just sloppily assembled I can't say.


----------



## goonz

Open up the back, only real way to tell I guess...

Looks real to me apart from the above mentioned markings, also check for lume on all the indeces and not just the hands


----------



## Ryan83

I bought one of these watches from someone I worked with £100 the ss strap. I didn't realise the problem with counterfeiting with this brand or other brands at this level as in my opinion they are at an affordable price. I'm wondering about the quality of the watch I have now after reading this thread. The one I have seems to pass all the test but someone has mentioned the glass being recessed in the bezel and the one I have is, well it doesn't sit proud of the bezel anyways also the yellow second hand with the t has yellow centre but all other hands have a chrome centre. Anybody got any ideas of authenticity of this item?


----------



## Detox

Hi guys, I'm completely new on this site and also in the watch game. This week I informed myself about watches and the choice came down to the T17158652. As it was replaced by the T055.417.11.057.00, the availability isn't the best anymore. I still bumped into this: BRAND NEW TISSOT T17158652 SILVER CHRONOGRAPH MENS DESIGNER WATCH RRP £299.00 | eBay

The seller, stagstores, has 67642 ratings and 99,4% positive feedback. Usually this should be enough, but I came across some posts in this and in the "How to spot a fake Tissot" thread that made me a little bit uncomfortable. Any ideas on authenticity guys?

Thanks in advance and best regards.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Corvair said:


> The customer is the victim, even if they bought a real one at an authorized dealer. If I were to buy a real Rolex, everyone I know would think I got a fake. That's just how it is where I'm at. When I see someone with a Rolex, I think it might be a fake. But this used to be a Rolex problem. Now moderate priced Tissots are faked. And in massive numbers. Do I want to own a $500 watch when I know lots of people have fakes? I know a lot of people buy a Rolex for the status, and not having a clue that they are mechanical, not quartz. (Not that there is anything wrong with a quartz) I'm thinking most of us on this site buy a watch for the outstanding movents. You know, "what inside is what counts". It's to bad, but Ebay, when it comes to watches, should only be used on low priced watches. Like a cool Timex chronograph for $113 that I can not find in any stores around here. The Tissot, I'll have to go on a vacation somewhere and get one.


If you're buying a watch because of what everyone else will think, you might as well just save your money and buy the fake.

You should buy a watch for how it makes you feel. Don't worry about what other people think.


----------



## Ticonderoga

AsAnAtheist said:


> This topic is to educate the consumer to keep them from buying fake Tissots. NOT to discuss how the fakes come close to the originals.
> A new PRC200 can be had for around $300, and often under $200 used. Just about anyone can afford a Tissot I just don't see the need to buy fake Tissots.
> You are promoting the purchasing of fakes, this is not only a problem of ethics but also a problem of legality. If you like the Tissot look, then buy and support Tissot.


I agree with everything you've written.

But the sarcastic pessimist side of me says, "What is Tissot's responsibility?"

I mean really, if they can't do anything to help us validate their watches, if their own dealers can't tell the difference, then maybe they don't care.

And why should I care if they don't?

Why do people buy a Tissot? Because it carries some sort of prestige. But if that prestige can be had for $90 and Tissot turns a blind eye, then who cares about the prestige?

As for me, I don't buy any watch because of the prestige; I don't care what others think about any watch I buy or wear. I buy the watches I wear _because of how they make me feel_.

For those who want to feel cheap, buy a copy.

For those who want to make watches that others consider prestigious, do something more about piracy.

must my .02 cents...


----------



## luvcomb

Hi guys

I hope you can help me spot the fake Tissot watch I purchased off eBay.

The only reason why I purchased it off eBay is because the seller assured it was 100% authentic, and I even messaged him inquiring of it's authenticity.

I purchased it off:
Tissot T055 417 11 057 00 PRC200 Mens Watch Chrono Black Stainless Steel New 758499240932 | eBay

He has sold 100's of other items, including Nixon's Tissot's and Luminox.

Unfortunately I have doubts that this watch is fake as when I click on the upper hand dial the far right chronograph starts moving horrendously, until I press it again it stops, and the clasp is a little bit squeaky. If I really wanted a really good fake I would have purchased it off .........s. This is unfair as some sellers think they can get away with selling fakes as 100%.


----------



## luvcomb

Is this supposed to look like this?








I really appriciate everyone's feedback, as a newcomer to this hobby I had purchased 60 dollar armani's on .........s and totally satisfied with it.
After paying 300 dollars for this, and knowing it might be a fake really worries me. I'm starting to love watches as everyone else here, and hope it continues to something more positive.


----------



## luvcomb

Hi

I'm in the same situation as you. Were you able to authenticate this piece.

I have the same logo and sticker at the back but dubious documents.

Would appreciate your input.

Thanks



gbrldz said:


> Got some questions guys. I purchased this watch from Amazon for $499 USD. Watch was sold by K.G. Company, but fulfilled by Amazon - so I bought it with Prime.
> 
> I was just trying to see if this is legit. What worries me is that the lume on the hours are very faint compared to the hands, but I think that's normal. Also, as you can see on the 100% crop, at 11 and 9, the lume appears to be chipped or not applied properly. Also, the kerning (space between characters) on the tachymetre seem a bit too close and the space between the edge of the bezel and tachymetre numbers are too close. There were also blue stickers covering the two buttons.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a possible fake? I will probably end up taking it to Jared to see if it's a fake, but I really don't want to go there. I'd rather go to a watch shop, but don't really have many around my area.


----------



## Ticonderoga

luvcomb said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I hope you can help me spot the fake Tissot watch I purchased off eBay.
> 
> The only reason why I purchased it off eBay is because the seller assured it was 100% authentic, and I even messaged him inquiring of it's authenticity.
> 
> I purchased it off:
> Tissot T055 417 11 057 00 PRC200 Mens Watch Chrono Black Stainless Steel New 758499240932 | eBay
> 
> He has sold 100's of other items, including Nixon's Tissot's and Luminox.
> 
> Unfortunately I have doubts that this watch is fake as when I click on the upper hand dial the far right chronograph starts moving horrendously, until I press it again it stops, and the clasp is a little bit squeaky. If I really wanted a really good fake I would have purchased it off .........s. This is unfair as some sellers think they can get away with selling fakes as 100%.
> View attachment 5512345


Tough dillemma on these watches. I can't believe that Tissot hasn't done more to combat this. Its almost like they don't care. It has put me off from buying one.

My experience is about the same as yours: reading this thread. Looking at yours and looking at the real thing (below), I really can't tell.

I took this photo 3 days ago at the AD in Madrid, Spain. I see only two differences with yours, where the 6 marker lines up on the 120 on the tach and the finish of the case, both could be attributed to angle or lighting...?


----------



## luvcomb

Ticonderoga said:


> Tough dillemma on these watches. I can't believe that Tissot hasn't done more to combat this. Its almost like they don't care. It has put me off from buying one.
> 
> My experience is about the same as yours: reading this thread. Looking at yours and looking at the real thing (below), I really can't tell.
> 
> I took this photo 3 days ago at the AD in Madrid, Spain. I see only two differences with yours, where the 6 marker lines up on the 120 on the tach and the finish of the case, both could be attributed to angle or lighting...?
> 
> View attachment 5513569


Thank you for getting back to me.

I think the lighting and angle can be a bit to blame, but what's confusing is that the 11 o clock hour hand has a misalignment of the glow thing.
I think it's always best to buy from an authorized dealer or unless they have a warranty card stamped by an authorized agent.

What do you feel about this tho?


----------



## ShaggyDog

Ticonderoga said:


> Tough dillemma on these watches. I can't believe that Tissot hasn't done more to combat this. Its almost like they don't care. It has put me off from buying one.
> 
> View attachment 5513569


What exactly do you want Tissot to do about it and how do you even know what they are or are not doing to deter counterfeiters?

For starters we don't even really know exactly how big the problem with counterfeit Tissots is. Is it as big as the problem with counterfeit Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Hublot etc? I wouldn't think so. Those watches are produced in more limited quantities consists compared to Tissot that churns watches out (probably partially due to the fact that it produces some if its components in Asia). Tissot sell a very wide variety of watches and through a great many outlets, if you are worried about authenticity then it is very easy to buy through an Authorised Dealer and have absolutely no worries on that front. And when it comes to buying on the used market look for things like a receipt from the seller showing that it was purchased from a reputable source. If you do your due diligence then you have much less chance of accidentally purchasing something that isn't authentic.


----------



## Ticonderoga

ShaggyDog said:


> What exactly do you want Tissot to do about it and how do you even know what they are or are not doing to deter counterfeiters?
> 
> For starters we don't even really know exactly how big the problem with counterfeit Tissots is. Is it as big as the problem with counterfeit Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Hublot etc? I wouldn't think so. Those watches are produced in more limited quantities consists compared to Tissot that churns watches out (probably partially due to the fact that it produces some if its components in Asia). Tissot sell a very wide variety of watches and through a great many outlets, if you are worried about authenticity then it is very easy to buy through an Authorised Dealer and have absolutely no worries on that front. And when it comes to buying on the used market look for things like a receipt from the seller showing that it was purchased from a reputable source. If you do your due diligence then you have much less chance of accidentally purchasing something that isn't authentic.


Maybe you only read my post, perhaps you should go back and read all 50 pages of this thread. Most of the people with fakes who took them to ADs, the AD couldn't tell them if it was real or not. Perhaps, Tissot could do something, anything to offer some legitimacy for their watches. I don't see the kind of one off counterfeiting of Rolexes or Omegas like I see with the Tissots. I mean, a lot of people are buying watches thinking they are real and come here to find that they are fake. Most who buy a fake Rolex, well, they know what they're buying.

At a minimum, Tissot could train their own dealers what is and isn't a real Tissot.


----------



## luvcomb

Well it might be true that some people prefer to buy from Authorized Dealers, but sometimes when sellers claim that there time pieces are genuine we tend to overcome that actually the time piece received is genuine.

What do you make of the Tissot I posted? I only see a misaligned lume on the 11 hand.



ShaggyDog said:


> What exactly do you want Tissot to do about it and how do you even know what they are or are not doing to deter counterfeiters?
> 
> For starters we don't even really know exactly how big the problem with counterfeit Tissots is. Is it as big as the problem with counterfeit Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Hublot etc? I wouldn't think so. Those watches are produced in more limited quantities consists compared to Tissot that churns watches out (probably partially due to the fact that it produces some if its components in Asia). Tissot sell a very wide variety of watches and through a great many outlets, if you are worried about authenticity then it is very easy to buy through an Authorised Dealer and have absolutely no worries on that front. And when it comes to buying on the used market look for things like a receipt from the seller showing that it was purchased from a reputable source. If you do your due diligence then you have much less chance of accidentally purchasing something that isn't authentic.


----------



## luvcomb

Its confirmed from an authorised service agent that the watch I have is an very high quality replica. What made me think of it as an replica is because the clasp seems a bit low quality and the lume isn't aligned properly and when I press the top chrpnogrph button it keeps rotating contonously while the second hand moves.

The seller wants me to return it and I hope that's the correct procedure to get my money back ?

Your views will be very much appreciated.

Thanks



luvcomb said:


> Ticonderoga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough dillemma on these watches. I can't believe that Tissot hasn't done more to combat this. Its almost like they don't care. It has put me off from buying one.
> 
> My experience is about the same as yours: reading this thread. Looking at yours and looking at the real thing (below), I really can't tell.
> 
> I took this photo 3 days ago at the AD in Madrid, Spain. I see only two differences with yours, where the 6 marker lines up on the 120 on the tach and the finish of the case, both could be attributed to angle or lighting...?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5513569&d=1443534254"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me.
> 
> I think the lighting and angle can be a bit to blame, but what's confusing is that the 11 o clock hour hand has a misalignment of the glow thing.
> I think it's always best to buy from an authorized dealer or unless they have a warranty card stamped by an authorized agent.
> 
> What do you feel about this tho?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ticonderoga

luvcomb said:


> Its confirmed from an authorised service agent that the watch I have is an very high quality replica. What made me think of it as an replica is because the clasp seems a bit low quality and the lume isn't aligned properly and when I press the top chrpnogrph button it keeps rotating contonously while the second hand moves.
> 
> The seller wants me to return it and I hope that's the correct procedure to get my money back ?
> 
> Your views will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Correct procedure is this: contact your credit card company and file a dispute.

Then email the seller and ask for a return shipping label.


----------



## luvcomb

Ticonderoga said:


> Correct procedure is this: contact your credit card company and file a dispute.
> 
> Then email the seller and ask for a return shipping label.


Hi again

That mean's that my PayPal would go in negative.
eBay stated that I return the item in a trackable method, and the buyer to accept the return, if this goes out of hand, then I would have to look into filing a charge with the credit card company, it's pretty straight forward with the return tho right?

I am just devastated that the seller who has a great reputation on eBay had sent me a fake, and now I have to go through returning the item and getting my money back.


----------



## Ticonderoga

luvcomb said:


> Hi again
> 
> That mean's that my PayPal would go in negative.
> eBay stated that I return the item in a trackable method, and the buyer to accept the return, if this goes out of hand, then I would have to look into filing a charge with the credit card company, it's pretty straight forward with the return tho right?
> 
> I am just devastated that the seller who has a great reputation on eBay had sent me a fake, and now I have to go through returning the item and getting my money back.


No, Paypal's policy is that if you dispute a charge on your credit card then it is up to your credit card to decide if you get a refund. Once you file a dispute with your credit card, you lose your "Paypal protection." I say great because the credit card protection is much better than Paypal's. If you read Paypal's rules, they will tell you the same.


----------



## luvcomb

Ticonderoga said:


> Correct procedure is this: contact your credit card company and file a dispute.
> 
> Then email the seller and ask for a return shipping label.


Unfortunately my credit card company doesn't support chargebacks 
My only option is to return it and get my refund, I guess I have to express mail it back to the seller.

So frustrating and till today the seller claims it's authentic, and has been checked out by the swatch group. Since I didn't want things to get more complicated, I rather just return it and await my refund.


----------



## Ticonderoga

luvcomb said:


> Unfortunately my credit card company doesn't support chargebacks
> My only option is to return it and get my refund, I guess I have to express mail it back to the seller.
> 
> So frustrating and till today the seller claims it's authentic, and has been checked out by the swatch group. Since I didn't want things to get more complicated, I rather just return it and await my refund.


What country do you live in?


----------



## luvcomb

Ticonderoga said:


> What country do you live in?


Sri Lanka

I shipped the item back and hope that it gets delivered tomorrow, so I could get my money back, can't believe the seller has over 2800 in positive feedback, when it clearly is an fake.


----------



## Sam-e

Is this genuine?


----------



## Pullbuoy

The weight of the engraving of the model number and serial number on the reverse appears to be identical to that of the genuine article. I bow to the collective wisdom on the site, but the only way to be sure is to pop the back off and check there's an ETA G10.211 movement inside. It should also be stamped 'V8' and 'swiss'

Good luck!


----------



## luvcomb

I would refrain from purchasing from eBay overall.

They are 99% fake.

Here are some links of an item purchased off eBay which an retailer states that there item's are 100% authentic, the seller is an Japanese seller called coolwatch31 (coolwatch31.com, and there watches are so good that you, can't tell them apart from the original, unless you go into the finest detail.

Here are some links to there auction page:
Tissot T055 417 11 057 00 PRC200 Mens Watch Chrono Black Stainless Steel 758499240932 | eBay

Tissot T055.417.16.057.00 Mens Watch PRC 200 Quartz Chronograph Black Leather

















They are so good at replicating the original, that they even put up fake serial numbers as above, which doesn't exist in Tissot.

This was confirmed by an Tissot Service Center, and confirmed it was 100% fake after looking at the finest detail.

Please be careful when purchasing things specially on eBay, after paying nearly the same as retail ($300) compared to an non retail price of $400, I find it repulsive for not buying an genuine.


----------



## Ticonderoga

luvcomb said:


> I would refrain from purchasing from eBay overall.
> 
> They are 99% fake.
> 
> Here are some links of an item purchased off eBay which an retailer states that there item's are 100% authentic, the seller is an Japanese seller called coolwatch31 (coolwatch31.com, and there watches are so good that you, can't tell them apart from the original, unless you go into the finest detail.
> 
> Here are some links to there auction page:
> Tissot T055 417 11 057 00 PRC200 Mens Watch Chrono Black Stainless Steel 758499240932 | eBay
> 
> Tissot T055.417.16.057.00 Mens Watch PRC 200 Quartz Chronograph Black Leather
> 
> View attachment 5857202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5857234
> 
> 
> They are so good at replicating the original, that they even put up fake serial numbers as above, which doesn't exist in Tissot.
> 
> This was confirmed by an Tissot Service Center, and confirmed it was 100% fake after looking at the finest detail.
> 
> Please be careful when purchasing things specially on eBay, after paying nearly the same as retail ($300) compared to an non retail price of $400, I find it repulsive for not buying an genuine.


Great post, glad someone took the time to get it out there.


----------



## luvcomb

Thank you for your compliment, what I find disgusting is that eBay doesn't do anything towards stopping such sellers from selling counterfeit items, and 95% of buyers who receive them think there genuine.

If you look at there feedback, most buyers are convinced that there time piece is indeed authentic but the watch band not being genuine, or the box, etc.

I just think as long as it's shiny and looks a tad bit authentic then it's alright with them.


----------



## Ticonderoga

luvcomb said:


> Thank you for your compliment, what I find disgusting is that eBay doesn't do anything towards stopping such sellers from selling counterfeit items, and 95% of buyers who receive them think there genuine.
> 
> If you look at there feedback, most buyers are convinced that there time piece is indeed authentic but the watch band not being genuine, or the box, etc.
> 
> I just think as long as it's shiny and looks a tad bit authentic then it's alright with them.


ePrey cares about 1 thing and one thing only: their profits.

One time, there was a guy offering gold coins for sale, any time the coin went for less than spot, he would just cancel the order and open a new account. I looked at some of his feedback and it was 7 or 8 people who all gave each other feedback. It was obvious he opened 8 accounts and gave feedback to each other. I reported and eBay didn't care because each time he listed and listed and sold, they made a profit.


----------



## luvcomb

Did you see the links I posted in the previous page? did you look at the pictures, it's really hard to tell as it's really shiny.

When I first received it, I looked at it and it looked really authentic, until I tried it on, held it, it didn't seem genuine as one which of high quality Tissot is known for, additionally bells starting ringing when I pressed the chronograph button the upper dial goes haywire, until I press it again, where it stops.

I think the movement maybe of an Japanese movement and a high quality case manufacturer is making these types of watches with good material, and an authentic cheaper movement.

It seems the most popular movement is the g10 movement by ETA, and it costs 60 USD online, so does Tissot actually charge 400 Dollars extra for there craftsmanship?

I reported this to Swiss Watch Beareau, and Tissot directly in Switzerland, they failed to authenticate it for me, even with the bogus serial number, and even after showing it to an Tissot Authorized Service Agent, they didn't care to follow up.


----------



## luvcomb

luvcomb said:


> Did you see the links I posted in the previous page? did you look at the pictures, it's really hard to tell as it's really shiny.
> 
> When I first received it, I looked at it and it looked really authentic, until I tried it on, held it, it didn't seem genuine as one which of high quality Tissot is known for, additionally bells starting ringing when I pressed the chronograph button the upper dial goes haywire, until I press it again, where it stops.
> 
> I think the movement maybe of an Japanese movement and a high quality case manufacturer is making these types of watches with good material, and an authentic cheaper movement.
> 
> It seems the most popular movement is the g10 movement by ETA, and it costs 60 USD online, so does Tissot actually charge 400 Dollars extra for there craftsmanship?
> 
> I reported this to Swiss Watch Beareau, and Tissot directly in Switzerland, they failed to authenticate it for me, even with the bogus serial number, and even after showing it to an Tissot Authorized Service Agent, they didn't care to follow up.


Update:

I provided neutral feedback to the seller, and it seems like eBay had removed it, this is unfair, now there will be hundred others thinking it's a real thing, the agenda of there's is to make everyone believe there receiving an genuine time piece when it's not, it would look appealing and near authentic, but they are not, and I hate when people cheat deceive other people.

Can't believe eBay is still making sure they remove neutral feedback and negative feedback, I should have left positive with an piece of my mind.

But then again when the Swatch Group or Tissot is not bothered about this so called near authentic counterfeit items why should eBay right??


----------



## Ticonderoga

Sam-e said:


> Is this genuine?


Just noticed that the strap doesn't match the lug width - like an 18mm strap on a 20mm watch. That's not right.


----------



## nonfinal

Hey folks, new poster/long-time-lurker here. I just wanted to say thanks for all the advice on this thread! It was very helpful for me when I bought a used PRC-200 a year or so ago.


----------



## Tamris02

Good morning from the UK. I had no idea that there are so many knowledgeable people out there regarding Tissot's. Thank you for expanding my knowledge


----------



## Tamris02

Surely the easiest way, would be to weigh the watch?


----------



## Tamris02

What makes you think it is a fake?


----------



## ironkeykeeper

I bought a new Tissiot from a website similar to eBay but in Sweden, the seller described it as a new Tissot PR516 with 2-year guarantee and with the stamped warranty card.
He claimed that the watch is imported from USA.

I red some of the previous posts in this thread and I think it is fake. 
However I need a confirmation from the experts here.

What I noticed is that the print on the box is washed out, and that the glue is sticking out under sticker. 
The numbers on the watch bezel dose not seem printed properly.
Also the watch seconds hand is not fixed and moves a tiny bit when I move the watch.


----------



## mykie

ironkeykeeper said:


> I bought a new Tissiot from a website similar to eBay but in Sweden, the seller described it as a new Tissot PR516 with 2-year guarantee and with the stamped warranty card.
> He claimed that the watch is imported from USA.
> 
> I red some of the previous posts in this thread and I think it is fake.
> However I need a confirmation from the experts here.
> 
> What I noticed is that the print on the box is washed out, and that the glue is sticking out under sticker.
> The numbers on the watch bezel dose not seem printed properly.
> Also the watch seconds hand is not fixed and moves a tiny bit when I move the watch.


That is 100% Fake!
I bought the same watch, and I guess it's from Tradera and the same seller. 
The first thing I noticed was the bad text quality on the ring/bezel, and I can see that your bezel looks the same. 
The numbers on the bezel was also not aligned correctly. Most evident the 120 marker not aligned at six at 6 o'clock.
Final evidence for fake is the TISSOT name on the dial with the wrong font, that took some time to notice!






















Do you also have a receipt from Macy Store Green Hills attached to the false certificate?

I've got my money back from the seller when I complained. Still have the watch in my possession though, thinking of drilling a hole in it before sending it back


----------



## cirian75

I've had look on eBay using the info here and wow so many fakes there of this particular watch. 

Well it seems to be safe only buy from official stockist or establish WUS sellers.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Now you got me wondering if my old Tissot is fake as well.

It has a genuine movement...that much I know


















scratches are entirely my hamhanded fault


----------



## jam42

Hi,
I am French,
this is my first post.
Could you help me, to know if this watch is a fake or not?
thank you very much to all

if you want more pictures tell me


----------



## imaCoolRobot

jam42 said:


> Hi,
> I am French,
> this is my first post.
> Could you help me, to know if this watch is a fake or not?
> thank you very much to all
> 
> if you want more pictures tell me
> 
> View attachment 12755697
> 
> 
> View attachment 12755693


Yours looks more real than mine


----------



## jam42

Thank you for the feedback.
Do you know the test of the drop of water to check if the glass is a sapphire ?


----------



## kaos12

Cam someone post a short list of where these counterfeits were purchased? I think that would be helpful for any of us looking to purchase in the near future.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotsky

Guys, look to the TISSOT history! :rodekaart
From 2016 all prc200 the new line was re-manufactured from *ETA G10.211* to new movement *ETA G10.212*!
The difference is: 
1) Chronometer becomes to show how milliseconds going AT THE FIRST MINUTE. 
2) Stopwatch becomes to works like all standard sport stopwatches ( you can to time 2 persons or to see a lap time without stopping main chronometer by pressing button B after start chronometer ). 
3) Resetting of chronometer happens much more faster, than in G10.211! 
4) A little lighter weight.

Chinese fakers becomes to be *REALLY powerful and making copies almost without any difference!!!*
So just carefully open your prc200 and be sure that inside it looks like this


----------



## Deli

tissotsky said:


> 1) Chronometer becomes to show how milliseconds going AT THE FIRST MINUTE.
> 2) Stopwatch becomes to works like all standard sport stopwatches ( you can to time 2 persons or to see a lap time without stopping main chronometer by pressing button B after start chronometer ).


1. 0.1s= 1/10 sec. // 0.001 sec = 1/1000 s = 1 millisecond. The G10 shows 1/10th of a sec on the right counter.

2. The LAP/ADD/SPLIT function was already working in the previous g10 version.

And for the record, chineses fakes do have fakes renata 394 as well. 
I had to check a fake battery vs an original with a loupe to see it...


----------



## Gibranmo

Hi I just bought and old model of Tissot PRC200 blue dial, to me the quality and design looks like an original watch, the price was ok you can buy for the double (I´m in Argentina) but rally want your feedback if you see anything that not correct, I love the watch.


----------



## Gibranmo

Hi I just bought and old model of Tissot PRC200 blue dial, to me the quality and design looks like an original watch, the price was ok you can buy for the double (I´m in Argentina) but rally want your feedback if you see anything that not correct, I love the watch.


----------



## v8chrono

I would take the back off as suggested in a recent post by tissotsky, it's about the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## imagwai

Gibranmo said:


> Hi I just bought and old model of Tissot PRC200 blue dial, to me the quality and design looks like an original watch, the price was ok you can buy for the double (I´m in Argentina) but rally want your feedback if you see anything that not correct, I love the watch.
> 
> View attachment 14065039
> 
> 
> View attachment 14065041
> View attachment 14065041


Looks decent enough, but better photos and back off are required to properly authenticate.


----------



## Aladin1993

samgher said:


> I bought a Tissot PRC-200 in Ebay, and after a detailed inspection found that it was fake. The watch came with box, papers, and warranty card shipped from Hong Kong. The seller swear that it is genuine, but it isn't.
> 
> Inside has a ETA quartz movement (as the genuine), so you must take care about the following recommendations.
> 
> Here are some details to spot a fake PRC-200.
> 
> 1. Hands attaching points.
> 
> The genuine has chrome attaching points in each hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake has painted attaching points and poor finished. Check the borders of the "T" shape center seconds hand and poor border painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Incorrect inner bezel numbers and text spacing
> 
> The text in the genuine watch is centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The text in the fake is too close to the crystal gasket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Small hands shape
> 
> The genuine has sharper edges and perfect finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake has irregular shape and rough finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Leather strap
> 
> The genuine has a flat strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake has a padded strap (too thick).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Hands and dial lume
> 
> The genuine has lume on hour markings and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake has lume only in hour and minute hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Deployment buckle
> 
> Genuine has only stainless steel engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake has "BI" incorrect lettering engraving. Poor polished.


Can someone please tell me if this Tissot prc 200 CBA is real or fake


----------

